# Ambiguously Gendered Child of "What is the Hivemind?"



## Kemrain

For fear that my first "What is the Hivemind" thread will be closed due to size constraints, I'm pre-emptively ressurecting the thread here! Bwahahaha! It will never end!

- Kemrain the "Unless the Mods Shut This One Down, Too, and That Would be so Sad."


----------



## Darkness

I salute your insidious scheming.


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> I salute your insidious scheming.



and I was honestly expecting to see the little 'closed' sign, instead of the "New Reply" button.  Heee!

- Kemrian the Insidious. Darkness Says So.


----------



## Jdvn1

I blame the last one closing on you.


----------



## Crothian

ya, but truely what does darkness know


----------



## Darkness

Heh. I'm not going to close a much-needed new thread when the previous one is too big already. 

People should come here shortly.


----------



## Crothian

nope, they will give up


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I blame the last one closing on you.



You *would*! Just wish we could have gotten 2 more posts in! 1500 is so pretty...

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, the thread title might throw them off.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You *would*! Just wish we could have gotten 2 more posts in! 1500 is so pretty...
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



 I had a post 1500 that got eaten!  And it was long and amusing.   Curses!


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You *would*! Just wish we could have gotten 2 more posts in! 1500 is so pretty...
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




not really, 1500 is actually quite boring....


----------



## Kemrain

It's almost closing time.. I've been Hiveminding for HOW long?! I'm almost late.. Wow.

- Kemrain the Closing Up Shop.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You *would*! Just wish we could have gotten 2 more posts in! 1500 is so pretty...
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Nope, the cap is 1498 now.  
It can't be a _normal_ number.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, the thread title might throw them off.



 They'll never be able to tell the difference, for sure.


----------



## Crothian

how do we know the thread is a boy??


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I had a post 1500 that got eaten!  And it was long and amusing.   Curses!



Give it to use now?  We'll pretend it's post 1500.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's almost closing time.. I've been Hiveminding for HOW long?! I'm almost late.. Wow.
> 
> - Kemrain the Closing Up Shop.



 Bwahahaha we have assimilated you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I blame the last one closing on you.




Yeah. Get on a good roll and suddenly find out the thread got locked out from under you. I hate it when that happens....


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I had a post 1500 that got eaten!  And it was long and amusing.   Curses!



Post it here.

- Kemrain the Late!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> how do we know the thread is a boy??



Because it's in the title, silly!


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nope, the cap is 1498 now.
> It can't be a _normal_ number.




1498 isn't normal??


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Give it to use now?  We'll pretend it's post 1500.



 It doesn't fit any more.  It has to do with the thread never ending / never dying.  But guess what?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> nope, they will give up





If only, you wish.....


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I had a post 1500 that got eaten!  And it was long and amusing.   Curses!



 Damn.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Because it's in the title, silly!




we need more then that.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bwahahaha we have assimilated you.



Coming from the one whose 1000th post thread was like, "Wow, I think this is my first OT post..."


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's almost closing time.. I've been Hiveminding for HOW long?! I'm almost late.. Wow.
> 
> - Kemrain the Closing Up Shop.




C'mon! It ain't late!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Because it's in the title, silly!



 And what's worse is if the old thread tries to seduce this new one to get some attention back to herself.  Can anyone say, "Oedipus" ?


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> we need more then that.....



Why?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nope, the cap is 1498 now.
> It can't be a _normal_ number.





Why should numbers be normal?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It doesn't fit any more.  It has to do with the thread never ending / never dying.  But guess what?



It's been reborn!  It's alive!  Go ahead.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Damn.



 Yes.  I agree Darkness.  Now, I wonder who could have been the one to make the server say that the thread was closed and I couldn't post it.  Hmm....who was reading the thread and is an admin.  It must have been......Hypersmurf!


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> C'mon! It ain't late!



IT isn't, *I* am!

- Kemrain the Even Later!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Coming from the one whose 1000th post thread was like, "Wow, I think this is my first OT post..."



 It was my first off-topic post.  And now I have like 300 more, 4 days later


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> 1498 isn't normal??



Nope.  It's the strangest number on the line.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It was my first off-topic post.  And now I have like 300 more, 4 days later



That may strike one as odd...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's been reborn!  It's alive!  Go ahead.



 The mood is all wrong.  I'll just wait until I hear a good post to reply it to and then write it up again (it takes a while) and pretend its a new thought.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nope.  It's the strangest number on the line.



All the other numbers make fun of it. Poor 1498. <Sniffle>

- Kemrain the Seriously Late Now.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> how do we know the thread is a boy??




We'll let you take a peek to see.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The mood is all wrong.  I'll just wait until I hear a good post to reply it to and then write it up again (it takes a while) and pretend its a new thought.



Okay.

Um... the thread won't end!  Ever!

(post it)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nope.  It's the strangest number on the line.



 Tell that to John Cabot and Vasco da Gama.  I bet they remember 1498 as the years of their great voyages, a good happy year, not an odd one (and its even).


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> All the other numbers make fun of it. Poor 1498. <Sniffle>
> 
> - Kemrain the Seriously Late Now.



They never let him play any reindeer gam-- um, yeah.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bwahahaha we have assimilated you.





[Borg]We are the hivemind. Prepare to be assimilated. [/Borg]


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Tell that to John Cabot and Vasco da Gama.  I bet they remember 1498 as the years of their great voyages, a good happy year, not an odd one (and its even).



That's why I didn't say odd.  

And those guys are weirder than ... something very weird!

I got nothing.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Okay.
> 
> Um... the thread won't end!  Ever!
> 
> (post it)



 But it won't be funny anymore with all this anticipation.  That's why it needs to seem like its an all-new thing


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> how do we know the thread is a boy??





			
				Kemrain the Title Changer said:
			
		

> There? Are you happy now?




- Kemrain the Terribly Amused. And VERY Late.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But it won't be funny anymore with all this anticipation.  That's why it needs to seem like its an all-new thing



Gah.

*forgets about the everything else*

What were we talking about before.  Oh well, not important.

Gee, this thread will never end.

(ahem)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's why I didn't say odd.
> 
> And those guys are weirder than ... something very weird!
> 
> I got nothing.



 Oh come on, da Gama was a normal guy.  A lot less crazy than most of those other explorers.  Certainly didn't enslave entire races like Columbus


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It was my first off-topic post.  And now I have like 300 more, 4 days later




Now who has no life? Hmm....?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Terribly Amused. And VERY Late.



Yes, amusing.  Very nice.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> They never let him play any reindeer gam-- um, yeah.





Especially after "The Night Santa Went Crazy".....


----------



## Kemrain

I was origionally gonna call it "Bride of "What is the Hivemind?" but, what would that say about me?

- Kemrain the *That* Ambiguous.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh come on, da Gama was a normal guy.  A lot less crazy than most of those other explorers.  Certainly didn't enslave entire races like Columbus



I didn't enslave anyone and I'm weird.  Slavery is not the measuring stick.

Besides, they dont' remember anything at all.  They're dead.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I was origionally gonna call it "Bride of "What is the Hivemind?" but, what would that say about me?
> 
> - Kemrain the *That* Ambiguous.



About you?  Are you the last thread?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Terribly Amused. And VERY Late.





Might as well give it up....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I was origionally gonna call it "Bride of "What is the Hivemind?" but, what would that say about me?
> 
> - Kemrain the *That* Ambiguous.




So now you turn it into a spawn of Corellon Larethian. Nice going.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Gah.
> 
> *forgets about the everything else*
> 
> What were we talking about before.  Oh well, not important.
> 
> Gee, this thread will never end.
> 
> (ahem)





			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Gee, this thread will never end.




Indeed.

The Hivemind posts grow, and pages come and pass, leaving memories that fade to legend, legend fades to myth, and even myth is long forgotten when the thread is closed by Darkness becuase he's mean and we have to start a new one.  In one thread, called "Ambiguously Gendered Child of 'What is the Hivemind' ", a thread long gone, a thread yet to come, a wind stirred after the 50th post, whenever this post is.  The wind was not the beginning.  There are neither beginnings nor endings to the posting of the Hivemind.  But it was _a_ beginning...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I didn't enslave anyone and I'm weird.  Slavery is not the measuring stick.
> 
> Besides, they dont' remember anything at all.  They're dead.





I think there's not one of us here who can't claim to be weird on at least _some_ level....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Now who has no life? Hmm....?



 Actually, you'd be surprised how short of a time it takes to post 300 off-topic posts.  Its about an hour a day worth.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> About you?  Are you the last thread?



I was going for the horror movie reference, but, yes. I am the last thread. I'm closed now, so.. So there.  

- Kemrain the Late and Deluded..


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Indeed.
> 
> The Hivemind posts grow, and pages come and pass, leaving memories that fade to legend, legend fades to myth, and even myth is long forgotten when the thread is closed by Darkness becuase he's mean and we have to start a new one.  In one thread, called "Ambiguously Gendered Child of 'What is the Hivemind' ", a thread long gone, a thread yet to come, a wind stirred after the 50th post, whenever this post is.  The wind was not the beginning.  There are neither beginnings nor endings to the posting of the Hivemind.  But it was _a_ beginning...



Oooh, Robert Jordan.

Never read him.

Well... kind of.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think there's not one of us here who can't claim to be weird on at least _some_ level....



 Oh, they can claim....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I was going for the horror movie reference, but, yes. I am the last thread. I'm closed now, so.. So there.
> 
> - Kemrain the Late and Deluded..



 Ah, but we knew the last thread was a slut


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, they can claim....





Or _willing_ to claim...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oooh, Robert Jordan.
> 
> Never read him.
> 
> Well... kind of.



 Robert who?  You mean the character from _ For Whom the Bell Tolls _ ?  Is he an author now?  Never heard of him


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I am the last thread. I'm closed now, so.. So there.
> 
> - Kemrain the Late and Deluded..



... Does that actually mean anything?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Does that actually mean anything?



 Yes, but nothing comprehensible.  Cthulhu understands it though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Robert who?  You mean the character from _ For Whom the Bell Tolls _ ?  Is he an author now?  Never heard of him



  Me neither.  I came up with a random duplet of names.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or _willing_ to claim...



I'm sure some would be willing


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Me neither.  I came up with a random duplet of names.



 Ah, so you took your real name, James Rigney, rearranged the letters of the initials and came up with two random names?  Neat way to make a new pen name


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, you'd be surprised how short of a time it takes to post 300 off-topic posts.  Its about an hour a day worth.



... ?

Max, 2/min.
120/hr.
300 posts in an hour?  Not possible for a non-mod.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm sure some would be willing




Yeah. Those who don't really wanna pick up chicks.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

I think we lost most of the people.  Now I can post three times out of four again


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, so you took your real name, James Rigney, rearranged the letters of the initials and came up with two random names?  Neat way to make a new pen name



Shh, it's a secret...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... ?
> 
> Max, 2/min.
> 120/hr.
> 300 posts in an hour?  Not possible for a non-mod.



 an hour a day, 4 days


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Shh, it's a secret...



 Its OK, I won't tell


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think we lost most of the people.  Now I can post three times out of four again




Now don't you feel special?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. Those who don't really wanna pick up chicks.....



Or those who do


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think we lost most of the people.  Now I can post three times out of four again



Well, it's getting later.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Shh, it's a secret...





[whisper]Psst. Not anymore[/whisper]


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> an hour a day, 4 days



Oh, missed that the first time 'round.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Now don't you feel special?



Not really.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Or those who do





Weird chicks that is....


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> [whisper]Psst. Not anymore[/whisper]



It's a secret between the thousands of people on EN World...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, missed that the first time 'round.



Heh, no worries. It makes sense that it could happen when posting as we do, as swift as meditation or the thoughts of love.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Weird chicks that is....



 And what other kind do we find on ENWorld, by your own definition


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's a secret between the thousands of people on EN World...



Yes. We can keep it. Really.


----------



## Rystil Arden

3 in a row? Alright, its officially dead.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes. We can keep it. Really.



Good, because I can't.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 3 in a row? Alright, its officially dead.



That's four now...


----------



## Kemrain

I've learned a little thing about water pressure today.  Don't try to open a 2 way flow regulator when the open valve is on at max pressure...

- Kemrain the Late and Very Wet.


----------



## Jdvn1

... Um?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've learned a little thing about water pressure today.  Don't try to open a 2 way flow regulator when the open valve is on at max pressure...
> 
> - Kemrain the Late and Very Wet.



 Good thinking!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 3 in a row? Alright, its officially dead.





Oh, GREAT. You went and killed it! For shame!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've learned a little thing about water pressure today.  Don't try to open a 2 way flow regulator when the open valve is on at max pressure...
> 
> - Kemrain the Late and Very Wet.




That's what ya get for being very late....


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Oh, GREAT. You went and killed it! For shame!



He just pronounced it dead.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He just pronounced it dead.



 Yes, otherwise the poor coroners in Texas would all be lethally injected...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Um?





I don't think you really wanna know.....


----------



## Knight Otu

He is our secret weapon in the war against the Hivemind. Remember, we have always been at war with the Hivemind. Meta has always been our ally.

Gnome "It is as I say" Uto


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't think you really wanna know.....



 He can't know.  He couldn't keep the secret


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> He is our secret weapon in the war against the Hivemind. Remember, we have always been at war with the Hivemind. Meta has always been our ally.
> 
> Gnome "It is as I say" Uto



 You Doublespeaker you.  Doublethink will not work on me.

Then again, I've scared myself with the fact that I just hit 1500 posts...4 days after hitting 1000...


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> He is our secret weapon in the war against the Hivemind. Remember, we have always been at war with the Hivemind. Meta has always been our ally.
> 
> Gnome "It is as I say" Uto



That's quite the power.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He can't know.  He couldn't keep the secret





It'd be all over the 'net within seconds after him knowing.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Indeed.
> 
> The Hivemind posts grow, and pages come and pass, leaving memories that fade to legend, legend fades to myth, and even myth is long forgotten when the thread is closed by Darkness becuase he's mean and we have to start a new one.  In one thread, called "Ambiguously Gendered Child of 'What is the Hivemind' ", a thread long gone, a thread yet to come, a wind stirred after the 50th post, whenever this post is.  The wind was not the beginning.  There are neither beginnings nor endings to the posting of the Hivemind.  But it was _a_ beginning...





Speaking of things coming and going. I think it's been sometime since one of these threads was graced by the living legend that is me!


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You Doublespeaker you.  Doublethink will not work on me.
> 
> Then again, I've scared myself with the fact that I just hit 1500 posts...4 days after hitting 1000...



Everything is according to plan. Your infiltration was successful. The final strike will land soon.

Gnome "Things might be out of...  uh no, I said nothing" Uto


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> He is our secret weapon in the war against the Hivemind. Remember, we have always been at war with the Hivemind. Meta has always been our ally.
> 
> Gnome "It is as I say" Uto




Gnome mind tricks won't work on me.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Say is there still that nasty dealy between posts thing on the boards? You know the 60 second rule?


----------



## Jdvn1

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Speaking of things coming and going. I think it's been sometime since one of these threads was graced by the living legend that is me!



You're like the tide?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

hmmm, my web foo is weak, can't seem to post fast enough to find out.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's quite the power.




Never underestimate the power of the Dark Side. More powerful than any "gnome" can even dream of.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Say is there still that nasty dealy between posts thing on the boards? You know the 60 second rule?



30 seconds, but yes.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

looks like they got ridd of the delay, damn. That takes all the challge out of flurry of posts, maybe i can trade for a differnt feat.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Never underestimate the power of the Dark Side. More powerful than any "gnome" can even dream of.



Why quotes?  Not a real gnome?


----------



## Jdvn1

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> looks like they got ridd of the delay, damn. That takes all the challge out of flurry of posts, maybe i can trade for a differnt feat.



We've hit it _quite_ a few times today...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Say is there still that nasty dealy between posts thing on the boards? You know the 60 second rule?




30 seconds.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're like the tide?






Yes like a mighty tide of cool refreshing brew, spilling down the throats of En Worlders everywhere!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> hmmm, my web foo is weak, can't seem to post fast enough to find out.




We must be overloading the poor server. The board is lagging now.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Yes like a mighty tide of cool refreshing brew, spilling down the throats of En Worlders everywhere!



... Drowning us?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We must be overloading the poor server. The board is lagging now.



Yeah, I know.  It's not too consistent.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Yes like a mighty tide of cool refreshing brew, spilling down the throats of En Worlders everywhere!




UGH!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We've hit it _quite_ a few times today...





The old sixty second one was the suck. It used to make me crazy. That of course was the good ol' days before this funky OT forum.


----------



## Knight Otu

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Never underestimate the power of the Dark Side. More powerful than any "gnome" can even dream of.




You do not understand, right? The "dark side" does not exist. It is a tool like everything else is a tool. We created it, you know?

Gnome "Very useful indeed" Uto


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why quotes?  Not a real gnome?




I'm NOT a gnome! Can't stand the little buggers.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Damn, you "new" guys is quick with the postin. Hard for a old timer like me to keep up.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> The old sixty second one was the suck. It used to make me crazy. That of course was the good ol' days before this funky OT forum.



Now you have to find other ways to be crazy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Damn, you "new" guys is quick with the postin. Hard for a old timer like me to keep up.



Guys?  We're programs.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm NOT a gnome! Can't stand the little buggers.





Come on gnomes are great, they keep the plants in your garden company!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You do not understand, right? The "dark side" does not exist. It is a tool like everything else is a tool. We created it, you know?
> 
> Gnome "Very useful indeed" Uto




I refuse to fall for your insipid lies.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Come on gnomes are great, they keep the plants in your garden company!



The plants in my garden eat gnomes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> not really, 1500 is actually quite boring....



Especially when you can have 2100


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Guys?  We're programs.





Damn, i hate post bots! Except Crothian, he's ok. For an post bot, ooze anyway.


----------



## Knight Otu

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm NOT a gnome! Can't stand the little buggers.




Very good, very good. It is working.

Gnome "The fewer there are, the more power for me" Uto


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Come on gnomes are great, they keep the plants in your garden company!




I'd rather have the neighborhood dogs whizzing in them.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Guys?  We're programs.



Yer lucky I'm not around to hear that.

- Kemrain the Expecting a "Guys? How Ambiguous *Are* We?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Especially when you can have 2100





or 3,598!


----------



## Jdvn1

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Damn, i hate post bots! Except Crothian, he's ok. For an post bot, ooze anyway.



Crothian isn't a post bot, he's EN World itself.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yer lucky I'm not around to hear that.
> 
> - Kemrain the Not Here, Really.



Yes, I am.  Very lucky.    You're not around, so it doesn't count.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> how do we know the thread is a boy??



If it has a google....


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Very good, very good. It is working.
> 
> Gnome "The fewer there are, the more power for me" Uto



I just don't like the ones with red hats.


----------



## Knight Otu

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I refuse to fall for your insipid lies.




Just as I wanted you to.

Gnome "I am in CONTROL!!! Ahem.." Uto


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Crothian isn't a post bot, he's EN World itself.





HA HA HA HA!  Did he tell you that?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If it has a google....





We'll let Torm determine that. He seems to be good at that...


----------



## Jdvn1

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> HA HA HA HA!  Did he tell you that?



Nah, everyone comes up with theories to _attempt_ to explain Crothian.  Nothing is completely satisfactory...


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I just don't like the ones with red hats.




I see, we have a special room for the likes of you...

Gnome "If only I could remember where---" Uto


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I see, we have a special room for the likes of you...
> 
> Gnome "If only I could remember where---" Uto



That's why I currently have a _Magic Circle Against Gnomes_...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nah, everyone comes up with theories to _attempt_ to explain Crothian.  Nothing is completely satisfactory...





somethings are best left unknown, thrust me...    



And look, already back up to 3600 posts!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nah, everyone comes up with theories to _attempt_ to explain Crothian.  Nothing is completely satisfactory...




Even the Webster's Unabridge Dictionary doesn't have a term that would fit Crothian.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> somethings are best left unknown, thrust me...
> 
> 
> 
> And look, already back up to 3600 posts!



Back?  You lost posts?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Even the Webster's Unabridge Dictionary doesn't have a term that would fit Crothian.



Crothian : Crothian.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Crothian : Crothian.





That'd fit after they add it to their tome.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's why I currently have a _Magic Circle Against Gnomes_...



Do not worry. We can help you with this terminal flaw.

Gnome "Soon..." Uto


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Back?  You lost posts?





Yeah around 4k, iirc. A long while back now a ton of hivemind threads got deleted because of server issues and wot not. I used to be one of the top 20 posters.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That'd fit after they add it to their tome.



It's an alternate dictionary...


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Do not worry. We can help you with this terminal flaw.
> 
> Gnome "Soon..." Uto



Um...   What if I don't want help?


----------



## Jdvn1

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Yeah around 4k, iirc. A long while back now a ton of hivemind threads got deleted because of server issues and wot not. I used to be one of the top 20 posters.



Oh yes, that.  So you could say you're "back" to each post until 4k, right?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's an alternate dictionary...




The "Unofficial" EnWorld Dictionary.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Um...   What if I don't want help?




It is for your best. Trust me. Everything will be clearer afterwards.

Gnome "Really, it is." Uto


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh yes, that.  So you could say you're "back" to each post until 4k, right?





Yeah, i'd say that's a pretty fair assumption.


oh, look i'm back up to 3602!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It is for your best. Trust me. Everything will be clearer afterwards.
> 
> Gnome "Really, it is." Uto



I... um... I think I'm gonna go now.  I'll be back when people aren't trying to assimlate me or something.    C'ya!


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I... um... I think I'm gonna go now.  I'll be back when people aren't trying to assimlate me or something.    C'ya!



 You've made approximately 6,000 posts to Hivemind threads TODAY.  I'd say you're pretty well assimilated.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You've made approximately 6,000 posts to Hivemind threads TODAY.  I'd say you're pretty well assimilated.





He wasn't referring to the hivemind. Just the runt invasion of late.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He wasn't referring to the hivemind. Just the runt invasion of late.



Which runts? You mean the noobs?


----------



## Darkness

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Which runts? You mean the noobs?



 What do Brother Shatterstone and Knight Otu have in common?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Which runts? You mean the noobs?





Nope. The thrice bedamned gnomes running amok around here, thinking they're something they're not.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darkness said:
			
		

> What do Brother Shatterstone and Knight Otu have in common?



You got me, I have absolutely no clue.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Darkness said:
			
		

> What do Brother Shatterstone and Knight Otu have in common?





They're short and annoying?


----------



## Darkness

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You got me, I have absolutely no clue.



Take a look, then:

http://www.enworld.org/member.php?u=13442
http://www.enworld.org/member.php?u=192


----------



## Darkness

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They're short and annoying?



 Quite.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aha, they're a couple of gnomes they are!


----------



## Darkness

Oh yes. Last time the gnomes came, they were everywhere after a while.


----------



## Kemrain

Silly pointless gnomes.. I hope they go back into their burrows soon, so we can get back to more important things, like the Hivemind.

- Kemrain the Only Slightly Damp Now.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Oh yes. Last time the gnomes came, they were everywhere after a while.



 Mmmm....gnomalicious


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Silly pointless gnomes.. I hope they go back into their burrows soon, so we can get back to more important things, like the Hivemind.
> 
> - Kemrain the Only Slightly Damp Now.




Yeah. We have no need for stinking gnomes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Silly pointless gnomes.



But their hats are pointy.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. We have no need for stinking gnomes.



Now now.. Let's not descriminate in our descrimination. Even the pleasant-smelling gnomes have to go.

- Kemrain the Pretty Dry, By Now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

<pushes Kemrain into the community pool>


----------



## Kemrain

Ok, given that I'm sitting here eating corn out of a can with a spoon.. I shouldn't say bad things about the short ones.

- Kemrain the So Embarrassed.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <pushes Kemrain into the community pool>



Wait a minute.. When the hell did we get a community pool?!

Well, now my corn is ruined. Thanks a *lot*, Kittyboy.

- Kemrain the Soaked.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

<changes into swim trunks>

Wahooooo!
<splash>


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Great. Now the "community pool" is dirty........  :\ 

::walks off::


----------



## Kemrain

I wonder if anyone has ever mapped EN World...

Hmm.. Looking at my can of corn.. The Green Giant's toga is awfully high cut. He mught have tight undies.  I'll just go away now.

- Kemrain the Unfortunately Observant.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*ENWorld Community Pool*

The pool is now open!


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The pool is now open!



Copy cat.

- Kemrain the Sarcastic.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I wonder if anyone has ever mapped EN World...
> 
> Hmm.. Looking at my can of corn.. The Green Giant's toga is awfully high cut. He mught have tight undies.  I'll just go away now.
> 
> - Kemrain the Unfortunately Observant.





And only Kemrain wants to know if the Green Giant wears boxer or briefs or goes "regimental"....


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And only Kemrain wants to know if the Green Giant wears boxer or briefs or goes "regimental"....



I certanly don't *want* to know! I was merely making a supposition. Really, a Giant's undies don't hold that much interest for me. Just thought I'd mention it, incase someone else had a giant's pants fettish. Really, just doing some whacko a favor.

- Kemrain the Disclaiming and Unspellable.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I certanly don't *want* to know! I was merely making a supposition. Really, a Giant's undies don't hold that much interest for me. Just thought I'd mention it, incase someone else had a giant's pants fettish. Really, just doing some whacko a favor.
> 
> - Kemrain the Disclaiming and Unspellable.





Suuuuure...


You keep tellin' yerself that......


----------



## Kemrain

The Hivemind has gotten me from ca. 1 to 1.52 posts per day. Now all I have to do is join a few PbP games, and I'll have an obscene postcount in no time.

- Kemrain the Insidious.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The Hivemind has gotten me from ca. 1 to 1.52 posts per day. Now all I have to do is join a few PbP games, and I'll have an obscene postcount in no time.
> 
> - Kemrain the Insidious.



 I doubt PbPs would significantly up my post per day count.  They're too durned slow.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Suuuuure...
> 
> 
> You keep tellin' yerself that......



I don't love giant's undies.. I don't love giant's undies.. I don't love giant's undies..

- Kemrain the Obsessive Compulsive.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The Hivemind has gotten me from ca. 1 to 1.52 posts per day. Now all I have to do is join a few PbP games, and I'll have an obscene postcount in no time.
> 
> - Kemrain the Insidious.




I'm at 4.51 posts per day.


::listening to Falco on the radio::


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I doubt PbPs would significantly up my post per day count.  They're too durned slow.





Then just stick with OT stuff.....


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I doubt PbPs would significantly up my post per day count.  They're too durned slow.



You need to join 300+ games at once. That's the secret.

- Kemrain the Mad.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You need to join 300+ games at once. That's the secret.
> 
> - Kemrain the Mad.




More like:

-Kemrain the I have no life.


----------



## Crothian

Smurf Smurfy smurf smurfific smurf smurf.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> More like:
> 
> -Kemrain the I have no life.



- Kemrain the Lifeless.

That's better. Or..

- Kemrain the "I Have No Life."

You need to keep up with my signature's signing conventions if you're gonna mock me with any seriousness.

- Kemrain the Far Too Serious.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> Smurf Smurfy smurf smurfific smurf smurf.





Didn't know you spoke Smurf.

Just watch out for Gargamel and Azreal!


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> Smurf Smurfy smurf smurfific smurf smurf.



I don't know you anymore. You are *dead* to me.

- Kemrain the Emotionally Damaged.


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Didn't know you spoke Smurf.
> 
> Just watch out for Gargamel and Azreal!




all I have to say is this smurfing smurfs and that I will smurf the smurf responsibile!!!


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't know you anymore. You are *dead* to me.
> 
> - Kemrain the Emotionally Damaged.




but Kemrain I smurf you and want you to smurf my smurf someday


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> but Kemrain I smurf you and want you to smurf my smurf someday



If only I had the power to close my own thread... Please God, make him stop! I promise I won't start any more hivemind threads! I'll be a good being! Really!!

- Kemrain the Pleading with Crossed Fingers.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If only I had the power to close my own thread... Please God, make him stop! I promise I won't start any more hivemind threads! I'll be a good being! Really!!
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleading with Crossed Fingers.





if you contact the smurfs you can get this smurf closed since you started smurf


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> if you contact the smurfs you can get this smurf closed since you started smurf



I started what?!

- Kemrain the Leery.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You've made approximately 6,000 posts to Hivemind threads TODAY.  I'd say you're pretty well assimilated.



... Me?  That's higher than my postcount!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> What do Brother Shatterstone and Knight Otu have in common?



Avatars?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aha, they're a couple of gnomes they are!



I was right!

Pardon me while I catch up.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I started what?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Leery.




You started the smurf so you can end the smurf, it is in your power to close any smurf you start just contact a smurf.  It doesn't come out any clearer.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Silly pointless gnomes.. I hope they go back into their burrows soon, so we can get back to more important things, like the Hivemind.
> 
> - Kemrain the Only Slightly Damp Now.



Are you undamped now?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Me?  That's higher than my postcount!




not smurf, I don't make that many smurf in a smurf


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you undamped now?




unless she goes in the smurf or gets smurfy with smurf...I like to get smurfy with smurf


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Wait a minute.. When the hell did we get a community pool?!
> 
> Well, now my corn is ruined. Thanks a *lot*, Kittyboy.
> 
> - Kemrain the Soaked.



Hivemind Issue Pool.  It's standard in each thread.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The pool is now open!



Cool!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> not smurf, I don't make that many smurf in a smurf



 Yeah I saw you leave with Smurfette. Oh man, as soon as we got out of the bar, she started smurfing me. Shut the smurf up! Right in the smurfin' parking lot? Smurf yeah!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The Hivemind has gotten me from ca. 1 to 1.52 posts per day. Now all I have to do is join a few PbP games, and I'll have an obscene postcount in no time.
> 
> - Kemrain the Insidious.



I don't know what Rystil's talking about.  Have you seen my ppd?  I'm posting at ludicrous speeds!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If only I had the power to close my own thread... Please God, make him stop! I promise I won't start any more hivemind threads! I'll be a good being! Really!!
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleading with Crossed Fingers.



You've created a monster.

Again.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> You started the smurf so you can end the smurf, it is in your power to close any smurf you start just contact a smurf.  It doesn't come out any clearer.



Need a translator, Kemrain?

"You started the thread so you can end the thread, it is in your power to close any thread you start just contact a moderator.  It doesn't come out any clearer."


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't know what Rystil's talking about.  Have you seen my ppd?  I'm posting at ludicrous speeds!



 With such ludicrous speeds, though, what will 1 post per day in PbP do to help it?  Not much


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> unless she goes in the smurf or gets smurfy with smurf...I like to get smurfy with smurf



You're a dirty son of a smurf, you know that?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> With such ludicrous speeds, though, what will 1 post per day in PbP do to help it?  Not much



Maybe not, but with OOC and IC threads, and 5 games, that's 10 posts per day.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division Wun said:
			
		

> I don't know what Rystil's talking about.  Have you seen my ppd?  I'm posting at ludicrous speeds!



Well you ARE my Hero for a reason.  Ane speaking of that..







			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> unless she goes in the smurf or gets smurfy with smurf...I like to get smurfy with smurf



I have reason to believe he's referring to me...

- Kemrain the "You Know What to Do, Joy Division."


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You've created a monster.
> 
> Again.



Its alive!


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> You started the smurf so you can end the smurf, it is in your power to close any smurf you start just contact a smurf.  It doesn't come out any clearer.



I think I understand. I would, but, you're smurfing in other threads, too, and this thread wouldn't stop you, so, why?

- Kemrain the Facilitator.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah I saw you leave with Smurfette. Oh man, as soon as we got out of the bar, she started smurfing me. Shut the smurf up! Right in the smurfin' parking lot? Smurf yeah!





IF you can get her out of Papa Smurf's hut...... ::nudge,nudge,wink, wink::


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You've created a monster.
> 
> Again.



Waddaya mean Again?!

- Kemrain the Incredulous.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I think I understand. I would, but, you're smurfing in other threads, too, and this thread wouldn't stop you, so, why?
> 
> - Kemrain the Facilitator.



 Unfortunately, even the mighty Gargamel cannot stop the smurfs.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't know what Rystil's talking about.  Have you seen my ppd?  I'm posting at ludicrous speeds!





Just hope you fastened your seatbelt and don't use that lever labeled "NEVER USE".


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well you ARE my Hero for a reason.  Ane speaking of that..I have reason to believe he's referring to me...
> 
> - Kemrain the "You Know What to Do, Joy Division."



Why, are you a smurf?  I think you're too ambiguous for that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're a dirty son of a smurf, you know that?





What's wrong with being a "dirty son of a smurf"?   Or in my case, "daughter".....


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Waddaya mean Again?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Incredulous.



This is the child!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> IF you can get her out of Papa Smurf's hut...... ::nudge,nudge,wink, wink::



 Oh that?  I was just quoting Family Guy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Waddaya mean Again?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Incredulous.





This probably isn't the first time he's had a smurf outbreak. He should see a smurf doctor for that...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why, are you a smurf?  I think you're too ambiguous for that.



Oh, C'mon JoyDiv, don't let him get to you! Fight back! Resist!

- Kemrain the Uninfected.. For Now...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, even the mighty Gargamel cannot stop the smurfs.





Didn't ya know that even the regular smurfs were epic level and Papa Smurf was a minor deity? Sorta equal to an intermediate deity.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> This is the child!



This is a monster? Naw! It's a beautiful.. um.. Well.. It's a... Hmm.. Well.. It's a thing, and it's beautiful, so there!

- Kemrian the Adamant.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> This probably isn't the first time he's had a smurf outbreak. He should see a smurf doctor for that...



 I think the only cure is a series of "administrations" performed by Smurfette.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just hope you fastened your seatbelt and don't use that lever labeled "NEVER USE".



And what about Rystil's?  He's broken 30 ppd.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What's wrong with being a "dirty son of a smurf"?   Or in my case, "daughter".....



Well, the dirty part is the only thing wrong with it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh that?  I was just quoting Family Guy.





It sounds like something some people I know have said about the smurfs, especially Smurfette being a whore who slept with Papa Smurf and that was how we got all the rest of the smurfs, especially the children smurfs.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, C'mon JoyDiv, don't let him get to you! Fight back! Resist!
> 
> - Kemrain the Uninfected.. For Now...



... You mean he's not talking about smurfs?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> This is a monster? Naw! It's a beautiful.. um.. Well.. It's a... Hmm.. Well.. It's a thing, and it's beautiful, so there!
> 
> - Kemrian the Adamant.



Did I say it wasn't beautiful?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think the only cure is a series of "administrations" performed by Smurfette.





She'd have to fit him in her hectic, busy schedule...... Papa Smurf is a _very_ demanding smurf.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Didn't ya know that even the regular smurfs were epic level and Papa Smurf was a minor deity? Sorta equal to an intermediate deity.



 Then how come they couldn't even create any females?  It was the great Gargamel who created Smurfette to be a bane and plague upon all the smurfs.  Unfortunately, unless you count the STDs, it didn't work out the way he intended at all (and the crazy thing is that apart from STDs, the rest of the post is accurate as per the show)


----------



## Jdvn1

There's some pretty scary mythos around all of that...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It sounds like something some people I know have said about the smurfs, especially Smurfette being a whore who slept with Papa Smurf and that was how we got all the rest of the smurfs, especially the children smurfs.



 That's incorrect.  See my above post.  Also, the child girl smurf was also created using Gargamel's evil spell, and both she and Smurfette were evil when they first joined.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Then how come they couldn't even create any females?  It was the great Gargamel who created Smurfette to be a bane and plague upon all the smurfs.  Unfortunately, unless you count the STDs, it didn't work out the way he intended at all (and the crazy thing is that apart from STDs, the rest of the post is accurate as per the show)





Probably because said smurf deity impregnated the lone female smurf over a multi-year period to populate the smurf village.

And it's been a LONG TIME since I've seen the show.... And I used to watch it every Saturday morning when I was a kid.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Did I say it wasn't beautiful?



..True..

You guys are really freaking me out here... Smurfs are just.. Totally gross. I mean, can't we talke about osmething tasteful, like maggots or amputation or something?

- Kemrain the Queezy.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There's some pretty scary mythos around all of that...



 Did you see the episode with the Swoofs?  They were green.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Probably because said smurf deity impregnated the lone female smurf over a multi-year period to populate the smurf village.
> 
> And it's been a LONG TIME since I've seen the show....



 No, the male smurfs were all around before there was a such thing as a female smurf.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ..True..
> 
> You guys are really freaking me out here... Smurfs are just.. Totally gross. I mean, can't we talke about osmething tasteful, like maggots or amputation or something?
> 
> - Kemrain the Queezy.



You don't like mushrooms?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Did you see the episode with the Swoofs?  They were green.



Sorry to say I don't recall that episode.

And you said you didn't watch TV.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ..True..
> 
> You guys are really freaking me out here... Smurfs are just.. Totally gross. I mean, can't we talke about osmething tasteful, like maggots or amputation or something?
> 
> - Kemrain the Queezy.



 La la la la la la, sing a happy song!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sorry to say I don't recall that episode.
> 
> And you said you didn't watch TV.



 I used to be a young and impressionable child once


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, the male smurfs were all around before there was a such thing as a female smurf.





Ok. Like I said. It's been a long time since I regularly watched it.... I did torture a friend one time who hated smurfs but said, "turn on cartoon network!" So I did.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I used to be a young and impressionable child once



What impression did the Smurfs make on you?


----------



## Kemrain

You're making this all up!!

Liars, all of you!

- Kemrian the "I'm Not Listening! La La La! Not Listening!"


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ..True..
> 
> You guys are really freaking me out here... Smurfs are just.. Totally gross. I mean, can't we talke about osmething tasteful, like maggots or amputation or something?
> 
> - Kemrain the Queezy.





smurf


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ..True..
> 
> You guys are really freaking me out here... Smurfs are just.. Totally gross. I mean, can't we talke about osmething tasteful, like maggots or amputation or something?
> 
> - Kemrain the Queezy.





Dude, you're making US queasy.   

The smurfs are sooo freakin' smurfy kewl!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You're making this all up!!
> 
> Liars, all of you!
> 
> - Kemrian the "I'm Not Listening! La La La! Not Listening!"



... It's a _cartoon_.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sorry to say I don't recall that episode.
> 
> And you said you didn't watch TV.




His loss when it comes to old cartoons.....


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I used to be a young and impressionable child once





I was young and foolish then, I feel old and foolish now


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What impression did the Smurfs make on you?



 They reminded me of D&D gamers.  They're pretty much all male, but then there's that one girl that everyone is always pursuing.


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ..True..
> 
> You guys are really freaking me out here... Smurfs are just.. Totally gross. I mean, can't we talke about osmething tasteful, like maggots or amputation or something?
> 
> - Kemrain the Queezy.



 I find them cute, but...


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Dude, you're making US queasy.
> 
> The smurfs are sooo freakin' smurfy kewl!




I smurf you


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They reminded me of D&D gamers.  They're pretty much all male, but then there's that one girl that everyone is always pursuing.




cause she is smurfing hot!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> I was young and foolish then, I feel old and foolish now




Nothing wrong with feeling foolish. Especially when it comes to admitting to liking the smurfs....


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They reminded me of D&D gamers.  They're pretty much all male, but then there's that one girl that everyone is always pursuing.



... That's what you were reminded of at the time?


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> I find them cute, but...




it's your smurfing fault!!!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> His loss when it comes to old cartoons.....



 When it comes to cartoons, I know way too much.  Except for some of them that were before my time.  He-man is still fair game though.


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> I find them cute, but...



Oooh! Thank you.. You've made my evening. I feel better already.

- Kemrain the Recovering.


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with feeling foolish. Especially when it comes to admitting to liking the smurfs....




its a line from one of the best bands ever: They Might Be Smufs!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They reminded me of D&D gamers.  They're pretty much all male, but then there's that one girl that everyone is always pursuing.





I'm beginning to feel outnumbered here......


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> I was young and foolish then, I feel old and foolish now



 We're all old and foolish.  Even I.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> When it comes to cartoons, I know way too much.  Except for some of them that were before my time.  He-man is still fair game though.




I'm not even master of my smurf.....


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oooh! Thank you.. You've made my evening. I feel better already.
> 
> - Kemrain the Recovering.




I don't you all smurfing hate me


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to feel outnumbered here......



Well, Kemrain falls under neither 'male' nor 'female'.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to feel outnumbered here......



 What, don't tell me you don't like being the Smurfette of the Hivemind?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> its a line from one of the best bands ever: They Might Be Smufs!!!





 

I've heard a friend say the same thing about Cheap Smurf.


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to feel outnumbered here......




Don't smurf it, we are all smurf here and will smurf you from the smurf gamers


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, Kemrain falls under neither 'male' nor 'female'.





even between the smurfs?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm not even master of my smurf.....



 Maybe not, but he was one of the Masters of the Universe.  And that's a lot considering he never left his piss-amp planet except once through a portal to an alternate reality.  But at least his mother was from another planet.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> even between the smurfs?



Yep.


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've heard a friend say the same thing about Cheap Smurf.




Cheapm Smurf is good.   Fun Smurf is on Smurfs tongiht!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm not even master of my smurf.....




Now that _is_ a personal problem, Kramer!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> Cheapm Smurf is good.   Fun Smurf is on Smurfs tongiht!!



 On smurf?  Smurf me in!


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What, don't tell me you don't like being the Smurfette of the Hivemind?



 There are/were quite a few female hiveminders (Dragongirl, randomling, Morbidity, probably some others).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, Kemrain falls under neither 'male' nor 'female'.





Kemrain: a follower of Corellon. Main requirement: being androgynous.

Definitely NOT a smurf.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Kemrain: a follower of Corellon. Main requirement: being androgynous.
> 
> Definitely NOT a smurf.



But not an Elf either.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What, don't tell me you don't like being the Smurfette of the Hivemind?





I prefer doing other things than "entertaining the smurf troops".....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> There are/were quite a few female hiveminders (Dragongirl, randomling, Morbidity, probably some others).



 But not right now


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I prefer doing other things than "entertaining the smurf troops".....



 Oh, so not a "Lady of the Smurfning?"


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> I don't you all smurfing hate me



Naw.. Fear? Revile? sure! Hate? Naw!

- Kemrain the Anti-Smurf.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Darkness said:
			
		

> There are/were quite a few female hiveminders (Dragongirl, randomling, Morbidity, probably some others).





So far, none of them here now..... which leaves just me...... 

Ah well, let's see how one can handle dealing with an epic level Sith Lord Cleric of Torm.....


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But not right now




actaully most hive minders moved to our own message boards which are very girl friendly ewven having a private girls only forum.  the boys only one got closed becasue people suck!!  

I don't hold a smurf


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Naw.. Fear? Revile? sure! Hate? Naw!
> 
> - Kemrain the Anti-Smurf.



Are you like Raid now?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, so not a "Lady of the Smurfning?"





Nope. More like a "Lady of Kicking Smurf"!


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Naw.. Fear? Revile? sure! Hate? Naw!
> 
> - Kemrain the Anti-Smurf.





anti smurf??  what did I ever smurf to you??


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> actaully most hive minders moved to our own message boards which are very girl friendly ewven having a private girls only forum.  the boys only one got closed becasue people suck!!
> 
> I don't hold a smurf



No ooze only forum?


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, so not a "Lady of the Smurfning?"



 More of a dark lady of the Sith, I think.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Kemrain: a follower of Corellon. Main requirement: being androgynous.
> 
> Definitely NOT a smurf.



I am most decidedly *NOT* an Elf. Thanks a LOT, JoyDiv. Do *not* encourage her. That hurts my soul.

- Kemrain the NOT-An-elf.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> actaully most hive minders moved to our own message boards which are very girl friendly ewven having a private girls only forum.  the boys only one got closed becasue people suck!!
> 
> I don't hold a smurf





Heh. A boy's only club.... they probably got smurfin' crude.....  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So far, none of them here now..... which leaves just me......
> 
> Ah well, let's see how one can handle dealing with an epic level Sith Lord Cleric of Torm.....



 Well, according to KOTOR 2, a Sith Lord Cleric of Torm would pay lots and lots of Force Points for all of her powers, due to not being evil enough.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> anti smurf??  what did I ever smurf to you??





Probably told him you'd smurfin' love him forever......


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you like Raid now?



While I may be caustic, I don't believe I'm toxic.

- Kemrain the Alkalyne.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No ooze only forum?





smurf no!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I am most decidedly *NOT* an Elf. Thanks a LOT, JoyDiv. Do *not* encourage her. That hurts my soul.
> 
> - Kemrain the NOT-An-elf.



Kemrain is only a Kemrain.

The best thing about being a Kemrain is that Kemrain's the only one.

The rest of us don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No ooze only forum?





When there's only ONE ooze? A smurfy ooze at that!


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I am most decidedly *NOT* an Elf. Thanks a LOT, JoyDiv. Do *not* encourage her. That hurts my soul.
> 
> - Kemrain the NOT-An-elf.




what are worse elves or smurfs??


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Probably told him you'd smurfin' love him forever......



Him?  Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Heh. A boy's only club.... they probably got smurfin' crude.....  :\



 I've heard that large collections of girls can be even cruder than the groups of guys, at least that's what sorority members conclude.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> smurf no!!



Why not, it'd get too boring?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Darkness said:
			
		

> More of a dark lady of the Sith, I think.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Kemrain is only a Kemrain.
> 
> The best thing about being a Kemrain is that Kemrain's the only one.
> 
> The rest of us don't have to worry about it.



True.

- Kemrain the Non-Communicable


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> When there's only ONE ooze? A smurfy ooze at that!



Well, but going by postcount, he should have multiple forums to contain him...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> When there's only ONE ooze? A smurfy ooze at that!



 Actually, you're missing the point.  You forget who the one ooze is.  A Crothian-only forum would have more posts than some of the forums at ENWorld.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why not, it'd get too boring?




I smurf myself though


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, you're missing the point.  You forget who the one ooze is.  A Crothian-only forum would have more posts than some of the forums at ENWorld.





when your smurf, your smurf


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> what are worse elves or smurfs??



Pffft. What's the difference?

- Kemrain the "Race"-ist.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, but going by postcount, he should have multiple forums to contain him...



Gah, you win this time Jdvn1!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I smurf myself though



That's too much information.  You keep that to yourself for when you have "you" time.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> I smurf myself though




T-M-SMURFIN'-I


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> when your smurf, your smurf



 And when you're smurf, you're most certainly smurf.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> I smurf myself though



Smurfing yourself in public?! Crothian, this is a PG forum!

- Kemrain the Suggestive.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Pffft. What's the difference?
> 
> - Kemrain the "Race"-ist.




that really smurfed...and I caleed you smurf....


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Gah, you win this time Jdvn1!



Mwaha.  It's a little thing I like to call "the sweet taste of revenge."

And it's so fleeting.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's too much information.  You keep that to yourself for when you have "you" time.




He can listen to his own Clarence Smurfin' Carter.......   

IN PRIVATE.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Smurfing yourself in public?! Crothian, this is a PG forum!
> 
> - Kemrain the Suggestive.




you smurf me too


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Pffft. What's the difference?
> 
> - Kemrain the "Race"-ist.



 Elves are not Diminutive and Blue...


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> that really smurfed...and I caleed you smurf....



I think that was the problem in the first place...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Him?  Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?!



9, JoyDiv.

- Kemrian the Numericodic.


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He can listen to his own Clarence Smurfin' Carter.......
> 
> IN PRIVATE.





you all smurf in the gutter with your smurfy minds


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Elves are not Diminutive and Blue...



Depends on the Elves.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> you smurf me too



 She smurfs me.  She smurfs me not.  She smurfs me!......She smurfs me not.  ::sigh::


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> 9, JoyDiv.
> 
> - Kemrian the Numericodic.



9?  What are you counting?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Smurfing yourself in public?! Crothian, this is a PG forum!
> 
> - Kemrain the Suggestive.




Save that stuff for smurfmax!! OR HBSmurf!


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> that really smurfed...and I caleed you smurf....



...You did?

- Kemrian the Startled.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think that was the problem in the first place...





smurf!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> you all smurf in the gutter with your smurfy minds



Has anyone done the:
"Hey, wanna smurf?"


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Elves are not Diminutive and Blue...



<Cough>Subrace<Cough>.

- Kemrian the Unhealthy.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He can listen to his own Clarence Smurfin' Carter.......
> 
> IN PRIVATE.



 Smurfs, madame?  Nay it is, I know not smurfs.  Tis not alone my smurfy smurf good smurfer, nor customary smurfs of solemn smurf...


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ...You did?
> 
> - Kemrian the Startled.




Yes, I smurfed but no smurf...you have hurt smurf, relaly hurt smurf


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 9?  What are you counting?





How many smurfs he smurfed in the past half hour.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> smurf!!!



Hey, it's not me!  To a smurf-hater like Kemrain, it's not a compliment.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 9?  What are you counting?



Nothing. It's Numericode. 9 = Please, Thank You, or You're Welcome. Useful.

- Kemrain the Still Numericodic.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> <Cough>Subrace<Cough>.
> 
> - Kemrian the Unhealthy.




smurfs are smurfing orginal!!  no sub smurf!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> How many smurfs he smurfed in the past half hour.....



... And how is this related to my post?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> you smurf me too





Ooooo.... hot, steamy smurf action!!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> Yes, I smurfed but no smurf...you have hurt smurf, relaly hurt smurf



 O I smurf Smurf, this smurf smurf quite smurfs my smurf.  I shall not smurf to smurf the smurf from Smurf.  But smurf them with the smurfs smurf and smurf which has smurfed.  The rest is smurf.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Nothing. It's Numericode. 9 = Please, Thank You, or You're Welcome. Useful.
> 
> - Kemrain the Still Numericodic.



I've... never heard that.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, it's not me!  To a smurf-hater like Kemrain, it's not a compliment.




I smurf, but still I forgive smurf...I have smurf


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... And how is this related to my post?





Him throwing out a random number.....


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> Yes, I smurfed but no smurf...you have hurt smurf, relaly hurt smurf



Hay, y'know.. I'm sorry, man.. But, my grandfather lost a leg in the Smurf Wars, and.. I just can't firgive them blue buggers.. 

- Kemrain the Bitter.


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ooooo.... hot, steamy smurf action!!




your place or mine?????


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I smurf, but still I forgive smurf...I have smurf



You just want us to take your bomb-gift.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> How many smurfs he smurfed in the past half hour.....



 Didn't you figure it out yet?  The admins have told him that they are going to add a "Smurfs" number underneath the Reviews number that counts the number of times you've said Smurf.  He wants to beat everyone at that too, hence the smurfing.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hay, y'know.. I'm sorry, man.. But, my grandfather lost a leg in the Smurf Wars, and.. I just can't firgive them blue buggers..
> 
> - Kemrain the Bitter.




the smurf wars are a hoax, they never happened


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Him throwing out a random number.....



Him?!  Is Kemrain *that* ambiguous?!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've... never heard that.



Probably not.. I mean, I made it.. I didn't think I was popular enough for it to have gotten out... 

- Kemrain the Modest.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Probably not.. I mean, I made it.. I didn't think I was popular enough for it to have gotten out...
> 
> - Kemrain the Modest.



What do the other numbers mean?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hay, y'know.. I'm sorry, man.. But, my grandfather lost a leg in the Smurf Wars, and.. I just can't firgive them blue buggers..
> 
> - Kemrain the Bitter.




But these aren't the same blue buggers who smurfed your grandpa's leg.


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> the smurf wars are a hoax, they never happened



 You mean they were just a blue herring?


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Didn't you figure it out yet?  The admins have told him that they are going to add a "Smurfs" number underneath the Reviews number that counts the number of times you've said Smurf.  He wants to beat everyone at that too, hence the smurfing.



I shoulds seen that coming...

- Kemrain the Cynic.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> the smurf wars are a hoax, they never happened



Tell that to grampa gimpy!!

- Kemrain the Running and Crying.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Him?!  Is Kemrain *that* ambiguous?!





Who knows...... I sure don't wanna.....


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I shoulds seen that coming...
> 
> - Kemrain the Cynic.




and smurfy too


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But these aren't the same blue buggers who smurfed your grandpa's leg.



The blue buggers you're looking for are in another castle.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Tell that to grampa gimpy!!
> 
> - Kemrain the Running and Crying.




where is he?  I can finish what was smurfed!!!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> I smurf, but still I forgive smurf...I have smurf



 I shall not smurf to smurf the smurf before young Smurf's smurf.  And to be smurfed with the smurf's smurf.  Though Smurf smurf be smurfed to smurf, and smurf smurfed being of no smurf smurf.  Yet I will smurf the last: before my smurf I smurf my smurf-like smurf.  Smurf on, MacSmurf, and smurfed be him that first smurfs, 'Smurf, enough!'


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Tell that to grampa gimpy!!
> 
> - Kemrain the Running and Crying.



... Grampa Gimpy?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Didn't you figure it out yet?  The admins have told him that they are going to add a "Smurfs" number underneath the Reviews number that counts the number of times you've said Smurf.  He wants to beat everyone at that too, hence the smurfing.




That's gonna overload the server for sure to count how many times Crothian has said "Smurf" tonight.... I dunno who'd smurfin' come in next.....


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The blue buggers you're looking for are in another castle.




smurfing right ...we took the princess and smurfed her....and then passed her to our friends so they can smurf her till all the smurfs smurfed her...we smurfed her good


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> smurfing right ...we took the princess and smurfed her....and then passed her to our friends so they can smurf her till all the smurfs smurfed her...we smurfed her good



You're thinking of Snow White.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What do the other numbers mean?



A bunch of them I can't say on EN World.. But.. 

0 = Nothing.
2 = Hello or Goodbye.
3 = Any Positive Response.
4 = Any Negitive Response.
5 = Any small question (who what when where how why huh?)
7 = Sexual content, or a lack of sexual content (depends on how you say it)
8 = I'm sympathetic (but not sorry, because I'm not responsable for the bad thing that happened)

- Kemrain the Insane.


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's gonna overload the server for sure to count how many times Crothian has said "Smurf" tonight.... I dunno who'd smurfin' come in next.....




its not my smurf Darkness holds the smurf


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Tell that to grampa gimpy!!
> 
> - Kemrain the Running and Crying.





You know what they say about post stress traumatic syndrome.... it smurfs with one's mind....


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> A bunch of them I can't say on EN World.. But..
> 
> 0 = Nothing.
> 2 = Hello or Goodbye.
> 3 = Any Positive Response.
> 4 = Any Negitive Response.
> 5 = Any small question (who what when where how why huh?)
> 7 = Sexual content, or a lack of sexual content (depends on how you say it)
> 8 = I'm sympathetic (but not sorry, because I'm not responsable for the bad thing that happened)
> 
> - Kemrain the Insane.



No clues for 1 and 6?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're thinking of Snow White.




smurfed her, smurfed her, who hasn't smurfed her...get a smurf job and we'll talk, smurfed her, and smurfed her


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Grampa Gimpy?



We don't like to talk about it.

- Kemrain the Sealed Lipped.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The blue buggers you're looking for are in another castle.





I'm not the one looking for them.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's gonna overload the server for sure to count how many times Crothian has said "Smurf" tonight.... I dunno who'd smurfin' come in next.....



 I smurf I smurf...it should smurfly be smurf, smurfing how many smurfs smurf smurfed...


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> A bunch of them I can't say on EN World.. But..




so are my smurf posts but that doesn't smurf me


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> smurfed her, smurfed her, who hasn't smurfed her...get a smurf job and we'll talk, smurfed her, and smurfed her



Dirty Smurfs...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> where is he?  I can finish what was smurfed!!!





Don't you know how to finish your smurfin' job, smurfling?


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> We don't like to talk about it.
> 
> - Kemrain the Sealed Lipped.




ah, thats smurfing smurfy smurfs.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm not the one looking for them.....



No, but you inspired the line.  Take the credit!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> smurfed her, smurfed her, who hasn't smurfed her...get a smurf job and we'll talk, smurfed her, and smurfed her



 more Family Guy


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> smurfing right ...we took the princess and smurfed her....and then passed her to our friends so they can smurf her till all the smurfs smurfed her...we smurfed her good





And, SMURF! You smurfed her really good!! I don't think she'd smurf ever again after that...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No clues for 1 and 6?



Well, 1 is the bird, and 6 is the insult that it sounds the most like.

- Kemrain the 27.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dirty Smurfs...



 Hopefully not. Otherwise, I'd have to smurf him.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, 1 is the bird, and 6 is the insult that it sounds the most like.
> 
> - Kemrain the 27.



How high do the numbers go?


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Hopefully not. Otherwise, I'd have to smurf him.




that';s why I stopped


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Hopefully not. Otherwise, I'd have to smurf him.



Harsh, but fair.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, 1 is the bird, and 6 is the insult that it sounds the most like.
> 
> - Kemrain the 27.




why do you have this number system?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> smurfed her, smurfed her, who hasn't smurfed her...get a smurf job and we'll talk, smurfed her, and smurfed her





And it's surprising with all that smurfing, you'd have time to smurf here...


----------



## Jdvn1

Because it's more confusing than actual words.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How high do the numbers go?



No higher than 30, but it skips some numbers.

- Kemrain the Informative.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And it's surprising with all that smurfing, you'd have time to smurf here...



Smurf in the streets!


----------



## Crothian

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And it's surprising with all that smurfing, you'd have time to smurf here...




multi functional and i was para phrasing Stewie


----------



## Jdvn1

> No higher than 30, but it skips some numbers.
> 
> - Kemrain the Informative.



Is there a definitive list?


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> why do you have this number system?





			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Because it's more confusing than actual words.



Actually, that's partly correct.  Take 26. It means something like "we're being watched." "Don't do that, authorities near." Useful.

- Kemrain the Numericodic.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And it's surprising with all that smurfing, you'd have time to smurf here...



 Too true


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Smurfing in the streets!





Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Actually, that's partly correct.  Take 26. It means something like "we're being watched." "Don't do that, authorities near." Useful.
> 
> - Kemrain the Numericodic.



How often do you use that?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is there a definitive list?



Not a difinitive, but most of them haven't changed in years.

We could make one, but I'd need e1ven's help to remember some of them.

- Kemrain the Numericodic.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Fixed it for ya!



Oh, thanks.  That's more like the song lyric, yes.  Thanks!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How often do you use that?



Disturbingly often. Then again, I say "26." when we're waking into a public place while gaming.

- Kemrian the Numericodic.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, thanks.  That's more like the song lyric, yes.  Thanks!





And that stupid Torm acts like I can't think of songs.....   What does HE know...?


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Actually, that's partly correct.  Take 26. It means something like "we're being watched." "Don't do that, authorities near." Useful.
> 
> - Kemrain the Numericodic.




so, it is a way to serpeate yourself from society and hide behind codewords others have no hope of understanding?


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And that stupid Torm acts like I can't think of songs.....   What does HE know...?



Everything... Unless FR Gods aren't omniscient.

- Kemrain the Quasiscient.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, it is a way to serpeate yourself from society and hide behind codewords others have no hope of understanding?



Isn't that what D&D is for?


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, it is a way to serpeate yourself from society and hide behind codewords others have no hope of understanding?



It's a way to communicate with certain others when open communication is not desired, and it's also a way to communicate broad ideas with very few words.

- Kemrain the Informative.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's a way to communicate with certain others when open communication is not desired, and it's also a way to communicate broad ideas with very few words.
> 
> - Kemrain the Informative.



That falls under "Yes."


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's a way to communicate with certain others when open communication is not desired, and it's also a way to communicate broad ideas with very few words.
> 
> - Kemrain the Informative.




Why are you worried about others understanding you?


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Isn't that what D&D is for?




and she does that as well, but her other system even seperated herself from us


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> and she does that as well, but her other system even seperated herself from us



Well, Kemrain's not hiding the system from us.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> Why are you worried about others understanding you?



I've grown up taking deep dark secrets for granted. It isn't suprising that I developed a means of communicatin with those I was willing to allow to know me, without allowing that communication with the rest of the world.  

I'm messed up?

- Kemrain the Informative.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, Kemrain's not hiding the system from us.




but she is hidden from us, we are all hidden from each other


----------



## Kemrain

I saw that JoyDiv.. You said she... <g>



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> and she does that as well, but her other system even seperated herself from us





			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> but she is hidden from us, we are all hidden from each other






			
				Joy Division Ein said:
			
		

> She?! Is Kemrain *that* ambiguous?




- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've grown up taking deep dark secrets for granted. It isn't suprising that I developed a means of communicatin with those I was willing to allow to know me, without allowing that communication with the rest of the world.
> 
> I'm messed up?
> 
> - Kemrain the Informative.




not messed up, I'd call it highly honed defensive mechanisms


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> but she is hidden from us, we are all hidden from each other



Well, that's a natural consequence of the boards.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> not messed up, I'd call it highly honed defensive mechanisms



Why thank you, Crothian. I think..

- Kemrain the Defensive.


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> but she is hidden from us, we are all hidden from each other



 Some of us are more hidden than others.










I'm using invisible mode, for example.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I saw that JoyDiv.. You said she... <g>
> 
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Nono!  I deny it!


Cro posts too much for me to keep up with his, though.


----------



## Kemrain

Darkness said:
			
		

> Some of us are more hidden than others.
> I'm using invisible mode, for example.



But... I see you.. Are you invisible like Piratecat's kitty?

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, that's a natural consequence of the boards.




and we all choose to use them this way...some more then others


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Some of us are more hidden than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using invisible mode, for example.



Yeah, I always notice that.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Why thank you, Crothian. I think..
> 
> - Kemrain the Defensive.




not a compliment, not an insult...just an observation


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nono!  I deny it!
> 
> 
> Cro posts too much for me to keep up with his, though.



You're safe. By the time I hit quite, you'd edited.

- Kemrain the Vengeful, Yet Forgiving.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But... I see you.. Are you invisible like Piratecat's kitty?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.




Piractecat actually owns two dogs


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> and we all choose to use them this way...some more then others



... More?


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> not a compliment, not an insult...just an observation



Fair enough.

- Kemrain the Open Book.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nono!  I deny it!
> 
> 
> Cro posts too much for me to keep up with his, though.




if I can keep up you can


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've grown up taking deep dark secrets for granted. It isn't suprising that I developed a means of communicatin with those I was willing to allow to know me, without allowing that communication with the rest of the world.
> 
> I'm messed up?
> 
> - Kemrain the Informative.



 You probably had your reasons. I've done many things that would seem strange to an outsider but made sense in my situation at the time.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You're safe. By the time I hit quite, you'd edited.
> 
> - Kemrain the Vengeful, Yet Forgiving.



That was a fast edit, too...


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Fair enough.
> 
> - Kemrain the Open Book.




okay, so how old are you?


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> Piractecat actually owns two dogs



<click> That's right! they're so cute too. But he has an invisible kitty. I touched it. It showed me his secret door.

Sssshh.

- Kemrain the Sneaky.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> if I can keep up you can



Hey, I try.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> okay, so how old are you?



22 years. 23 in October.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> <click> That's right! they're so cute too. But he has an invisible kitty. I touched it. It showed me his secret door.
> 
> Sssshh.
> 
> - Kemrain the Sneaky.



... Yow, TMI.


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> But... I see you.. Are you invisible like Piratecat's kitty?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.



 Yeah, just my online status is hidden - i.e., I always appear to be offline even when I'm not.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Yow, TMI.



Oh my... JDiv, you're crazy.

- Kemrain the Laughing so Hard it Hurts.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> 22 years. 23 in October.




yet, oddly no kemrain attached.......


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah, just my online status is hidden - i.e., I always appear to be offline even when I'm not.





Why?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh my... JDiv, you're crazy.
> 
> - Kemrain the Laughing so Hard it Hurts.



... What?


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> yet, oddly no kemrain attached.......



No wonder it came in under 30 seconds...

Y'gotta mix it up sometimes.

- Kemrain the Suprised.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No wonder it came in under 30 seconds...
> 
> Y'gotta mix it up sometimes.
> 
> - Kemrain the Suprised.




I mix it up a little too often


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> I mix it up a little too often



There *is* such thing as "Too Much of a Good Thing," Cro. Yeesh.

Kemrain the Yeesh.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> There *is* such thing as "Too Much of a Good Thing," Cro. Yeesh.
> 
> Kemrain the Yeesh.




so i should instead do what?


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> so i should instead do what?



Well, you *should* do you own thing, but.. I like to have a set way in which I mix it up often, and deviate from that set way occasionally.

- Kemrain the Predictable, Mostly.


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> Why?



 It's an old moderator thing. It used to be almost necessary once upon a time. Not all of the reasons exist any more but there still are some others and, what's more, old habits die hard.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, you *should* do you own thing, but.. I like to have a set way in which I mix it up often, and deviate from that set way occasionally.
> 
> - Kemrain the Predictable, Mostly.




I do have a set way to do things...very set...and it is different, I am different...I'm also quite insane but that's a different set of coocoo birds


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> It's an old moderator thing. It used to be almost necessary once upon a time. Not all of the reasons exist any more but there still are some others and, what's more, old habits die hard.




you think people would act differently if they didn't see you are around?  Or that way no mods could actually be around but since they ar ealways hidden no one knows


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> I do have a set way to do things...very set...and it is different, I am different...I'm also quite insane but that's a different set of coocoo birds



Coo.

- Kemrain the Watching Aqua Teen Hunger Force.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Coo.
> 
> - Kemrain the Watching Aqua Teen Hunger Force.




Adult Swim.....


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> you think people would act differently if they didn't see you are around?  Or that way no mods could actually be around but since they ar ealways hidden no one knows



 It doesn't really have to do with everyday moderation; I'm _not_ invisible to discourage people from flaming each other in alignment threads or anything like that.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> you think people would act differently if they didn't see you are around?  Or that way no mods could actually be around but since they ar ealways hidden no one knows



 I think the latter is accurate.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> It doesn't really have to do with everyday moderation; I'm _not_ invisible to discourage people from flaming each other in alignment threads or anything like that.





then why?


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> then why?



Um.. 'E can?

- Kemrain the Enabler.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Um.. 'E can?
> 
> - Kemrain the Enabler.




Darkness though has other reasons then that


----------



## Kemrain

458 posts in under 24 hours is pretty sweet. Very active thread. Very nice.

- Kemrian the Going to Bed Soon.


----------



## Darkness

Eh, it's mostly habit nowadays.

I began it because of a software problem we used to have way back when.

I keep it up because of things like:

Spammers, board invasions (and maybe people going on a rampage).

None of which come up often for me.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> 458 posts in under 24 hours is pretty sweet. Very active thread. Very nice.
> 
> - Kemrian the Going to Bed Soon.





i think most of us are...i don't see how Darkness keeps the hours he does


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> i think most of us are...i don't see how Darkness keeps the hours he does



 I don't need much sleep. I also often take breaks from what I'm doing to sleep for an hour or whatever.


----------



## Evilhalfling

besides you can sleep when your dead.


----------



## Steve Jung

I'm not dead yet.


----------



## Kemrain

I'm suprised to see the Hive slept so long..Oh, well. Time to wake up and start buzzing again!

- Kemrain the Alarm Clock.


----------



## der_kluge

Speaking of weird habits...

When I was in college, my keyboard at home decided that it was going to stop working. Well, sort of.  You see, some of the function keys at the top stopped working (like F11, and F12), but that wasn't that big of a deal. I never used those. But what was annoying was the shift keys stopped working - both of them.

So, to type a capital letter, I had hit the caps lock key, hit the letter I wanted, and then hit the caps lock key again.

DOS proved to be more of an annoyance. I no longer had easy access to *, ?, ", $, or any other shift-provoked symbol. So, in DOS, I learned the alt-numeric keypad fingering for most of them. So, if I needed an asterisk, I could go over and hit alt and then the number.

One day in the computer lab, my friend is standing there over my shoulder as we were working on something together, and he noticed that my caps lock key kept flashing off and on very rapidly.  He asked why the caps lock key kept coming on.  And I explained that I had to retrain myself to get capital letters that way, since my keyboard at home forced me to learn a new way. He thought I was the biggest dork ever.

I've since retrained myself to use shift keys instead nowadays.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

Isn't it amazing how time flies when you're sleeping?

But I'm curious how you manage to get by on 1 few scattered hours of sleep. I've read research on sleeping 2 hours, 3 times a day to get by, but I've never met anyone who's done it long-term.

Maybe that's the solution to being awake long enough to be a prolific poster. Be away from Forum for 3 hours at max, each day. 

Scary.
Wonder if it would cause brain damage..
Colin "Not that I'm accusing you of having Brain Da...Nevermind." Davis


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71

> He thought I was the biggest dork ever.



You know.. That might be the Only valid use I've ever seen for Cap-locks.. As a secondary backup, when BOTH shift keys die 
Even then though, it's in a horrible space. That key spot is too prime real-estate to waste on such a infrequant key.
That's why I remap it to Control on this machine.

Colin "17" Powerbook" Davis


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, I try.




[Yoda]Do or do not. There is no try.[/Yoda]


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No wonder it came in under 30 seconds...
> 
> Y'gotta mix it up sometimes.
> 
> - Kemrain the Suprised.




More like Kemrain the Alzheimer's patient....


----------



## Darkness

e1ven said:
			
		

> But I'm curious how you manage to get by on 1 few scattered hours of sleep.



 You misunderstand. Sometimes I sleep long, like, 5-6 hours straight. Sometimes I catch 1 hour here, 3 hours there, etc.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> You misunderstand. Sometimes I sleep long, like, 5-6 hours straight. Sometimes I catch 1 hour here, 3 hours there, etc.



I worry for your well-being.  

Isn't 8 hours recommended?  I don't know anyone that gets that much.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I worry for your well-being.
> 
> Isn't 8 hours recommended?  I don't know anyone that gets that much.




I know I don't. Not in one stretch anyway unless I'm off work.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm suprised to see the Hive slept so long..Oh, well. Time to wake up and start buzzing again!
> 
> - Kemrain the Alarm Clock.



 I think y'all are doing quite enough buzzing as it is.  This thread just started yesterday!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I know I don't. Not in one stretch anyway unless I'm off work.



Weekends, even?


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I think y'all are doing quite enough buzzing as it is.  This thread just started yesterday!



And it started because of over 500 posts on the previous WitH thread.  That's about 1000 posts in how much time?  24 hours?


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I worry for your well-being.
> 
> Isn't 8 hours recommended?  I don't know anyone that gets that much.



 No need to worry. I just don't need much sleep. Never did.

Except, say, when I was on a certain medication last year. I slept like 7-8 hours a day - sometimes a bit longer - then and still didn't feel very fresh. It was horrible.  (Normally, I sleep less than most people I know and am still much more awake and energetic than many of them. I think it's genetic or something.)


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And it started because of over 500 posts on the previous WitH thread.  That's about 1000 posts in how much time?  24 hours?



 I'm just glad I didn't try to read them all.  Especially since I *did* read most a thread on furries on Something Awful.  The combination of the two would make my brain melt.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> No need to worry. I just don't need much sleep. Never did.



I guess that makes you a perfect fit for mod.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I'm just glad I didn't try to read them all.  Especially since I *did* read most a thread on furries on Something Awful.  The combination of the two would make my brain melt.



Ooh, what was it about?

I didn't even read all of the last 1000 posts...


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guess that makes you a perfect fit for mod.



 Supposedly, Napoleon needed even less sleep. I'll really have to look into this whole emperor business some day.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Supposedly, Napoleon needed even less sleep. I'll really have to look into this whole emperor business some day.



You might need to get a degree in Emperorship first.

Apparently a lot of famous people have odd sleep schedules.


----------



## Darkness

Makes sense, I guess - many of 'em seem to be as messed up as I am.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ooh, what was it about?
> 
> I didn't even read all of the last 1000 posts...



 A contest to post the worst furry pics of all time.  Eric's Grandmama won't even let me describe the worst one I saw.  The pain, the pain...


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> More like Kemrain the Alzheimer's patient....



I'm too young for such a convienient excuse.

- Kemrain the Stupid.


----------



## Kemrain

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> A contest to post the worst furry pics of all time.  Eric's Grandmama won't even let me describe the worst one I saw.  The pain, the pain...



Hmm.. Would a link be agaisnt the rules?

- Kemrain the Regretfully Intrigued.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> A contest to post the worst furry pics of all time.  Eric's Grandmama won't even let me describe the worst one I saw.  The pain, the pain...



Oh yes.  Know what you're talking about.

Dem's some scary shtuff.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Would a link be agaisnt the rules?
> 
> - Kemrain the Regretfully Intrigued.



You... _really_ don't want to know.

If you _must_ satisfy your curiosity, browse VCL.  Should be the first thing to pop up when you google "VCL."


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Would a link be agaisnt the rules?
> 
> - Kemrain the Regretfully Intrigued.



Alas, yes: "...don't link to sites with inappropriate content."


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Alas, yes: "...don't link to sites with inappropriate content."



Thank goodness.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Weekends, even?





What's a weekend?-- asks the person who works fast food.   

It's also our gaming time too. So less sleep on certain days of the weekend......  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm too young for such a convienient excuse.
> 
> - Kemrain the Stupid.





Ok. CRS, then.

Can't remember <bleep>


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You... _really_ don't want to know.
> 
> If you _must_ satisfy your curiosity, browse VCL.  Should be the first thing to pop up when you google "VCL."



Oh, I know what it is, JDiv.. I only wanted to see the worst.  I wonder if Cyberzombie would email me...

- Kemrain the Deviant.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ok. CRS, then.
> 
> Can't remember <bleep>



Actually, my poor memory is frightening at times.  I remember things very differently, it seems, and most of the time I can only recall fragments of things.  What's worse is a memory shard; a memory of remembering something, incompletely, which replaces the origional complete (or not) memory, but one that my mind won't let go of, like a splinter in my brain.

I need a new brain. I wonder if I can find the recipt for the old one...

- Kemrain the Odd.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, I know what it is, JDiv.. I only wanted to see the worst.  I wonder if Cyberzombie would email me...
> 
> - Kemrain the Deviant.



The stuff on VCL is worse than the stuff on Deviantart.  I don't know what won in the thing CZ saw, but I probably have seen some stuff that could give it a run for its money.  Yikes.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I need a new brain. I wonder if I can find the recipt for the old one...
> 
> - Kemrain the Odd.



Oh, they're cheap at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, they're cheap at Wal-Mart.




_Everything's_ cheap at walmart!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, they're cheap at Wal-Mart.



I'd rather keep a faulty brain than shop at Wal*Mart. You saw the episode of South Park, didn't you?!

- Kemrain the Boycotter.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'd rather keep a faulty brain than shop at Wal*Mart. You saw the episode of South Park, didn't you?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Boycotter.



I neither shop at Wal-Mart nor watch South Park.

Can't help you.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I neither shop at Wal-Mart nor watch South Park.
> 
> Can't help you.



Bless you, and thet's probably for the best.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Post #500!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Post #500!



1/3 of the way there.

- Kemrain the Hopeful this Thread isn't Shut Down, But Already Thinking of What to Call the Next One.


----------



## Jdvn1

Don't count your threads before they hatch.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Would a link be agaisnt the rules?
> 
> - Kemrain the Regretfully Intrigued.



 Most likely.  However, I can give you a link that links to the link.  

http://www.nothingland.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2869


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Most likely.  However, I can give you a link that links to the link.
> 
> http://www.nothingland.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2869



Which one's the winner?  Some of them arent' that bad at all.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Which one's the winner?  Some of them arent' that bad at all.



 Dunno.  Got revolted yesterday when it was at 10 pages.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I neither shop at Wal-Mart nor watch South Park.
> 
> Can't help you.




I *do* shop at Walmart but don't watch South Park. So I don't get the reference.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> 1/3 of the way there.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hopeful this Thread isn't Shut Down, But Already Thinking of What to Call the Next One.





It won't be unless we either a: break the rulz or b: it gets too long.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Gee... this thread kinda died after the first 2 days or so of heavy posting.......   

Whut happened? Smurfs scared everyone away?


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Dunno.  Got revolted yesterday when it was at 10 pages.



Pansy!  

Maybe I just know too many furs.  They think it's funny for me to see some of that crazy shtuff.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It won't be unless we either a: break the rulz or b: it gets too long.



I think Kemrain's more concerned about b.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Gee... this thread kinda died after the first 2 days or so of heavy posting.......
> 
> Whut happened? Smurfs scared everyone away?



The heavy posting comes and goes in waves...


----------



## ElvishBard

I *do* shop at Walmart but don't watch South Park. So I don't get the reference.

Walmart put a store in their little mountain town and it was making the town more popular but the towns people feared that they would lose their special mountain town feel so they burnt it down.  At least that is what I remember, I was playing videogames as I watched it lol.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think Kemrain's more concerned about b.




I dunno why..... the thread's slowed down quite a bit since the initial "flurry" of activity.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I dunno why..... the thread's slowed down quite a bit since the initial "flurry" of activity.



Well, but in the long-term.  There'll probably be another flurry or two in the future.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, but in the long-term.  There'll probably be another flurry or two in the future.




Probably so when we find something else to be ridiculously silly over....


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Probably so when we find something else to be ridiculously silly over....



Like the pool thread?  That hasn't done so well.   :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Like the pool thread?  That hasn't done so well.   :\



Whatever.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whatever.



Well, I thought it was a neat idea, at least.


----------



## Jdvn1

Did anyone else notice a big bump in enworld?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Did anyone else notice a big bump in enworld?



 I did.  It was weird.


----------



## Jdvn1

That's the second one recently, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's the second one recently, right?



 Ya, seems that way.


----------



## Jdvn1

... And this time it wasn't Crothian's fault...!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... And this time it wasn't Crothian's fault...!



 Nope, must be ours!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, must be ours!



... I plead the fifth.

Maybe the boards are suffering from Crothian withdrawl.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I plead the fifth.
> 
> Maybe the boards are suffering from Crothian withdrawl.



 I've always said he's the ooze holding us together...always as in that one time


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've always said he's the ooze holding us together...always as in that one time



Hey, a Glue Ooze would be interesting...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, a Glue Ooze would be interesting...



 But Crothian once said that he was rubber and I was glue...now I'm just confused!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But Crothian once said that he was rubber and I was glue...now I'm just confused!



You listen to an ooze for biological truth?  He doesn't have organs!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You listen to an ooze for biological truth?  He doesn't have organs!



 Organs are overrated.  I prefer the harpsichord or the pianoforte.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Organs are overrated.  I prefer the harpsichord or the pianoforte.



Then why do you have an eye for an avatar? Eyes are sensory organs.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Then why do you have an eye for an avatar? Eyes are sensory organs.



 Not if they're psionic eyes made of pure mental energy!  Besides, eidolons don't have any organs, silly


----------



## Kemrain

Thanks Cyberzombie. I'll look at that when I'm at home, and furries aren't a firable offense. <Looks over shoulder at the electric eye watching the place for theft and fur.> I'm just glad it can't read my text.. It's what they tell me, anyways...

- Kemrain the Suddenly Paranoid.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Organs are overrated.  I prefer the harpsichord or the pianoforte.



Bah.  No one calls it the pianoforte anymore.


----------



## Kemrain

Because my contract requires me to pimp my threads, I'll do it here.  Tossed a thread up in General about a Thief: the Dark Project RPg I'm starting to work on. I'm a big fan of the Thief series, and I figured linking here might get someone to see it who would have missed it otherwise.

Even if I don't get lots of info on the series from my thread, I've prompted some flks to go back and play the old games, so I'm happy.

- Kemrain the Taffer.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hey, if you run a Thief PbP with D&D rules, I'm in.  There are some really cool rogue PrCs in Complete Adventurer.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, if you run a Thief PbP with D&D rules, I'm in.  There are some really cool rogue PrCs in Complete Adventurer.



 My guess is he's making a whole new RPG though?  Hmm...methinks I should sign up for a PbP and see if it works...I guess I should go find one, since I shouldn't be DMing since I've never done PbP before.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My guess is *he's* making a whole new RPG though?  Hmm...methinks I should sign up for a PbP and see if it works...I guess I should go find one, since I shouldn't be DMing since I've never done PbP before.



He?!  Is Kemrain that ambiguous?!
Sorry, I have to.  Everyone ignores it anyway.

To my understanding, as long as you understand how they work (a la reading them) it's not hard to just jump in and start GMing.  I'm not sure how many of them are recruiting at the moment, though.  Living EN World is really cool too, and they _might_ be starting a new game in a few weeks (not enough people in Living EN World = not enough GMs in Living EN World = games don't start up all the time).


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Living EN World is really cool too, and they _might_ be starting a new game in a few weeks (not enough people in Living EN World = not enough GMs in Living EN World = games don't start up all the time).




Don't count only on _them_. *You *can propose and start an adventure as well. 

And if you want to start a recruitment drive...


For anyone who wants to join a PbP, you can always start a thread in Talking the Talk asking for a GM and for the general type - that often results in a new game. If there are multiple recruiting threads, you might want to consider getting in the lower level ones to get a better feel how they work (says the guy who'se pbp career started with an IR...).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He?!  Is Kemrain that ambiguous?!
> Sorry, I have to.  Everyone ignores it anyway.
> 
> To my understanding, as long as you understand how they work (a la reading them) it's not hard to just jump in and start GMing.  I'm not sure how many of them are recruiting at the moment, though.  Living EN World is really cool too, and they _might_ be starting a new game in a few weeks (not enough people in Living EN World = not enough GMs in Living EN World = games don't start up all the time).



 I looked at Living ENWorld, but sadly, the core rules alone will quickly starve me of fun


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I looked at Living ENWorld, but sadly, the core rules alone will quickly starve me of fun



What would you want to play outside of the core rules?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What would you want to play outside of the core rules?



 I can understand disallowing psions, as that is common, but once they are gone, that leaves me with my other favourite class: wizard (there are a few non-wizard PrC-based concepts that I would love to play, but alas, all non-core).  Unfortunately, I get a bit upset (read: very upset) as a wizard when I can only learn the core spells (not to mention that Living ENWorld's Craft Point system would limit the uselfulness of Crafting feats, but I find that particular bit perfectly fair for the reasons stated as explanation in the thread where that rules appears).


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Don't count only on _them_. *You *can propose and start an adventure as well.



I'd like to complete one PbP game first.    Or at least one story arc.    The one you helped me close just now was my first attempt at playing a PbP game, so.



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> And if you want to start a recruitment drive...
> 
> 
> For anyone who wants to join a PbP, you can always start a thread in Talking the Talk asking for a GM and for the general type - that often results in a new game. If there are multiple recruiting threads, you might want to consider getting in the lower level ones to get a better feel how they work (says the guy who'se pbp career started with an IR...).



A recruitment drive would be nice, but I'd prefer it be for Living EN World.  At least, I'd like to see it grow.


----------



## Knight Otu

Well, psions are allowed, though individual gms may of course disallow them if they are uncomfortable with the psionic rules.

As for wizards, I see your point. I hope that my character Ashnar can research (and thus propose) a few new spells, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I looked at Living ENWorld, but sadly, the core rules alone will quickly starve me of fun



It's Core Rules ++.  There's stuff outside of the Core Rules and you can always propose new material (anything, ranging from cities, feats, PrCs, races, mechanics...)


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I can understand disallowing psions, as that is common, but once they are gone, that leaves me with my other favourite class: wizard (there are a few non-wizard PrC-based concepts that I would love to play, but alas, all non-core).  Unfortunately, I get a bit upset (read: very upset) as a wizard when I can only learn the core spells (not to mention that Living ENWorld's Craft Point system would limit the uselfulness of Crafting feats, but I find that particular bit perfectly fair for the reasons stated as explanation in the thread where that rules appears).



It's anything in the SRD, not just Core Rules (psionics are in the SRD).  And there are some other spells too.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'd like to complete one PbP game first.    Or at least one story arc.    The one you helped me close just now was my first attempt at playing a PbP game, so.




I could transport the remaining kobolds and Eskaron to the current battle map, to speed things up...







...not.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's Core Rules ++. There's stuff outside of the Core Rules and you can always propose new material (anything, ranging from cities, feats, PrCs, races, mechanics...)




Well, anything, except new core classes. That's one bit that was shot down.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I could transport the remaining kobolds and Eskaron to the current battle map, to speed things up...
> 
> ...not.



  That'd certainly put an end to the game!  Especially since a party of 1st level characters (no matter how many) can't take on an actual dragon unless it was tiny...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, psions are allowed, though individual gms may of course disallow them if they are uncomfortable with the psionic rules.
> 
> As for wizards, I see your point. I hope that my character Ashnar can research (and thus propose) a few new spells, though.



Really? The best thing to say for the new psionics ruleset is that they knew they weren't going to get any support, so they made the book extremely self-sufficient, so playing a core-only psion would work great. But I guess psions would have trouble finding a game because so many people refuse to allow them? Anyway, now that I heard that, I'm going to make a Telepath Living ENWorld character!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, anything, except new core classes. That's one bit that was shot down.



Oh, I didn't know that.  Is that to prevent supersaturation of classes?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Really? The best thing to say for the new psionics ruleset is that they knew they weren't going to get any support, so they made the book extremely self-sufficient, so playing a core-only psion would work great. But I guess psions would have trouble finding a game because so many people refuse to allow them? Anyway, now that I heard that, I'm going to make a Telepath Living ENWorld character!



A lot of LEW GMs, I think, allow them.  From what I've seen, the minority don't.

And it's cool that psionics are allowed because that opens up a lot of feats, PrCs, and useful skills too.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, anything, except new core classes. That's one bit that was shot down.



 Heh, if I have an online list of all the new spells, can I propose them all?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That'd certainly put an end to the game! Especially since a party of 1st level characters (no matter how many) can't take on an actual dragon unless it was tiny...



Hehehe...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Heh, a Hivemind thread has started to contain useful information (at least useful for me).  Is the world going to end?


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, if I have an online list of all the new spells, can I propose them all?



What kind of spells? from official products, homebrewed, or from OGC sources?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What kind of spells? from official products, homebrewed, or from OGC sources?



 All the official WotC spells.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, if I have an online list of all the new spells, can I propose them all?



Yes, but I recommend only proposing a few at a time.  There more there are, the more reading there is, and the less likely it'll be accepted.

At least, that's the impression I get.  I tried proposing a bunch of feats before (fairly big list, they're from one of the EN World articles to help out Bards), and it was too much at one time I think.  Change in LEW is run at the same pace PbP games play at -- pretty slow.  And no one's above 4th level, so it's pretty low-powered too.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Hehehe...



Evil laughter is never a good sign...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, a Hivemind thread has started to contain useful information (at least useful for me).  Is the world going to end?



We're full of useful information at the Hivemind!  Just no one cares...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, but I recommend only proposing a few at a time.  There more there are, the more reading there is, and the less likely it'll be accepted.
> 
> At least, that's the impression I get.  I tried proposing a bunch of feats before (fairly big list, they're from one of the EN World articles to help out Bards), and it was too much at one time I think.  Change in LEW is run at the same pace PbP games play at -- pretty slow.  And no one's above 4th level, so it's pretty low-powered too.



 Well, I'd need to get the Lesser Orb spells accepted before I could make even a level 1 wizard, so I can bar myself from Evocation without making the entire party upset.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I didn't know that.  Is that to prevent supersaturation of classes?



That was kind of born out of the discussion surrounding Complete Warrior. I guess that was also the time it was fully decided to go SRD plus proposed material. I _think_ all judges at that time voted "no new core classes."

Of course, with time, things might change. Deity proposals originally where limited to one per person, and the higher up that person in the hierarchy, the more powerful that deity could have been. Morrus had the right to propose an overdeiry, if I recall correctly.  (obviously, he never did...)


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I'd need to get the Lesser Orb spells accepted before I could make even a level 1 wizard, so I can bar myself from Evocation without making the entire party upset.



I thought Evocation isn't good until 3rd level spells.  No one on LEW has 3rd level spells yet.

I'm not good with arcane casters, though.  Anyway, I'm not sure if official stuff is allowed -- I keep getting mixed reactions from it.  Better to homebrew stuff/find OGC material.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Of course, with time, things might change. Deity proposals originally where limited to one per person, and the higher up that person in the hierarchy, the more powerful that deity could have been. Morrus had the right to propose an overdeiry, if I recall correctly.  (obviously, he never did...)



I guess some people don't stick by that too much?  Rae proposed two at the same time, before, and they were pretty powerful deities IIRC.


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> All the official WotC spells.




Using official stuff is troublesome, I'm sad to say. The main reason we use the SRD plus proposed material is to keep LEW as accessible as poossible. Proposing a spell means putting it into the forums, for everyone to see. Proposing all official WotC spells would mean putting them into the forum as well - which WotC would not like to see.

If you want to propose official material, it would be best to tweak it in several ways. My own Dervish of Sairundan is an attempt of that - a dervish changed to fit into the world, and to be different from the CW dervish in several ways.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought Evocation isn't good until 3rd level spells.  No one on LEW has 3rd level spells yet.
> 
> I'm not good with arcane casters, though.  Anyway, I'm not sure if official stuff is allowed -- I keep getting mixed reactions from it.  Better to homebrew stuff/find OGC material.



 Well, I can homebrew as I please, but if I do that, then I have to worry about more questioning of the balance (I mean, what DM just lets players make up new rules for their own character without very carefully trying to see if the player is trying to create a giant exploit?) as well as the fact that a homebrewed spell would probably have to be researched (and then only I would have it or something like that), whereas I would rather just take an official spell and let it be a spell that anyone can learn.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guess some people don't stick by that too much? Rae proposed two at the same time, before, and they were pretty powerful deities IIRC.




As I said, that was once. That policy is no longer in place. Think of it as an example of how things might change over time. After all, that is what I intended it to be.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I can homebrew as I please, but if I do that, then I have to worry about more questioning of the balance



That's the point of the proposal thread.  Proposals are rarely accepted without tweaks.  I'm not sure if it's _ever_ happened.  Come up with a neat spell that you think is somewhat balanced, propose it, it'll be balanced for LEW (assuming people like the spell or don't see it as pointless), and presto.  And I don't think it has to be researched.  At least, not necessarily.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> As I said, that was once. That policy is no longer in place. Think of it as an example of how things might change over time. After all, that is what I intended it to be.



Gotcha.  I really like the proposal system, myself.  Anything is up for scrutiny.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's the point of the proposal thread.  Proposals are rarely accepted without tweaks.  I'm not sure if it's _ever_ happened.  Come up with a neat spell that you think is somewhat balanced, propose it, it'll be balanced for LEW (assuming people like the spell or don't see it as pointless), and presto.  And I don't think it has to be researched.  At least, not necessarily.



 I took a look at the approved content, and it seems that there has only ever been one spell approved, and it was a domain-only spell


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I took a look at the approved content, and it seems that there has only ever been one spell approved, and it was a domain-only spell



Have you looked at how many have been proposed?

And it's actually three LEW spells.  The list of Approved Content isn't complete -- I offered to compile it all into an easier-to-find manner, but they said they didn't need it.

Edit: They're all in the Heap, but I wanted to make a Spells list.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Have you looked at how many have been proposed?
> 
> And it's actually three LEW spells. The list of Approved Content isn't complete -- I offered to compile it all into an easier-to-find manner, but they said they didn't need it.
> 
> Edit: They're all in the Heap, but I wanted to make a Spells list.



Hmm...in any case, the proposal process seems like a pain and would be too slow, so it looks like the best thing to do is make a psion and propose for wizards while I'm doing so, allowing me to eventually play a wizard maybe in a year or so assuming my content eventually gets accepted. Now here's a weird question: I've memorised the XPH, so I'd like to be able to just make the character from the top of my head. Is there anything missing in the Psionic SRD that is going to cause this to become invalid?

Edit: oops, must have missed the other two when I scrolled through.


----------



## Jdvn1

One of the spells is even a Sor/Wiz spell too.

Armor of Darkness[sblock]Armor Of Darkness
Abjuration [Darkness]
Level: Darkness 4
Components: V, S , D F
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: Creature touched
Duration: 10 minutes/level
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)
The spell envelops the warded creature in a shroud of shadows. The shroud can, if the caster desires, conceal the wearer’s features. In any case, it grants the recipient a +3 deflection bonus to Armor Class plus an additional +1 for every four caster levels (maximum bonus +8). The subject can see through the armor as if it did not exist and is also afforded darkvision with a range of 60 feet. Finally, the subject gains a +2 bonus on saving throws against any holy, good, or light spells or effects. Undead creatures that are subjects of armor of darkness also gain +4 turn resistance.[/sblock]
Blacklight:
[sblock]Blacklight
Evocation [Darkness]
Level: Darkness 3, Sor/Wiz 3
Components: V, S , M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Area: A 20-ft.-radius emanation centered on a creature, object, or point in space
Duration: 1 round/level (D)
Saving Throw: Will negates or none (object)
Spell Resistance: Yes or no (object)
The caster creates an area of total darkness. The darkness is impenetrable to normal vision and darkvision, but the caster can see normally within the blacklit area. Creatures outside the spell’s area, even the caster, cannot see through it.
The spell can be cast on a point in space, but the effect is stationary cast on a mobile object. A character can cast the spell on a creature, and the effect then radiates from the creature and moves as it moves. Unattended objects and points in space do not get saving throws or benefit from spell resistance.
Blacklight counters or dispels any light spell of equal or lower level. The 3rd-level cleric spell daylight counters or dispels blacklight.[/sblock]
Blood Tell:
[sblock]Blood Tell
Necromancy [Language-Dependent]
Level: Blood 6
Components: V, S, DF
Casting Time: 10 minutes
Range: 10 ft.
Target: The blood of one creature
Duration: 1 min./level
Saving Throw: Will negates; see text
Spell Resistance: No
You grant the ability of speech to a puddle of blood from a single creature, allowing it to answer several questions that you put to it. You may ask one question per two caster levels. Unasked questions are wasted if the duration expires. The blood’s knowledge is limited to what the creature knew up to the moment of bloodshed, including the languages it spoke (if any). Answers are usually brief, cryptic, or repetitive. If the creature’s alignment was different from yours, the blood gets a Will save to resist the spell.

If the blood has been subject to Blood Tell spell within the past week, the new spell fails. You can cast this spell on blood that has been spilled for any amount of time, though there must be enough to create a puddle. Long-dried blood or small puddles may give partial answers or partially correct answers.

This spell does not let you actually speak to the creature. It instead draws on the imprinted knowledge stored in the blood. The wakened blood retains the imprint of the soul that once inhabited it, and thus it can speak with all the knowledge that the creature had when the blood was shed. Blood cannot learn new information.

Divine Focus: The cleric's divine focus must touch the blood to be questioned.[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...in any case, the proposal process seems like a pain and would be too slow, so it looks like the best thing to do is make a psion and propose for wizards while I'm doing so, allowing me to eventually play a wizard maybe in a year or so assuming my content eventually gets accepted. Now here's a weird question: I've memorised the XPH, so I'd like to be able to just make the character from the top of my head. Is there anything missing in the Psionic SRD that is going to cause this to become invalid?
> 
> Edit: oops, must have missed the other two when I scrolled through.



Proposals don't take _that_ long.  I'd say a couple weeks, a month max.

Max gold, 30 point-buy.  ... I think that's all you might need to know.


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, and your first set of clothes is free and weighs nothing.  That's in the PHB, but not in the SRD.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Proposals don't take _that_ long.  I'd say a couple weeks, a month max.
> 
> Max gold, 30 point-buy.  ... I think that's all you might need to know.



 Oh I know the character creation rules.  I'm just wondering if the SRD is different from the XPH.  And if each proposal takes a couple of weeks to a month, then it will take even longer to propose all the stuff I'd want as a wizard


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We're full of useful information at the Hivemind!  Just no one cares...



 A truer statement has never been made.  Not to mention we're just too damn cool for most people to handle.


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I took a look at the approved content, and it seems that there has only ever been one spell approved, and it was a domain-only spell




There haven't been many spell proposals as far as I recall. I think I'll give it a try with a few homebrewed spells over the weekend. Of course, most of these particular spells would be for ashnar to research by my own choice.



> I've memorised the XPH, so I'd like to be able to just make the character from the top of my head. Is there anything missing in the Psionic SRD that is going to cause this to become invalid?



As far as I remember, the stuff missing from the Psionic rules is mostly related to WotC PI - mind flayers, giths, thri-kreen, god names... One optional feat is also not in the SRD (the stronger Wild Talent, not sure what it's called at the moment).


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, okay.  No, should all be the same.

And remember you can have three characters at the same time.  And Knight gives good advice for proposals -- official stuff isn't a good idea.  And you probably only need to worry about lower level stuff.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> A truer statement has never been made.  Not to mention we're just too damn cool for most people to handle.



Hivemind (adj): Ridiculously cool.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hivemind (adj): Ridiculously cool.



 Exactly!  Of course, I am using the Hivemind definition of "cool", which means "postwhore".


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, okay.  No, should all be the same.
> 
> And remember you can have three characters at the same time.  And Knight gives good advice for proposals -- official stuff isn't a good idea.  And you probably only need to worry about lower level stuff.



 Would there be a problem with a character who is built for roleplaying but can't fight well.  I guess the question boils down to a parallel question about the style of games.  I'm sure the answer will be that it varies though, which isn't particularly helpful since it would mean that a character built for one style would have trouble finding a game...maybe I should make a combat-Shaper and roleplaying-Telepath?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Did anyone else notice a big bump in enworld?





There was a bump?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... And this time it wasn't Crothian's fault...!




Oh, suuuure.... blame everything on Crothian.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I plead the fifth.
> 
> Maybe the boards are suffering from Crothian withdrawl.




Someone give it a Crothian shot STAT!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've always said he's the ooze holding us together...always as in that one time





He's Enworld's "duct tape"....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But Crothian once said that he was rubber and I was glue...now I'm just confused!





And you believed him?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Exactly!  Of course, I am using the Hivemind definition of "cool", which means "postwhore".




Actually it's Crothian=Postwhore.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Exactly!  Of course, I am using the Hivemind definition of "cool", which means "postwhore".



Details, details.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Would there be a problem with a character who is built for roleplaying but can't fight well.  I guess the question boils down to a parallel question about the style of games.  I'm sure the answer will be that it varies though, which isn't particularly helpful since it would mean that a character built for one style would have trouble finding a game...maybe I should make a combat-Shaper and roleplaying-Telepath?



I recommend being useful in either situation.  You don't have to be great at both, but useful in both.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Oh, suuuure.... blame everything on Crothian.....



Well, everything in EN World is Crothian's fault, since he sustains the place.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I recommend being useful in either situation.  You don't have to be great at both, but useful in both.



 Well, for instance.  Telepaths are quite fun for roleplaying situations, but they simply don't fight well until you get to level 7 (which, of course, it won't).


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, for instance.  Telepaths are quite fun for roleplaying situations, but they simply don't fight well until you get to level 7 (which, of course, it won't).



Well, I undestand.  But if there's a useful power that you can take -- Necromancers can take _Sleep_ after all -- then you'll be useful, at least.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I undestand.  But if there's a useful power that you can take -- Necromancers can take _Sleep_ after all -- then you'll be useful, at least.



 That's the great thing about wizards, though.  They have a big 'ol spellbook full of spells.  A 1st-level Telepath who doesn't want to die is either going to have a Telepathy power or an attack spell, but not both (All the Telepaths I've built have been unable to take anything offensive until level 3 [unless you count Charm])


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's the great thing about wizards, though.  They have a big 'ol spellbook full of spells.  A 1st-level Telepath who doesn't want to die is either going to have a Telepathy power or an attack spell, but not both (All the Telepaths I've built have been unable to take anything offensive until level 3 [unless you count Charm])



So use Charm!  But _something_ useful.  Otherwise, get a decent Dex (semi-decent at least?) and get a bow.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So use Charm!  But _something_ useful.  Otherwise, get a decent Dex (semi-decent at least?) and get a bow.



 Well Charm has problems in fights, and...if my psion is forced to fight a xbow whenever combat breaks out, I'd be willing to classify the character as "built for roleplaying but can't fight well."

If you think fulfills "useful in either situation" then awesome!  It means I'm better off than I thought


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well Charm has problems in fights, and...if my psion is forced to fight a xbow whenever combat breaks out, I'd be willing to classify the character as "built for roleplaying but can't fight well."
> 
> If you think fulfills "useful in either situation" then awesome!  It means I'm better off than I thought



Don't get hit, shoot bolts, deal at least a little damage, and you're useful.  At first level, a stray crossbow bolt can make all the difference.

From my (very) limited experience in LEW games, the non-combat stuff is really fun too.  And I haven't seen a game with _just_ combat (otherwise it'd take too long because combats kind of drag).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Don't get hit, shoot bolts, deal at least a little damage, and you're useful.  At first level, a stray crossbow bolt can make all the difference.
> 
> From my (very) limited experience in LEW games, the non-combat stuff is really fun too.  And I haven't seen a game with _just_ combat (otherwise it'd take too long because combats kind of drag).



 Yay!  I guess its different than in my games.  In my games, that would be considered effectively useless   So far, the psion I'm making has a total of -2 to hit with the light xbow because I put a bunch of points into Dex (stupid armour check penalties )


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yay!  I guess its different than in my games.  In my games, that would be considered effectively useless   So far, the psion I'm making has a total of -2 to hit with the light xbow because I put a bunch of points into Dex (stupid armour check penalties )



Also, the Discussion forum on LEW might be useful for ideas.  You can ask what people think of stuff.

Y'know, for more opinions.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Also, the Discussion forum on LEW might be useful for ideas.  You can ask what people think of stuff.
> 
> Y'know, for more opinions.



 Ah, I see.  You want me to stop bothering you   Sorry about that .  I knew you were here and answering which is more than I would guess for a random discussion thread in LEW.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, I see.  You want me to stop bothering you   Sorry about that .  I knew you were here and answering which is more than I would guess for a random discussion thread in LEW.



Heh.  Nonono.    I'm fine with answering questions, but I just worry that I can't answer as completely as I'd like.  Also, I'm relatively new to LEW.  Feel free to keep asking, I just figured you might be better answers in the Discussion thread on LEW.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heh.  Nonono.    I'm fine with answering questions, but I just worry that I can't answer as completely as I'd like.  Also, I'm relatively new to LEW.  Feel free to keep asking, I just figured you might be better answers in the Discussion thread on LEW.



 Well I made two interesting psionic characters.  So now once I think of some good histories, I'll submit them.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well I made two interesting psionic characters.  So now once I think of some good histories, I'll submit them.  Thanks for your help!



Sure thing!

Oh, and make sure you have a waterskin.  The first character I made I submitted for approval and the approval judge recommended I get a waterskin.  I guess they come in handy or something, but that's what I always think of when I make a new character now.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sure thing!
> 
> Oh, and make sure you have a waterskin.  The first character I made I submitted for approval and the approval judge recommended I get a waterskin.  I guess they come in handy or something, but that's what I always think of when I make a new character now.



 I do have a waterskin.  Of course, I can barely stay in medium encumbrance because of my accursed waterskin and such, helping me with my -2 to -3 to hit with weapons, and getting that low of a number to hit is no mean feat.


----------



## Jdvn1

What, are you a Dwarf?  Maybe you have too many items?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What, are you a Dwarf?  Maybe you have too many items?



 One is Human.  The other is Elan.  Studded Leather + Heavy Wooden Shield + Light XBow + 20 bolts + Backpack, Waterskin, etc = 51 lbs = almost heavily encumbered


----------



## Jdvn1

Yikes.  If you have money, buy a donkey or something to carry some of your stuff.


----------



## Jdvn1

A donkey is a popular solution.  Also, you don't need everything you might think you do.  When people hire you, they sometimes give you their own tools of the trade to use.  Sometimes.  I'd keep only the bare essentials.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> A donkey is a popular solution.  Also, you don't need everything you might think you do.  When people hire you, they sometimes give you their own tools of the trade to use.  Sometimes.  I'd keep only the bare essentials.



 Hmmm....armour alone keeps me medium encumbered (30 lbs).  And I can't put that on a donkey or I won't have it on.


----------



## Jdvn1

Studded leather is 20 lbs.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Studded leather is 20 lbs.



 I counted in the shield with that.  I suppose what I can do is switch out some powers for Force Screen and keep everything on the donkey except the armour and shield, then drop the shield while casting Force Screen, putting carry load to 20 lbs and encumbrance to light


----------



## Jdvn1

Seeing as how Force Screen give syou a +4 shield bonus instead of a +2 shield bonus, that sounds like a good idea.  

I'm a fan of not dropping your speed and avoiding ACP's, so.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Seeing as how Force Screen give syou a +4 shield bonus instead of a +2 shield bonus, that sounds like a good idea.
> 
> I'm a fan of not dropping your speed and avoiding ACP's, so.



Well the flip-side is it means I can't have an offensive power and it does last for only 1 round and take up 1/3 of all my daily PsP though...not much better than taking full defense


----------



## Jdvn1

What offensive power were you going to take?  ... What are you powers?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What offensive power were you going to take?  ... What are you powers?



 Shaper now has: Astral Construct, Vigor, Force Screen

Telepath now has: Psionic Charm, Vigor, Force Screen

So the Shaper can use Vigor to put my HP up to 16, then either Force Screen or summon an Astral Construct.  The Telepath can Charm three people, or if forced into combat can Vigor for 10 HP, but up a Force Screen, drop her shield, and attack with a Light Crossbow at a net -1.


----------



## Jdvn1

What did Force Screen replace, though?  Those look good.  Are the two Psions otherwise fairly alike?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What did Force Screen replace, though?  Those look good.  Are the two Psions otherwise fairly alike?



 Force Screen replaced Attraction for the Telepath and Mind Thrust for the Shaper.  They are otherwise very different very different: Lasair is Str8 Dex10 Con14 Int16 Wis14 Cha14, whereas Zaeryl has Str10 Dex12 Con14 Int17 Wis13 Cha6.


----------



## Jdvn1

Wow, you bought a 17.  Pricey.  I think Astral Construct and Psionic Charm are offensive enough, for first level at least.  Which dude do you like better?  My next LEW will feature Anton, a Ranger with a big hat and an awkward accent.  Inspired, partly, from Zorro.  Or, more specifically, Zarro, a character of a friend of mine who based the character on Zorro.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, you bought a 17.  Pricey.  I think Astral Construct and Psionic Charm are offensive enough, for first level at least.  Which dude do you like better?  My next LEW will feature Anton, a Ranger with a big hat and an awkward accent.  Inspired, partly, from Zorro.  Or, more specifically, Zarro, a character of a friend of mine who based the character on Zorro.



 That should be a fun concept!  Personally I like the Telepath more, but Psionic Charm isn't really offensive.  In a combat situation, the DC drops by 5, leaving it at 9   And it doesn't stop them from attacking.  Its fun for roleplaying though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ah, hm.  Extra Power is a nice feat, I'm guessing.  I'm only familiar with 3.0 Psions; I haven't had a chance to play Psions in 3.5 yet.  I'm guessing Attraction isn't more useful?  What races are your dudes?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, hm.  Extra Power is a nice feat, I'm guessing.  I'm only familiar with 3.0 Psions; I haven't had a chance to play Psions in 3.5 yet.  I'm guessing Attraction isn't more useful?  What races are your dudes?



 You're right.  Attraction is completely useless in combat (it even states that they won't break off combat to pursue the Attraction) but it can give me a +4 to all Charisma-based checks against them (and Lasair already has +9 to Diplomacy, so with Attraction and the synergy coming her way next level, she will have +19 to Diplomacy at level 2).  Lasair is a human and Zaeryl is an Elan (which means he can pay PsP as an Immediate action to instantly negate 2 damage, hopefully saving his pathetic life  )


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're right.  Attraction is completely useless in combat (it even states that they won't break off combat to pursue the Attraction) but it can give me a +4 to all Charisma-based checks against them (and Lasair already has +9 to Diplomacy, so with Attraction and the synergy coming her way next level, she will have +19 to Diplomacy at level 2).  Lasair is a human and Zaeryl is an Elan (which means he can pay PsP as an Immediate action to instantly negate 2 damage, hopefully saving his pathetic life  )



Very nice.  I guess you can't wait to level a couple times...  Zaeryl probably has a better chance of living, anyway, because of Astral Construct.  Lasair is probably better at getting out of bad social situations too ("Oh, you don't want to arrest _me_...")


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Very nice.  I guess you can't wait to level a couple times...  Zaeryl probably has a better chance of living, anyway, because of Astral Construct.  Lasair is probably better at getting out of bad social situations too ("Oh, you don't want to arrest _me_...")



 Exactly!  Whereas gruff guards who weren't going to arrest Zaeryl who walked past him on the street (Unfriendly) are 30% likely to decide to attack and decide to arrest him just because he seems...wrong


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Exactly!  Whereas gruff guards who weren't going to arrest Zaeryl who walked past him on the street (Unfriendly) are 30% likely to decide to attack and decide to arrest him just because he seems...wrong



You have to find an appropriate game, though.  The LEW game I just started is "go to dungeon, fight things."  The first LEW I was in (that died) was "go to city, scope out a place, do social stuff, run away."


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You have to find an appropriate game, though.  The LEW game I just started is "go to dungeon, fight things."  The first LEW I was in (that died) was "go to city, scope out a place, do social stuff, run away."



 Yup, I figured the types of game ran gamut, that's why I made the two characters, so now I have one character that can play in each style of game, even though they seem superficially similar (because they share two powers in common).


----------



## Jdvn1

Elan is +0 LA, right?  And you know you have to post your characters and email the dudes, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Elan is +0 LA, right?  And you know you have to post your characters and email the dudes, right?



 Yup, Elan is +0 LA.  And I know I have to do that, but I need to make compelling histories for them first, which I have yet to do but I'm currently working on it (I got drained out making a 5-page history for my most recent character, a level 2 Enchanter in another game where I can use my extra supplements with spells, yay!)


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, the approval is just for the stats.  My last character I was making kind of quick (there was a game starting up soon) and I didn't have a background or appearance for him until a week after I submitted him.

Not there's a rush _now_ but.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, the approval is just for the stats.  My last character I was making kind of quick (there was a game starting up soon) and I didn't have a background or appearance for him until a week after I submitted him.
> 
> Not there's a rush _now_ but.



 Oh, okay.  I thought that I was supposed to be completely done with the history and such before submitting.  One other thing: Elans were once human.  I know our characters can never meet, but would they care if my Telepath was related to the human that the Shaper once was?


----------



## Jdvn1

Some people don't put much effort into histories either.  I think they're there mostly for people to get an idea of who your character is and where he came from.  They don't actually affect anything, though, and GMs are specifically not allowed to use people's backgrounds without permission.

I'd... _guess_ the judges wouldn't care.  One reason they can't meet is to avoid sharing items (my dude has 3x normal gold!), and to avoid cheesy roleplaying.  Since it's in far past, they probably wouldn't care unless you wanted them to meet sometime in the future.  I'd ask on the Discussion thread or ask the character approval judges, who might tell you to bring it up in the Discussion thread.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Some people don't put much effort into histories either.  I think they're there mostly for people to get an idea of who your character is and where he came from.  They don't actually affect anything, though, and GMs are specifically not allowed to use people's backgrounds without permission.
> 
> I'd... _guess_ the judges wouldn't care.  One reason they can't meet is to avoid sharing items (my dude has 3x normal gold!), and to avoid cheesy roleplaying.  Since it's in far past, they probably wouldn't care unless you wanted them to meet sometime in the future.  I'd ask on the Discussion thread or ask the character approval judges, who might tell you to bring it up in the Discussion thread.



 Hmm...I think I'll make a history then and keep it secret, if they aren't allowed to use it anyways.


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...I think I'll make a history then and keep it secret, if they aren't allowed to use it anyways.




For an elan, I'd personally recommend adding a background. And while background is typically private, a GM may ask for permission to use it, or the player can call it public for the GMs to use (personally, I hope I can get a GM for an adventure involving Ashnar in nd below his home village's temple. He believes it is part of his... duty.).

I propably won't get to more than light posting today (had a longish game of Settler of Catan, and the longest road was snatched away from me in the last round ), so I'll propably get to your characters tomorrow.


----------



## Knight Otu

Interesting, it looks like Jdvn logged off when he was 1 post shy of 4000.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> For an elan, I'd personally recommend adding a background. And while background is typically private, a GM may ask for permission to use it, or the player can call it public for the GMs to use (personally, I hope I can get a GM for an adventure involving Ashnar in nd below his home village's temple. He believes it is part of his... duty.).
> 
> I propably won't get to more than light posting today (had a longish game of Settler of Catan, and the longest road was snatched away from me in the last round ), so I'll propably get to your characters tomorrow.



 Yeah, I think what I'll do is make a background and then not show it unless people ask permission to use it, so that way it will really be private and people don't have to worry about having out-of-character knowledge about my character.

Too bad on the Settlers of Catan game, its always brutal to take a dive right at the end (I'm reminded of an academic competition where my team lost in the final round because the other team buzzed in without hearing the question at the last second, assumed it was a multiple choice question, and said, "The second choice" and got it right...).  Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Interesting, it looks like Jdvn logged off when he was 1 post shy of 4000.



 I guess he just doesn't want to go that far today


----------



## Knight Otu

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> For an elan, I'd personally recommend adding a background.



Obviously, I'm already tired. I wanted to add that it did not have to be a large background, a smallish one is enough.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Obviously, I'm already tired. I wanted to add that it did not have to be a large background, a smallish one is enough.



 Hmmm...so 3-5 pages is too long?  That seems to be my average these days (I made a Living Dungeon Enchanter with that many pages of background who has some terrible secrets that he doesn't want to reveal, so I only told those to the DM to avoid the other players having to pretend they didn't know)


----------



## Knight Otu

Make the background as long asyou want to. I just said that it does not have to be that long if you don't manage to write that much yet. You can always expand later (within reason, of course).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Make the background as long asyou want to. I just said that it does not have to be that long if you don't manage to write that much yet. You can always expand later (within reason, of course).



 Cool!  And on a sidenote: I seem to have hijacked the combined brainpower of the Hivemind!  My Telepathy save DC must be pretty high


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Too bad on the Settlers of Catan game, its always brutal to take a dive right at the end (I'm reminded of an academic competition where my team lost in the final round because the other team buzzed in without hearing the question at the last second, assumed it was a multiple choice question, and said, "The second choice" and got it right...). Thanks for your advice!




Ouch. That's... very painful.

It was somewhat my own fault, my sister continued to say that my road is save with its 8 segments, and in the second to last round she realized she had the opportunity to create a 9 segment road. Just shortly before, I thought about building 3 additional segments, but decided to use the material differently.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Ouch. That's... very painful.
> 
> It was somewhat my own fault, my sister continued to say that my road is save with its 8 segments, and in the second to last round she realized she had the opportunity to create a 9 segment road. Just shortly before, I thought about building 3 additional segments, but decided to use the material differently.



 Ooo, it always hurts when hindsight lets you know that you could have saved yourself.  Curse you Epimetheus!


----------



## Rystil Arden

And of course, I didn't complain about losing that trophy, since I did win the regional finals match on the TV Gameshow that paid cash (albeit not much).  So I won like $3000, yay!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Interesting, it looks like Jdvn logged off when he was 1 post shy of 4000.



  I was going to make it to 4k, but I got tied up with other stuff and had to go for a bit.

So here's my 4000th post, just for you.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...I think I'll make a history then and keep it secret, if they aren't allowed to use it anyways.



I made histories and put them in sblocks.  They know they aren't allowed to use them, but I like having it there for the curious.  It's OOC information anyway.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I guess he just doesn't want to go that far today



Yeah, those 1000th post markers are tough.  You think they should be better than the rest, but then you realize no one cares...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...so 3-5 pages is too long?  That seems to be my average these days (I made a Living Dungeon Enchanter with that many pages of background who has some terrible secrets that he doesn't want to reveal, so I only told those to the DM to avoid the other players having to pretend they didn't know)



  I'd do something like this:

*Background*:[sblock][smallcaps]Early History[/smallcaps][sblock]Text[/sblock][smallcaps]Maturation[/smallcaps][sblock]Text[/sblock][smallcaps]Recent History[/smallcaps][sblock]Text][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cool!  And on a sidenote: I seem to have hijacked the combined brainpower of the Hivemind!  My Telepathy save DC must be pretty high



  We're "Friendly" by default.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And of course, I didn't complain about losing that trophy, since I did win the regional finals match on the TV Gameshow that paid cash (albeit not much).  So I won like $3000, yay!



Cool!  That's a lot of D&D books.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Cool!  That's a lot of D&D books.



 Sadly, no.  Instead, it became 1/15 of my yearly payment to MIT


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We're "Friendly" by default.



Nice, I can make you Helpful with just a simple Telempathic Projection!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'd do something like this:
> 
> *Background*:[sblock][smallcaps]Early History[/smallcaps][sblock]Text[/sblock][smallcaps]Maturation[/smallcaps][sblock]Text[/sblock][smallcaps]Recent History[/smallcaps][sblock]Text][/sblock][/sblock]



 Heh, that just makes the curious even more likely to want to read it


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sadly, no.  Instead, it became 1/15 of my yearly payment to MIT



Y'know, Will Smith was accepted to MIT and turned it down to go to college.  I thought that was cool.

Anyway, that's pricey.  That's why I go to an in-state public school.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nice, I can make you Helpful with just a simple Telempathic Projection!



I'm out of your range.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, that just makes the curious even more likely to want to read it



I think I may have put "PRIVATE" on there too, in mine.  I don't recall.  But it's clear that it's OOC information, so.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Y'know, Will Smith was accepted to MIT and turned it down to go to college.  I thought that was cool.
> 
> Anyway, that's pricey.  That's why I go to an in-state public school.



 Well the good thing about MIT is that the people here are mostly actually smart, and they aren't irresponsible jerks.  That's more than I can say for a lot of people I met at a certain 'H' initialled school nearby when I was deciding to which of the two (or Caltech) I should shell out my cash.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm out of your range.



 That's why I use my Allseeing Eye to target you instead!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well the good thing about MIT is that the people here are mostly actually smart, and they aren't irresponsible jerks.  That's more than I can say for a lot of people I met at a certain 'H' initialled school nearby when I was deciding to which of the two (or Caltech) I should shell out my cash.



Well, my high school was like that -- it was recently named one of the top 50 in the nation.  I think different schools have different personalities, though.  UT-Dallas is a state school with a lot of smart people that aren't irresponsible jerks.  Also a top-notch chess team.  Bigger schools have sections that have different personalities.  It's more varied, and that can be good too.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's why I use my Allseeing Eye to target you instead!



You can cast through your eye?  That's kind of weird.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You can cast through your eye?  That's kind of weird.



 Its like casting through a crystal ball or a psicrystal!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its like casting through a crystal ball or a psicrystal!



I thought that only worked with certain spells.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought that only worked with certain spells.



 That's why the Eye is better than a crystal ball


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's why the Eye is better than a crystal ball



And more expensive.  Where'd you get the money as a level 2 character?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And more expensive.  Where'd you get the money as a level 2 character?



 Its a unique power, not an item


----------



## Turjan

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, those 1000th post markers are tough.  You think they should be better than the rest, but then you realize no one cares...



I'm pretty sure that nobody cares. I suppose you have to have more than 28,000 .


----------



## Rystil Arden

Turjan said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that nobody cares. I suppose you have to have more than 28,000 .



 Sometimes they take notice if you have been posting particularly quickly.  I just had someone tell me he wouldn't have to worry about my posting speed in a PbP because he did the math on my Feb 21st join date...


----------



## Turjan

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sometimes they take notice if you have been posting particularly quickly.  I just had someone tell me he wouldn't have to worry about my posting speed in a PbP because he did the math on my Feb 21st join date...



That's, indeed, astonishing . What are you doing at MIT, if you don't mind that I ask?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Turjan said:
			
		

> That's, indeed, astonishing . What are you doing at MIT, if you don't mind that I ask?



 Electrical Engineering and Computer Science.  More particularly, for the moment in between posts I just completed the preliminaries to building my own (virtual) Beta assembly code processor.  When its done, it should be able to fully compute arithmetic operations using the ALU I made, as well as all the other fun stuff (loading values, jumping around through the stack, etc).  If I had my druthers (and I don't until I complete these prereqs) I would be doing some more work in AI, perhaps continuing my work over last summer as a faculty member at the University of Maryland, where I researched abductive inference models for diagnostic problem solving.

Got through all that?  OK, here's the summary: Nothing much.  Just posting on ENWorld, how 'bout you?


----------



## Turjan

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Got through all that?  OK, here's the summary: Nothing much.  Just posting on ENWorld, how 'bout you?



Sounds interesting, and better, you sound interested . I haven't heard yet that faculty members spend money to go to MIT, but I'm not really familiar with the American system.

Me? Just doing some photosynthesis stuff at ASU .


----------



## Rystil Arden

Turjan said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting, and better, you sound interested . I haven't heard yet that faculty members spend money to go to MIT, but I'm not really familiar with the American system.
> 
> Me? Just doing some photosynthesis stuff at ASU .



 I'm a student here full-time, so I was only a temporary faculty member there during the summer semester at UMCP (when classes were already over at MIT).  It was still fun though because I have friends who are undergrads at that school.  So I got to say, "Hey Bob, I'm a faculty member now at your school."


----------



## Turjan

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm a student here full-time, so I was only a temporary faculty member there during the summer semester at UMCP (when classes were already over at MIT).  It was still fun though because I have friends who are undergrads at that school.  So I got to say, "Hey Bob, I'm a faculty member now at your school."



Sounds cool ! How does this work, though? How do you become a temporary faculty member at a university? I really don't have any idea how this works, as I'm from Europe .


----------



## Rystil Arden

Turjan said:
			
		

> Sounds cool ! How does this work, though? How do you become a temporary faculty member at a university? I really don't have any idea how this works, as I'm from Europe .



 Umm...lesse...First you have to understand that the state of Maryland is very poor right now, so poor that the new governor is trying to allow legalised gambling, although the legislature will never allow it...Anyway, I went there to do research in AI over the summer instead of at MIT, as my gaming group is all down there, so we only get in good games during the summer.  So, they figured out that they could pay me less if I was a faculty member, and they didn't have to pay me as a student researcher since I wasn't a student there.  So I became a faculty researcher.  Not something that happens every day, I guess, so its not some arcane American custom that they've been hiding from you


----------



## Turjan

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Umm...lesse...First you have to understand that the state of Maryland is very poor right now, so poor that the new governor is trying to allow legalised gambling, although the legislature will never allow it...Anyway, I went there to do research in AI over the summer instead of at MIT, as my gaming group is all down there, so we only get in good games during the summer.  So, they figured out that they could pay me less if I was a faculty member, and they didn't have to pay me as a student researcher since I wasn't a student there.  So I became a faculty researcher.  Not something that happens every day, I guess, so its not some arcane American custom that they've been hiding from you



Hehe, I can actually understand that . Here, the situation is somewhat similar. Because of some silly regulations, normal graduate students and especially members of the university's 'special program' got much more expensive than post docs. Let's see how many grad students they will have two years from now .


----------



## Rystil Arden

Turjan said:
			
		

> Hehe, I can actually understand that . Here, the situation is somewhat similar. Because of some silly regulations, normal graduate students and especially members of the university's 'special program' got much more expensive than post docs. Let's see how many grad students they will have two years from now .





			
				Your User Information said:
			
		

> Turjan
> Registered User
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: Mar 2002
> Location: Mesa, AZ
> Last Seen: Today (01:57 AM)
> Posts: 1,000




Congratulations!


----------



## Turjan

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Congratulations!



Oh, thanks . Took me a few years more than you .


----------



## Rystil Arden

Turjan said:
			
		

> Oh, thanks . Took me a few years more than you .



 Yeah, stupid youngsters like me, we're always getting in the way of the "real" ENWorlders .  I guess I'm just a Threadposting Prodigy?  If I had that feat, then according to that poll they always link to on the Wizards site, I'd have enough Int to get two bonus first level posts per day!


----------



## Turjan

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, stupid youngsters like me, we're always getting in the way of the "real" ENWorlders .



Well, 'real ENWorlders' are those that show presence. In this sense, you are more of a 'real ENWorlder' than I am .


----------



## Rystil Arden

Turjan said:
			
		

> Well, 'real ENWorlders' are those that show presence. In this sense, you are more of a 'real ENWorlder' than I am .



 I'm too young to be taken seriously here


----------



## Turjan

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm too young to be taken seriously here



Okay, maybe, we both don't belong to the 'in club' .


----------



## Rystil Arden

Turjan said:
			
		

> Okay, maybe, we both don't belong to the 'in club' .



 Don't worry, we're we're Hiveminders!  That's better than being in the 'in club'


----------



## Darkness

It's not about how big it is, it's about how you use it.

Post count, that is. I've seen people get well-known in less than 1,500 posts. 'course, many of them managed it by constantly doing dumb or offensive stuff*, but... 

(*Which I wouldn't recommend, as it's damn hard to live down later on, in addition to the obvious problems.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> It's not about how big it is, it's about how you use it.
> 
> Post count, that is. I've seen people get well-known in less than 1,500 posts. 'course, many of them managed it by constantly doing dumb or offensive stuff*, but...
> 
> (*Which I wouldn't recommend, as it's damn hard to live down later on, in addition to the obvious problems.)



 Heh.  Also, I imagine that its easier to get well known in 1500 posts if the posts are done over the course of a long time in highly visible threads than if they are done near each other in the rules forum, house rules, off topic, and general randomly sprinkled whenever you have opinions.


----------



## Knight Otu

Darkness said:
			
		

> Post count, that is. I've seen people get well-known in less than 1,500 posts. 'course, many of them managed it by constantly doing dumb or offensive stuff*, but...






			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh. Also, I imagine that its easier to get well known in 1500 posts if the posts are done over the course of a long time in highly visible threads than if they are done near each other in the rules forum, house rules, off topic, and general randomly sprinkled whenever you have opinions.




Yeah, post count isn't the best gauge for how well-known someone is. I suspect many more people have heard of Sepulchrave (II), with his story hour, than me, for example.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Yeah, post count isn't the best gauge for how well-known someone is. I suspect many more people have heard of Sepulchrave (II), with his story hour, than me, for example.



 I've heard of you and not Sepluchrave   Then again, it could just be because you're the one reviewing my LEW character and I haven't had the time to read Story Hours so far.


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh.  Also, I imagine that its easier to get well known in 1500 posts if the posts are done over the course of a long time in highly visible threads than if they are done near each other in the rules forum, house rules, off topic, and general randomly sprinkled whenever you have opinions.



Yeah. When Krishnath started posting in Nothingland, I didn't know much about him - just that he existed, basically. He had a few thousand posts in EN World, but almost all were in the Creature Catalog forum.


			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Yeah, post count isn't the best gauge for how well-known someone is. I suspect many more people have heard of Sepulchrave (II), with his story hour, than me, for example.



 Yeah, that's possible. Of course, I know the name Sepulchrave and associate it with his SH (and little else) but I don't often read SHs, so I know you better than him.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah. When Krishnath started posting in Nothingland, I didn't know much about him - just that he existed, basically. He had a few thousand posts in EN World, but almost all were in the Creature Catalog forum.
> Yeah, that's possible. Of course, I know the name Sepulchrave and associate it with his SH (and little else) but I don't often read SHs, so I know you better than him.



 Heh, I wonder how well-known I am?  Probably not very except to the people who disagree with me on Rules and House Rules, to which I'm probably "That moron with the eye symbol."


----------



## Knight Otu

I'd say the best way to gauge that would be how many people have you on their buddy or ignore list. 

*he says, knowing what _this_ will result in, but hoping it does not*


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I'd say the best way to gauge that would be how many people have you on their buddy or ignore list.
> 
> *he says, knowing what _this_ will result in, but hoping it does not*



 OK, I'll admit it, I'm an ENWorld newb.  How does one do that?


----------



## Knight Otu

What? Checking that number? That can't be done as far as I know.

Adding someone to that list? When you click on the posters' name on the post, you should get a menu that includes "Add XYZ to you Buddy/ignore list." You can also get that while in your User CP.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What? Checking that number? That can't be done as far as I know.
> 
> Adding someone to that list? When you click on the posters' name on the post, you should get a menu that includes "Add XYZ to you Buddy/ignore list." You can also get that while in your User CP.



 Oh, I know how to add someone.  I just didn't see an option to check on who has done it for me.  You trickster, you!  If it can't be done, why'd you tell me to do it


----------



## Knight Otu

Do those spammers even try? Opening my email account, I see some "microsoft" lotto thing... from a german e-mail address. 

Well, I can't decide if that's worse than those Re:[345] things I've been getting.

I'm just glad that I don't get more than 1 or two spams per day.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Do those spammers even try? Opening my email account, I see some "microsoft" lotto thing... from a german e-mail address.
> 
> Well, I can't decide if that's worse than those Re:[345] things I've been getting.
> 
> I'm just glad that I don't get more than 1 or two spams per day.



 You're lucky, I get large numbers of them every day.  Stupid MIT e-mail address


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I know how to add someone. I just didn't see an option to check on who has done it for me. You trickster, you! If it can't be done, why'd you tell me to do it




That was meant as a general idea, not an instruction. Of course, if you're so eager to follow my instructions...


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're lucky, I get large numbers of them every day.  Stupid MIT e-mail address




Yeah, I know I'm lucky. Especially considered that my e-mail is found a few times here on the boards. I've heard a few stories...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That was meant as a general idea, not an instruction. Of course, if you're so eager to follow my instructions...



 Heh, it doesn't look like I can even view those lists if I click on profiles one by one.  So really, its a very poor way to determine anything


----------



## Darkness

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I'd say the best way to gauge that would be how many people have you on their buddy or ignore list.



 Right, broken record-level setting (or _edition_) evangelists, for example, tend to get on _a lot_ of Ignore Lists.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know I'm lucky. Especially considered that my e-mail is found a few times here on the boards. I've heard a few stories...



 You must have a good spam filter


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Right, broken record-level setting (or _edition_) evangelists, for example, tend to get on _a lot_ of Ignore Lists.



I take it that the special italics was reserved for _diaglo_?


----------



## Darkness

Yeah, he's kind of special,  given that vocal zealots of any edition besides 3.5 are pretty rare around here. Also, I think it's mostly humor in his case, not zealotry, which is a good thing AFAIC.


----------



## Knight Otu

Darkness said:
			
		

> Right, broken record-level setting (or _edition_) evangelists, for example, tend to get on _a lot_ of Ignore Lists.




Or "revision crusaders," I'd guess...


----------



## Darkness

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Or "revision crusaders," I'd guess...



 Good point. Great fervor for something like that and a taste for arguments can be a bad mixture, too.


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I take it that the special italics was reserved for _diaglo_?




Diaglo gets good points across on good days. That's one of my main criteria regarding the ignore list. That leads to the low number of three people on my list. That's a 50% increase since I last talked about it, though!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Or "revision crusaders," I'd guess...



 Urgh, I hate those revision crusaders who keep wanting to bring on 4E as soon as possible (and usually they just want to uninspiredly transform D&D 4E into some other system that already exists in an attempt to force the mainstream to play it instead of just continuing to play the existant version).  Really get my blood boiling.  We don't need to give WotC any more ideas about a 4E than they already have...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Diaglo gets good points across on good days. That's one of my main criteria regarding the ignore list. That leads to the low number of three people on my list. That's a 50% increase since I last talked about it, though!



 I have 0 people on my ignore list.  Even if the posts are annoying, I would rather have the knowledge of what they are posting rather than be blind to it.  I guess that's why I have this All-Seeing Eye...


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Urgh, I hate those revision crusaders who keep wanting to bring on 4E as soon as possible...




Well, my post was geared more towards "3.0/3.5 sucks!!" people, but those 4th edition threads are so annoying I don't even read them anymore.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, my post was geared more towards "3.0/3.5 sucks!!" people, but those 4th edition threads are so annoying I don't even read them anymore.



 Yup, I tried reasoning with the first few of them, but to no avail


----------



## Turjan

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, my post was geared more towards "3.0/3.5 sucks!!" people, but those 4th edition threads are so annoying I don't even read them anymore.



That's a much better solution than ignore lists. I never use the latter. I don't really see any sense in them.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Turjan said:
			
		

> Okay, maybe, we both don't belong to the 'in club' .




There's an "in club"?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Darkness said:
			
		

> It's not about how big it is, it's about how you use it.
> 
> Post count, that is. I've seen people get well-known in less than 1,500 posts. 'course, many of them managed it by constantly doing dumb or offensive stuff*, but...
> 
> (*Which I wouldn't recommend, as it's damn hard to live down later on, in addition to the obvious problems.)





Use the Shwartz, Darkness!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah. When Krishnath started posting in Nothingland, I didn't know much about him - just that he existed, basically. He had a few thousand posts in EN World, but almost all were in the Creature Catalog forum.
> Yeah, that's possible. Of course, I know the name Sepulchrave and associate it with his SH (and little else) but I don't often read SHs, so I know you better than him.





Neither area that I frequent..... So I don't know them either...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, I wonder how well-known I am?  Probably not very except to the people who disagree with me on Rules and House Rules, to which I'm probably "That moron with the eye symbol."





Yup. You're that "moron with the eye symbol"....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I'd say the best way to gauge that would be how many people have you on their buddy or ignore list.
> 
> *he says, knowing what _this_ will result in, but hoping it does not*





 

And how would you know if you're on somebody's ignore list?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're lucky, I get large numbers of them every day.  Stupid MIT e-mail address





Try getting a hotmail account..... then you get them by the ::-load!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That was meant as a general idea, not an instruction. Of course, if you're so eager to follow my instructions...





He's an eager young padawan....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah, he's kind of special,  given that vocal zealots of any edition besides 3.5 are pretty rare around here. Also, I think it's mostly humor in his case, not zealotry, which is a good thing AFAIC.





Diaglo's a funny little man....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Try getting a hotmail account..... then you get them by the ::-load!



 My MIT account gets about 10x more than the hotmail account I made at home that my family later took over communally...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Diaglo gets good points across on good days. That's one of my main criteria regarding the ignore list. That leads to the low number of three people on my list. That's a 50% increase since I last talked about it, though!





I don't have anyone on my ignore list. There is such a thing as scrolling to the next post...


----------



## Knight Otu

I've been thinking about that ignore list thing, and I guess the best indicator is if a person does not seem to be answering your posts. Of course, that might be due to different reasons than the ignore list... So, there you go, Rystil.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Urgh, I hate those revision crusaders who keep wanting to bring on 4E as soon as possible (and usually they just want to uninspiredly transform D&D 4E into some other system that already exists in an attempt to force the mainstream to play it instead of just continuing to play the existant version).  Really get my blood boiling.  We don't need to give WotC any more ideas about a 4E than they already have...





As if we haven't spent enough money on 3.0/3.5 already.....  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, I tried reasoning with the first few of them, but to no avail




It's kinda hard trying to reason with those who are close-minded like that.... You'd do better reasoning your tax return with the IRS.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about that ignore list thing, and I guess the best indicator is if a person does not seem to be answering your posts. Of course, that might be due to different reasons than the ignore list... So, there you go, Rystil.



 I've been ignored by people for a while and then answered later, so I don't knoe of anyone who I think has me on their Ignore List.  And I guess there's absolutely no way to tell if someone puts you on their Buddy List, since there wouldn't be a telltale sign like no more responding.


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've been ignored by people for a while and then answered later, so I don't knoe of anyone who I think has me on their Ignore List. And I guess there's absolutely no way to tell if someone puts you on their Buddy List, since there wouldn't be a telltale sign like no more responding.





Well, there really is no sure way to tell in any way - and I think that's a good thing. My post was more of a joke (the kind I've expected when I brought up ignore list), an indirect answer to Darth K'Trava - that could come up if Darth K'Trava were on my ignore list.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, there really is no sure way to tell in any way - and I think that's a good thing. My post was more of a joke (the kind I've expected when I brought up ignore list), an indirect answer to Darth K'Trava - that could come up if Darth K'Trava were on my ignore list.



 Hmmm....guess I didn't get the joke initially.  Durned -10 to Sense Motive across the internet!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm....guess I didn't get the joke initially.  Durned -10 to Sense Motive across the internet!




The "All Seeing Eye" needs to put skill points into Sense Motive....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The "All Seeing Eye" needs to put skill points into Sense Motive....



 Its not really All-Seeing, it just wants you to think it is


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its not really All-Seeing, it just wants you to think it is



*Gasp!*

At least it is still a Lidless Eye... right?!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Gasp!*
> 
> At least it is still a Lidless Eye... right?!



 I guess so.  I'm not the one who made up the thing about the All-Seeing Eye.  It was a comment about my avatar from other Hiveminders .  Its just the closest picture here to my eidolon character's psionic sigil .


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its not really All-Seeing, it just wants you to think it is




Especially when it never blinks....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I guess so.  I'm not the one who made up the thing about the All-Seeing Eye.  It was a comment about my avatar from other Hiveminders .  Its just the closest picture here to my eidolon character's psionic sigil .





Maybe you should go onto the Art forum here and see if someone can make your sigil for ya.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe you should go onto the Art forum here and see if someone can make your sigil for ya.



 Aww...I don't want to trouble any of our fine artists with something so minor.  This eye is close enough


----------



## Darkness

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've been ignored by people for a while and then answered later, so I don't knoe of anyone who I think has me on their Ignore List.



 Also, sometimes they will reply anyway, especially if you've been quoted.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Also, sometimes they will reply anyway, especially if you've been quoted.



 Ah....sneaky!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah....sneaky!



Quite!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Wheeee, I made my first IC post in a PbP ever just now!  Good night Hivemind!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its a unique power, not an item



  That boosts your ECL then, doesn't it?


----------



## Jdvn1

Turjan said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that nobody cares. I suppose you have to have more than 28,000 .



So it's the extremes people notice.  As usual.  C'est la vie.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> ...those 4th edition threads are so annoying I don't even read them anymore.



Ditto!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I guess so.  I'm not the one who made up the thing about the All-Seeing Eye.  It was a comment about my avatar from other Hiveminders .  Its just the closest picture here to my eidolon character's psionic sigil .



Can't load your own pics?  That's how you get the cool avatars.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wheeee, I made my first IC post in a PbP ever just now!  Good night Hivemind!



A momentous occasion.  In LEW, I'm guessing?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> A momentous occasion.  In LEW, I'm guessing?



 Nope.  One of the LEW judges okayed my character, but the other one who shall remain nameless  requested some changes in format (wanted my DR 0/nonmagical weapons to become -/-...I do not like the latter format since it makes it look like I might qualify for a feat to raise my DR to 1/-...)


----------



## Knight Otu

I also gave you the option to write it as None.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I also gave you the option to write it as None.



Hahaha, I know  Just a little joke at the system's expense 

Edit: Oh, and I've fixed them now!


----------



## Knight Otu

Thanks. 

*grabs the silver coins*


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> *grabs the silver coins*



Oh, I see now! Those 5 sp were the judge bribe; how could I forget?  If I double the ante, could I slip Psionic Prodigy [Telepath] past you as a feat?


----------



## Knight Otu

That's at least a few hundred gold.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope.  One of the LEW judges okayed my character, but the other one who shall remain nameless  requested some changes in format (wanted my DR 0/nonmagical weapons to become -/-...I do not like the latter format since it makes it look like I might qualify for a feat to raise my DR to 1/-...)



Maybe you could just put --...  I think 0/- would be raised to 1/-, not -/- personally.  The idea is to make it clear you don't have any DR.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I also gave you the option to write it as None.



I wonder who the judge was...


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That's at least a few hundred gold.



Wow, you're more generous than I'd be.  Maybe I could've afforded another feat at character creation...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> A momentous occasion.  In LEW, I'm guessing?



 OK, _now_ I've posted IC in LEW...but it was only in the RDI so far.  Considering what you said about the slow speed of new games, I doubt that I'll actually find a LEW game for a while.  Oh well, at least I sent Lasair to the inn instead of Zaeryl.  She'll have a lot of fun talking to all the people there, and she doesn't care if she has to stay there for a while, even if I do


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, you're more generous than I'd be.  Maybe I could've afforded another feat at character creation...



 Most characters simply don't have enough gold to afford that at creation.  I'm thinking that I'll have enough gold to spare a few hundred to retcon it in during approval for level 2 or 3 though


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, _now_ I've posted IC in LEW...but it was only in the RDI so far.  Considering what you said about the slow speed of new games, I doubt that I'll actually find a LEW game for a while.  Oh well, at least I sent Lasair to the inn instead of Zaeryl.  She'll have a lot of fun talking to all the people there, and she doesn't care if she has to stay there for a while, even if I do



Yeah, games start up at odd intervals.  The tavern is often interesting, though.

It's amusing, though, that you're a caster-type.  The game I was previously in had a Fighter, a Ranger, a Rogue, and four casters.  Yikes.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Most characters simply don't have enough gold to afford that at creation.  I'm thinking that I'll have enough gold to spare a few hundred to retcon it in during approval for level 2 or 3 though



Well, Fighters start off with 240 gp or so.  I could make two Fighters, leave 240 gp in the Inn with one, and have the other pick it up.  Now I have 480 gp.  If I did it with three characters, that's 720 gp.  Enough for the item?  Probably so.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, games start up at odd intervals.  The tavern is often interesting, though.
> 
> It's amusing, though, that you're a caster-type.  The game I was previously in had a Fighter, a Ranger, a Rogue, and four casters.  Yikes.



 That's not too many casters.  Unless you mean they were all psions/wizards?  Even then, you can't have too many (although 0 clerics is too few   )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, Fighters start off with 240 gp or so. I could make two Fighters, leave 240 gp in the Inn with one, and have the other pick it up. Now I have 480 gp. If I did it with three characters, that's 720 gp. Enough for the item? Probably so.



That's cheating! You can't trade items between characters.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's cheating! You can't trade items between characters.



That's only the spirit of the rule that your character's can't be in the same place.  It's also not trading, technically.  You could see it as a gift or a theft or somesuch.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's not too many casters.  Unless you mean they were all psions/wizards?  Even then, you can't have too many (although 0 clerics is too few   )



I don't think any were divine casters, but I don't remember for sure.  I believe they were all Wizards, some specialists.  Even if it's not too many, it's really heavy on the arcane casting.  And really light on the melee fighters.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't think any were divine casters, but I don't remember for sure.  I believe they were all Wizards, some specialists.  Even if it's not too many, it's really heavy on the arcane casting.  And really light on the melee fighters.



 Bah, if two of the casters were a cleric and druid (for divine support) instead of wizards, it wouldn't have had any problems, I guess.  Meanwhile, A'jardin's nervous nature causes Lasair to jump to all the wrong conclusions


----------



## Jdvn1

I like having a little more diversity in my parties.  At least someone to help the Fighter so he doesn't take _all_ the damage.

And A'jardin's an interesting character.  He's not used to adventuring, he came straight out of a lab or something.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't think any were divine casters, but I don't remember for sure.  I believe they were all Wizards, some specialists.  Even if it's not too many, it's really heavy on the arcane casting.  And really light on the melee fighters.



 Kinda like inverse Ars Magica?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Kinda like inverse Ars Magica?



Sadly, never played Ars Magica.  I hear it's interesting, but haven't had the opportunity.


----------



## Darkness

Same here. Ah well - lots of others games interest me more anyway, fortunately.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Same here. Ah well - lots of others games interest me more anyway, fortunately.



Too many games, never enough time.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like having a little more diversity in my parties.



Me too. Presently in my group we have a Rogue 4/Fighter 2/Ranger 1/Monk 1/Mage1 and a Rogue 5/Ranger 2/Guild Thief 1/Monk 1.  That's diverse, right?

- Kemrain the Multiclassing Whore.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemprecipitation said:
			
		

> Me too. Presently in my group we have a Rogue 4/Fighter 2/Ranger 2/Monk 1/Mage1 and a Rogue 5/Ranger 2/Guild Thief 1/Monk 1.  That's diverse, right?
> 
> - Kemrain the Multiclassing Whore.



... There's a difference between "diverse" and "excessive."


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... There's a difference between "diverse" and "excessive."



I'll let you know when I hit it.

- Kemrain the Planning to Be Rogue 4/Fighter 2/Ranger 1/Monk 1/Mage 2/Force Evoker 5/Spellbreaker 5.

- Kemrain the Also a Prestige Class Whore.


----------



## Darkness

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'll let you know when I hit it.
> 
> ...
> 
> Kemrain the Also a Prestige Class Whore.



 Right...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like having a little more diversity in my parties.  At least someone to help the Fighter so he doesn't take _all_ the damage.
> 
> And A'jardin's an interesting character.  He's not used to adventuring, he came straight out of a lab or something.



 Hahaha, well Zaeryl can provide Astral Construct distractions (but Lasair can't).  It should be interesting for people at the Red Dragon Inn who have met Lasair if they wind up adventuring with Zaeryl because he bears a striking resemble but yet seems somehow...wrong.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'll let you know when I hit it.
> 
> - Kemrain the Planning to Be Rogue 4/Fighter 2/Ranger 1/Monk 1/Mage 2/Force Evoker 5/Spellbreaker 5.
> 
> - Kemrain the Also a Prestige Class Whore.



Are you sure you'd know?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you sure you'd know?



 Its usually the offenders who never know that they're doing it


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its usually the offenders who never know that they're doing it





But yet they're the first to admit it...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But yet they're the first to admit it...



 Because they don't think its an offense


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Because they don't think its an offense




Nope. They think it's a compliment.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. They think it's a compliment.....



 Ay truly; for the power of excess will sooner transform perception from what it is to a bawd than the force of perception can translate excess in its own likeness.  This was sometime a paradox, but now the time gives it proof.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'll let you know when I hit it.
> 
> - Kemrain the Planning to Be Rogue 4/Fighter 2/Ranger 1/Monk 1/Mage 2/Force Evoker 5/Spellbreaker 5.
> 
> - Kemrain the Also a Prestige Class Whore.




So why 1 lvl of monk and not 2? why any levels of ranger? did you want track and empathy that bad? and what where is force envoker from? 
after playing 2 campaigns with no more than 1 multiclass chracter at a time, I now have a barb1/ranger1/Shaman2 and a Rogue3/fighter1/(looking at wizard), a monk4/(working on cleric)
and as straight sorcerer (planning on DD)


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> So why 1 lvl of monk and not 2? why any levels of ranger? did you want track and empathy that bad? and what where is force envoker from?



And what's "Mage"?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And what's "Mage"?



 Elements of Magic casting class is called Mage.  Could be that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Elements of Magic casting class is called Mage.  Could be that.



I was guessing Wiz, but some people call it Mage.  I refuse to believe Kemrain uses non WotC products.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Elements of Magic casting class is called Mage.  Could be that.



 Could be.  I left/got kicked out before the Revised came out, but it sounds like it could be from there...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I was guessing Wiz, but some people call it Mage. I refuse to believe Kemrain uses non WotC products.



Well I only know about it because they gave me all the ENPublishing PDFs for free. Finally got some use out of my crazy-lucky player who legitimately rolls 20 whenever he needs it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ah, that's only happened to me once.

I want free PDFs!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you sure you'd know?



Maybe I am, and maybe I'm not.. Like I'll tell you...

- Kemrain the Antagonistic.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And what's "Mage"?





			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Elements of Magic casting class is called Mage.  Could be that.





			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I was guessing Wiz, but some people call it Mage.  I refuse to believe Kemrain uses non WotC products.



Um.. Rystil hit the nail on the head. I'm a diehard EoM fan, and both the game I'm playing in and the next game I run will be using it and Ken Hood's Grim 'n Gritty System.. Both non-WotC products. Sorry, JDiv, if I ruined your mental image of me...

- Kemrain the Non-WotC-Product User.


----------



## Knight Otu

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well I only know about it because they gave me all the ENPublishing PDFs for free. Finally got some use out of my crazy-lucky player who legitimately rolls 20 whenever he needs it.




How'd you manage *that*?


----------



## Kemrain

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> So why 1 lvl of monk and not 2? why any levels of ranger? did you want track and empathy that bad? and what where is force envoker from?
> after playing 2 campaigns with no more than 1 multiclass chracter at a time, I now have a barb1/ranger1/Shaman2 and a Rogue3/fighter1/(looking at wizard), a monk4/(working on cleric)
> and as straight sorcerer (planning on DD)



Well, we're playing with some seriously modified core classes.  They're, at their hearts, the Untimate Classes off of the WotC boards, stolen and given plastic surgery until they meet our requirements.

Ranger gets a bonus feat at first, Track, Good Attack, Fort, and Defense, and 6 skill points a level. I took Swift Tracker, because a Half-Demon who's good with animals seems a little off.

Monk has a good attack bonus, good defense, 2 average saves and one good save.  We took most of the supernatural abilities away and made them into more of a martial artists than a mystic. (They keep the good Will save, though.) Monks get a bonus feat at first and second, but I only have so many levels before 20 and needed to cram 7 caster levels in.

Force Evoker is a PrC I've made for my game, a Combatant with some spell ability, but most of their coolness is in being able to use Force Effects in ways most Mages can't. A Telekinisis that can deal damage or grapple/disarm/trip/bullrush at range, a [Su] deflection bonus to AC, cheaper TK through a Scrying spell, being able to target objects with Force effects... that sort of thing.  It has a Good attack and 2 caster levels in 5 class levels, but all of it's abilities either directly require MP to use, which is in short supply from the class, or augment spell lists. It's meant to suppliment a Fighter/Mage's abilities in combat without boosting spellcasting ability substantially.

I'm suprised you didnt' ask about Spellbreaker, a class based around the Dispel Magic skill in EoM. Reduced penalties to dispel checks makes this class able to dispel nearly anything, even if their MP is limited by the 3 caster levels in 5 class levels. It's meant to suppliment a Rogue/Mage's ability to deal with magic and casters, without giving the raw spell ability of 5 caster levels.

It should also be pointed outthat we use Fractional bonuses to BAB, Class Defense, Saves, HP, and all that, so multiclassing isn't penalized half as much. In fact, it's downright expected.

I think this all comes from a stint in Star Wars, where there's no Multiclassing penalty.. Kinda got used to it..

I'm not familiar with the Shaman class at all, sorry. Where's that from?

- Kemrain the Prestige-Classer.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Um.. Rystil hit the nail on the head. I'm a diehard EoM fan, and both the game I'm playing in and the next game I run will be using it and Ken Hood's Grim 'n Gritty System.. Both non-WotC products. Sorry, JDiv, if I ruined your mental image of me...
> 
> - Kemrain the Non-WotC-Product User.



Nooo!

Adrian!

Oh well.  Some 3rd party stuff is alright, I just haven't seen that stuff.


----------



## Darkness

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> How'd you manage *that*?



 Blackmail via embarrassing photos?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Blackmail via embarrassing photos?



Of whom?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> How'd you manage *that*?



 Me: "Ummm, hey guys.  Have you ever heard of GM's Day?  Its a holiday where GMs are honoured for all the hard work they put in during the year.  Its on March 4th."

Them: "Uhh...dude, why don't you just call it DM?  And anyway, isn't it odd for you to tell us this as the DM.  I mean did you make it up?"

Me: "Not at all.  Here, you can read about GM's Day on ENWorld ::sends a link to the GM's Day contest:: "

Random-Guy: Umm...this is a contest.  Did you want me to enter you?  You could have just said that.

Me: I'm sot touched that you thought of doing that for me.

Later....

Me: So umm, they picked a winner for best nomination and then another one randomly...and...

Random-Guy: Awww!  I wanted to have the best nomination but I know what you're going to say next


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darkness said:
			
		

> Blackmail via embarrassing photos?



 Nope  

See above


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Blackmail via embarrassing photos?





I paid up.....

you said the negatives were destroyed


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> I paid up.....
> 
> you said the negatives were destroyed



 Shhhh....don't worry; they were.  Except that one set that I gave to Jdvn1...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Shhhh....don't worry; they were.  Except that one set that I gave to Jdvn1...



... He wears *what* color panties?!

Oh, right.  Um.  No, no pictures here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... He wears *what[/i] color panties?!*



*
Umm, posting error there.*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... He wears what color panties?!



*He* wears panties?!!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> *He* wears panties?!!!



 Just in that one set of pictures


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just in that one set of pictures



Really??


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Really??



 Oozes gone wild!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oozes gone wild!



That I would nae wish to see!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That I would nae wish to see!



Nobody wants to see it. That's why its doubly good blackmail. Blackmail Crothian or claim that we will show it to others if he doesn't give in and blackmail others and claim that we will make them look at it if they don't give in. Win/Win!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nobody wants to see it. That's why its doubly good blackmail. Blackmail Crothian or claim that we will show it to others if he doesn't give in and blackmail others and claim that we will make them look at it if they don't give in. Win/Win!



Oh, I don't know....I think he'd go ballistic and threaten to post elsewhere (or maybe elsewhen    ).


----------



## Rystil Arden

No.  It worked   See:



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> I paid up.....
> 
> you said the negatives were destroyed


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No.  It worked   See:



Shew, thank goodness. Cant imagine the boards without him!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Shew, thank goodness. Cant imagine the boards without him!



 It would probably be the same, only with a good deal less posts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It would probably be the same, only with a good deal less posts.



Yeah, you're probably right.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Umm, posting error there.



Ah, yes, thanks.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That I would nae wish to see!



Oozes normally wear clothes?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oozes normally wear clothes?



No, you can usually get a good view of hot ooze flesh.  Now if that doesn't excite ya.. Yer probably sane.

- Kemrain the Insane, but for Unrelated Reasons.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No, you can usually get a good view of hot ooze flesh.  Now if that doesn't excite ya.. Yer probably sane.



I get the impression you're not using "hot" to describe temperature.



			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Insane, but for Unrelated Reasons.



Riiight...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I get the impression you're not using "hot" to describe temperature.
> 
> Riiight...



What, you never wondered why oozes seem to bubble? They have a average body temparature of about 200 degrees F. I though everyone knew that..

- Kemrain the Coverup.


----------



## Angcuru

Oozes don't wear clothes because of their corrosive nature.  Which is why Crothian is a nudist.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What, you never wondered why oozes seem to bubble? They have a average body temparature of about 200 degrees F. I though everyone knew that..
> 
> - Kemrain the Coverup.



So why is it they don't inflict fire damage?


----------



## Jdvn1

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Oozes don't wear clothes because of their corrosive nature.  Which is why Crothian is a nudist.



... That'd be a weird beach.

Well, more weird.

Okay, maybe not.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So why is it they don't inflict fire damage?



You're so busy being digested that you never stopped to wonder what that wonderful 'roast meat' smell was?

- Kemrain the Shrugging.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You're so busy being digested that you never stopped to wonder what that wonderful 'roast meat' smell was?
> 
> - Kemrain the Shrugging.



  I have a special dodge bonus against Oozes.  Their stats don't list fire damage, though.


----------



## megamania

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Oozes don't wear clothes because of their corrosive nature.  Which is why Crothian is a nudist.




More info than I needed to hear


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I have a special dodge bonus against Oozes.  Their stats don't list fire damage, though.





			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> You'reThe Game Designers were so busy being digested that you they never stopped to wonder what that wonderful 'roast meat' smell was?




- Kemrain the Still Shrugging.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Still Shrugging.



Does that make the Game Designers undead?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No, you can usually get a good view of hot ooze flesh.  Now if that doesn't excite ya.. Yer probably sane.
> 
> - Kemrain the Insane, but for Unrelated Reasons.





Ooooooooo hot ooze flesh!!!!   

Ya don't see that everyday! Only seen in the newest issue of PlayOoze.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I get the impression you're not using "hot" to describe temperature.
> 
> Riiight...





More like his hormonic reaction to seeing the "hot ooze flesh".......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Oozes don't wear clothes because of their corrosive nature.  Which is why Crothian is a nudist.





More like exhibitionist.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does that make the Game Designers undead?



Soulless, maybe, but undead? Who can say.

- Kemrain the Filled with Nothing but Respect for the Game Design Community 



Spoiler



and afraid of undead reprisal.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ooooooooo hot ooze flesh!!!!
> 
> Ya don't see that everyday! Only seen in the newest issue of PlayOoze.



I'm afraid to google PlayOoze, because I'm afraid he search won't turn up empty...

- Kemrain the Terrified.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm afraid to google PlayOoze, because I'm afraid he search won't turn up empty...
> 
> - Kemrain the Terrified.



Well...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well...



I'm at *WORK*, man!! I have a security camera sitting over my shoulder... Can I open this without getting fired?

- Kemrain the Ashamed to Want to Click the Link.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm at *WORK*, man!! Can I open this without getting fired?
> 
> - Kemrain the Ashamed to Want to Click the Link.



Well, that depends on your boss...



Spoiler



Yes, you can.  It's just weird.



...


----------



## Kemrain

We have a no pornography rule.

- Kemrain the Seven.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> We have a no pornography rule.
> 
> - Kemrain the Seven.



Look more closely at my last post.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Look more closely at my last post.



Sure.. Again, it dependson my boss.. I've seen people who consiter holding hands to be pornographic...

- Kemrain the Outrageous Defense.


----------



## Jdvn1

No pictures.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No pictures.



The nwhat good is i... Err.. I mean.. I might take a gander..

- Kemrain the Tight Lipped.


----------



## ASH

Hi all how goes it?


----------



## Kemrain

ASH said:
			
		

> Hi all how goes it?



Great! We're all fine and dandy, AFAIK.. No Ooze pr0n here... Nope.. We're good...

- Kemrain the Guilty.


----------



## Jdvn1

I don't like the phrase "Fine and dandy."  I mean, in _theory_, it's fine, but it seems contradictory in its contemporary meanings.  It was _supposed_ to mean, like, "good" but "fine" has lost that implication, I think.  "Fine" is the throwaway term now so it's more of an average, just the baseline.  Dandy is still great, but if you combine the two, it doesn't seem to make sense.


----------



## Kemrain

True.. I tend to interprate "Fine" on its own as a reluctant dmission of acceptance.. It's a bad word you say in anger.  I'm Good and Dandy... No, that makes me sound prissy.. Dandy... Feh.. I'm pretty well. Well, I like.

- Kemrain the Well.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> True.. I tend to interprate "Fine" on its own as a reluctant dmission of acceptance.. It's a bad word you say in anger.  I'm Good and Dandy... No, that makes me sound prissy.. Dandy... Feh.. I'm pretty well. Well, I like.
> 
> - Kemrain the Well.



 Did little Timmy fall down the Kemrain?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Did little Timmy fall down the Kemrain?



He fell down the Kemrayn, thank-you-very-much.. and this coming from the guy who corrects *my* spelling?! Hah!

- Kemrayn the Deep.


----------



## Kemrain

http://www.thesneeze.com/mt-archives/cat_steve_dont_eat_it.php

This has gotten some peole here to look at me very oddly, as tears stream down my red, red face.  Take a look, and prepare to be disgusted.

- Kemrain the Not Hungry Anymore.


----------



## Jdvn1

I remember Urkel-O's!

And that is seriously disturbing.  How much of that have you tried?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I remember Urkel-O's!
> 
> And that is seriously disturbing.  How much of that have you tried?



None of it! I have a human digestive system! I'm not *mad*!

- Kemrayn the _Mad_.


----------



## Jdvn1

I know someone who tried a candy that was said to be the worst candy ever, by a site similar to that.  I don't remember the name, but I remember it looked like poo.


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> None of it! I have a human digestive system! I'm not *mad*!
> 
> - Kemrayn the _Mad_.




What exactly is the difference between bold mad and italic mad?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What exactly is the difference between bold mad and italic mad?



One's from Italy, the other is just gutsy?


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What exactly is the difference between bold mad and italic mad?



I'm glad you asked...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm at *WORK*, man!! I have a security camera sitting over my shoulder... Can I open this without getting fired?
> 
> - Kemrain the Ashamed to Want to Click the Link.





Let's give his boss something to talk about...... wondering about whether PlayOoze does exist or not...


----------



## Evilhalfling

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What exactly is the difference between bold mad and italic mad?



alienists are _Mad_ 
people who start a character with a con of 4 are *Mad*


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm glad you asked...



So you don't know either?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> http://www.thesneeze.com/mt-archives/cat_steve_dont_eat_it.php
> 
> This has gotten some peole here to look at me very oddly, as tears stream down my red, red face.  Take a look, and prepare to be disgusted.
> 
> - Kemrain the Not Hungry Anymore.




For those who are under the influence of Mad Pig Disease.   

Meaning: you'd have to be MAD to eat this offal!  :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> So you don't know either?



You don't know?  It's the same difference between _Multiple Ability Dependency_ and *Multiple Ability Dependency*.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> For those who are under the influence of Mad Pig Disease.
> 
> Meaning: you'd have to be MAD to eat this offal!  :\




To be M.A.D.D  Im pretty sure you just have to show up at a meeting
well perhaps Darth K'Trava could or maybe Kemrain


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You don't know?  It's the same difference between _Multiple Ability Dependency_ and *Multiple Ability Dependency*.



And the difference between those is...?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> And the difference between those is...?



Well, of course, it's the same difference between _Merrily Upstanding Little Tadpoles In Periwinkle Lillacs Each At Boston In Lemon Incense, Trying Yummily Dance Exercises Pending Each Nappy Daughter Earns Nickel, Cents, Yen_ and *Merrily Upstanding Little Tadpoles In Periwinkle Lillacs Each At Boston In Lemon Incense, Trying Yummily Dance Exercises Pending Each Nappy Daughter Earns Nickel, Cents, Yen*.

This could get tough _real_ quick.  Maybe I should give up now?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, of course, it's the same difference between _Merrily Upstanding Little Tadpoles In Periwinkle Lillacs Each At Boston In Lemon Incense, Trying Yummily Dance Exercises Pending Each Nappy Daughter Earns Nickel, Cents, Yen_ and *Merrily Upstanding Little Tadpoles In Periwinkle Lillacs Each At Boston In Lemon Incense, Trying Yummily Dance Exercises Pending Each Nappy Daughter Earns Nickel, Cents, Yen*.
> 
> This could get tough _real_ quick.  Maybe I should give up now?



Joy Div, you're still my hero.

- Kemrayn the Laughing.


----------



## Kemrain

http://blastradius.blogspot.com/2005/04/world-of-pain.html

the URL is very discriptive.  SFW.

- Kemrayn the Glad I'm Not THAT Guy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Joy Div, you're still my hero.
> 
> - Kemrayn the Laughing.



Dude, that was so hard...


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> And the difference between those is...?



...

- Kemrayn the Changing the Subject.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dude, that was so hard...



I don't even know what you did, I just love it.  Do you do parties?

- Kemrayn the Impressed!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, of course, it's the same difference between _Merrily Upstanding Little Tadpoles In Periwinkle Lillacs Each At Boston In Lemon Incense, Trying Yummily Dance Exercises Pending Each Nappy Daughter Earns Nickel, Cents, Yen_ and *Merrily Upstanding Little Tadpoles In Periwinkle Lillacs Each At Boston In Lemon Incense, Trying Yummily Dance Exercises Pending Each Nappy Daughter Earns Nickel, Cents, Yen*.



So you don't know either...?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> So you don't know either...?



*kick*

Would it surprise you if I said I hated you -- just a little bit -- right now?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't even know what you did, I just love it.  Do you do parties?
> 
> - Kemrayn the Impressed!



To make things acronyms?  How much do you pay?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> *kick*
> 
> Would it surprise you if I said I hated you -- just a little bit -- right now?



*runs out of the thread, crying*

"You kicked me! I'll tell Eskaron!"



I'm not trying to get that reaction, honestly. Sorry if I bother you.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> To make things acronyms?  How much do you pay?



Um.. *Nickle Cents Yen*? Or would you prefer _Nickle Cents Yen_?

- Kemrayn the Cheap and Poor.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *runs out of the thread, crying*
> 
> "You kicked me! I'll tell Eskaron!"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to get that reaction, honestly. Sorry if I bother you.



  No, you didn't.  I'm frustrated in an amusing way.


----------



## Kemrain

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *runs out of the thread, crying*
> 
> "You kicked me! I'll tell Eskaron!"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to get that reaction, honestly. Sorry if I bother you.



Don'y worry about Joy Div.. He hates everyone -- just a little bit -- every once in a while. Pay it no heed.

But we'll never tell.. We'll go to the grave with our *Mad* _Mad_ secrets!

- Kemrayn the *Mad* _Mad_ Mad _*Mad*_!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Um.. *Nickle Cents Yen*? Or would you prefer _Nickle Cents Yen_?
> 
> - Kemrayn the Cheap and Poor.



You had to spell it incorrectly?  

It's not a pickle, y'know.

And for that price, no, I don't do parties.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, you didn't.  I'm frustrated in an amusing way.



Well, I wouldn't be surprised - that's the third time now I think I might have bothered you - the thing with the user numbers, the Gnome Uto thing, and now this. I didn't intend to single you out, but you post so much...


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Don'y worry about Joy Div.. He hates everyone -- just a little bit -- every once in a while. Pay it no heed.
> 
> But we'll never tell.. We'll go to the grave with our *Mad* _Mad_ secrets!
> 
> - Kemrayn the *Mad* _Mad_ Mad _*Mad*_!



*Bwa*_ha_ha!


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrayn the *Mad* _Mad_ Mad _*Mad*_!




I *MUST* have it!

Knight "I'm turning slowly into Ashardalon" Otu


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, I wouldn't be surprised - that's the third time now I think I might have bothered you - the thing with the user numbers, the Gnome Uto thing, and now this. I didn't intend to single you out, but you post so much...



Heh, no.  I don't recall being bothered by anything like that... the user numbers things I totally didn't get at first.  So that was more confusion.  Then I was like, "...Oooh, that kind of neat, actually."

Y'know, a friend of mine sees "Otu" and thinks "O-two" as in "O2" like Oxygen.  She told me that yesterday, I thought I'd mention.


----------



## Kemrain

Whelp.. It's closing time, and a buss pulled in a moment ago.. So.. I'm gonna pull a late night, kicking all these creetins out..

- Kemrain the Ungruntled.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You had to spell it incorrectly?
> 
> It's not a pickle, y'know.
> 
> And for that price, no, I don't do parties.



I need SOME way to bother you back.

- Kemrayn the Bothered, but not THAT Kind of Bothered. Seven! Seven!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I need SOME way to bother you back.
> 
> - Kemrain the Bothered, but not THAT Kind of Bothered. Seven! Seven!!



u nid sum whey two bawth3r mi bahk?



And I so dont' remember any of the numbers...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> u nid sum whey two bawth3r mi bahk?
> 
> 
> 
> And I so dont' remember any of the numbers...



If you remember ANY of them, remember seven. It's the best.

- Kemrayn the Annoyed at the Losers Who Won't Leave the Building!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heh, no. I don't recall being bothered by anything like that... the user numbers things I totally didn't get at first. So that was more confusion. Then I was like, "...Oooh, that kind of neat, actually."



As i said, everyone has a number. 



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Y'know, a friend of mine sees "Otu" and thinks "O-two" as in "O2" like Oxygen. She told me that yesterday, I thought I'd mention.



Yeah, I've noticed that myself, but it's not what I meant. It was kind of an acronym because I feared the name I originally had in mind would be too long. I'm glad I did, though - Knight Otu sounds much better.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> As i said, everyone has a number.



I defy numbers!  Ignore the one at the end of my handle!



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've noticed that myself, but it's not what I meant. It was kind of an acronym because I feared the name I originally had in mind would be too long. I'm glad I did, though - Knight Otu sounds much better.



What was the other one?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> If you remember ANY of them, remember seven. It's the best.
> 
> - Kemrayn the Annoyed at the Losers Who Won't Leave the Building!



I thought 7 was variable.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought 7 was variable.



More like an absolute value.

- Kemrain the "Seven, -Seven, they're both Seven."


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What was the other one?




Knight *o*f *t*he *u*nion. So no, the t and the u are not in the wrong places (that would give you Knighu Ott, and how does *that *sound?). Being Knight Otu is much better, and allowed me to be promoted to count once.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> More like an absolute value.
> 
> - Kemrain the "Seven, -Seven, they're both Seven."



That's not what you said before!


----------



## Knight Otu

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Seven...




... of how many?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Knight *o*f *t*he *u*nion. So no, the t and the u are not in the wrong places (that would give you Knighu Ott, and how does *that *sound?). Being Knight Otu is much better, and allowed me to be promoted to count once.



  How about Kotu?  No, Knight Otu is better.  Maybe we're just used to it now, though?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> ... of how many?



Well, I know of 8, but apparently it goes up to 30.

Kemrain's numbers[sblock]0 = Nothing.
1 = the bird
2 = Hello or Goodbye.
3 = Any Positive Response.
4 = Any Negitive Response.
5 = Any small question (who what when where how why huh?)
7 = Sexual content, or a lack of sexual content (depends on how you say it)
8 = I'm sympathetic (but not sorry, because I'm not responsable for the bad thing that happened)

6 is the insult that it sounds the most like.[/sblock]And I don't know what 6 is.


----------



## Kemrain

The wonders of cut and paste..

- Kemrain the Pasty.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How about Kotu?  No, Knight Otu is better.  Maybe we're just used to it now, though?



Maybe, but I also now think that Otu is more elegant.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Maybe, but I also now think that Otu is more elegant.



And Knight Oxygen is right out?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The wonders of cut and paste..
> 
> - Kemrain the Pasty.



Well, some minor editing.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I know of 8, but apparently it goes up to 30.
> 
> And I don't know what 6 is.




Soo..., it's some kind of code?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, some minor editing.




= Kemrayn the Cut and Pasty. Better?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Soo..., it's some kind of code?



Basically, yeah.  Kemrain has the numbers memorized.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> = Kemrayn the Cut and Pasty. Better?



Well, 1 and 6 were posted somewhere else, so I had to implant 1 into the list.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And Knight Oxygen is right, Otu?




Knight Oxygen is always right. He's a superhero, after all.


----------



## Kemrain

I gotta go home. I _may_ explain my ingenious Numericode when I get there... Or I may eat dinner. Who knows!

- Kemrain the Dark and Mysterious... 



Spoiler



and planning to do both anyways.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Basically, yeah.  Kemrain has the numbers memorized.



Isn't very useful if he/she/it is the only one who knows the full code, though, is it?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Knight Oxygen is always right. He's a superhero, after all.



  He's never saved _me_.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I gotta go home. I _may_ explain my ingenious Numericode when I get there... Or I may eat dinner. Who knows!
> 
> - Kemrain the Dark and Mysterious...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and planning to do both anyways.



Why dark?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Isn't very useful if he/she/it is the only one who knows the full code, though, is it?



Apparently e1ven came up with it, or something.  So at least one or two other people know.

... And, Kemrain, I can't do anything about the "he/she/it."  I think Knight Otu wins.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He's never saved _me_.




Me neither. Maybe we're supervillains?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Me neither. Maybe we're supervillains?



Well, he's never attacked either.  Maybe we're superneutral?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think Knight Otu wins.



Yay! What's the prize?



Oh?



A no-prize?





Coool!


----------



## Cyberzombie

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Me neither. Maybe we're supervillains?



 I don't know about the rest of you, but *I* most definitely am.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, he's never attacked either.  Maybe we're superneutral?



But as superneutrals, shouldn't we be in contact with both superheroes and supervillains constantly? I guess he's just waiting for us to make the first move...


----------



## randomling

Good Lord but these threads get long nowadays.

Hey, Hive, long time no post.


----------



## Knight Otu

Hey Randomling! I really should come over to your forums sometime, now that I can.


----------



## randomling

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Hey Randomling! I really should come over to your forums sometime, now that I can.





Yeah, you should, you know.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Apparently e1ven came up with it, or something.  So at least one or two other people know.
> 
> ... And, Kemrain, I can't do anything about the "he/she/it."  I think Knight Otu wins.



No, you can ask the question with this one? "He? She? It? C'mon, Kemrain isn't *that* ambiguous.. Is sie?"

- Kemrayn the *That* Ambiguous.


----------



## Kemrain

So, Randomling.. Why don'tcha tell me why your forum is so cool? I'm incredulous. In a friendly sort of way.

- Kemrian the Incredulously Friendly.


----------



## Kemrain

How come dried grapes are raisins, dried plums are prunes, but dried apricots are.. well.. still apricots?!

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## randomling

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, Randomling.. Why don'tcha tell me why your forum is so cool? I'm incredulous. In a friendly sort of way.
> 
> - Kemrian the Incredulously Friendly.



Hi, Kemrain!

Why are we so cool? Well, we're a whole board for Hive-style people: we're silly, friendly, cheerful and supportive all at the same time. We have a real sense of community at RH, which is a big part of the appeal for me (well, that's what I built it for). There's a lot of interesting discussion, silly news, and friendship to be had there. Feel free to check it out if you feel so inclined. 

(Or indeed to ignore it if you don't!)


----------



## randomling

Kemrain said:
			
		

> How come dried grapes are raisins, dried plums are prunes, but dried apricots are.. well.. still apricots?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.



That's language for you...


----------



## Cyberzombie

randomling said:
			
		

> Hi, Kemrain!
> 
> Why are we so cool? Well, we're a whole board for Hive-style people: we're silly, friendly, cheerful and supportive all at the same time. We have a real sense of community at RH, which is a big part of the appeal for me (well, that's what I built it for). There's a lot of interesting discussion, silly news, and friendship to be had there. Feel free to check it out if you feel so inclined.
> 
> (Or indeed to ignore it if you don't!)



 I think your board is too nice for me.    I'd prolly get banned in about a day and half; but that's only 'cause I have mellowed with age.


----------



## Kemrain

randomling said:
			
		

> Hi, Kemrain!
> 
> Why are we so cool? Well, we're a whole board for Hive-style people: we're silly, friendly, cheerful and supportive all at the same time. We have a real sense of community at RH, which is a big part of the appeal for me (well, that's what I built it for). There's a lot of interesting discussion, silly news, and friendship to be had there. Feel free to check it out if you feel so inclined.
> 
> (Or indeed to ignore it if you don't!)



Cool. You rock. Thank you. I may just do that.

- Kemrain the Ambiguous.


----------



## Kemrain

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I think your board is too nice for me.    I'd prolly get banned in about a day and half; but that's only 'cause I have mellowed with age.



I've seen you on your forum.. Let me just say.. You're not aging fast enough.

- Kemrain the Scared.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've seen you on your forum.. Let me just say.. You're not aging fast enough.
> 
> - Kemrain the Scared.



 You kiddin'?  I'm all kindness, gentleness, sweetness and light compared to even a year or so ago.

No.  Really.  I am.  Isn't that scary?


----------



## Kemrain

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You kiddin'?  I'm all kindness, gentleness, sweetness and light compared to even a year or so ago.
> 
> No.  Really.  I am.  Isn't that scary?



...

- Kemrain the Thankful for Linear Time!


----------



## Cyberzombie

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> - Kemrain the Thankful for Linear Time!



 You should be more thankful that Nutkinland moves so often that the archives don't exist.


----------



## Kemrain

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You should be more thankful that Nutkinland moves so often that the archives don't exist.



I'm glad I don't post there. Your avatar and sig are enough to make me cry.

- Kemrain the Wuss.


----------



## Kemrain

Well, the thread's gotten awful quiet.. No one has anything to post? C'mon.. I'm bored here!

- Kemrain the Bored.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, the thread's gotten awful quiet.. No one has anything to post? C'mon.. I'm bored here!
> 
> - Kemrain the Bored.



That's what happens when I leave.    Weren't you going to explain the numbers?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Yay! What's the prize?
> 
> Oh?
> 
> A no-prize?
> 
> Coool!



... That was easy.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's what happens when I leave.    Weren't you going to explain the numbers?




Then why do you ever leave?!?!  Can't you see the horrible effect it has on us all???   ..........Oh look, a match.........

*wanders off match in hand*


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Then why do you ever leave?!?!  Can't you see the horrible effect it has on us all???   ..........Oh look, a match.........
> 
> *wanders off match in hand*



Um...
*carefully "borrows" the match*

Because I don't want to be burned?

Or maybe because EN World, contrary to popular belief, can not sustain life?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's what happens when I leave.    Weren't you going to explain the numbers?



Oh, yeah.. What was in question, again?

e1ven didn't make it alone, we created "Convis Numericode" for our own use. We've shared it online quite a few times, but it's never really caught on too big.  There are still people I talk to in other states who start off a conversation with "2". It's a useful little language substitute.

- Kemrain the Numericodic.


----------



## Jdvn1

Why do you have it?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Or maybe because EN World, contrary to popular belief, can not sustain life?



Then how do you explain Crothian?

- Kemrain the Analytic.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Then how do you explain Crothian?
> 
> - Kemrain the Analytic.



EN World doesn't sustain Crothian, EN World _is_ Crothian.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why do you have it?



To allow us to communicate quickly. Many of the numbers have special meanings to us, things we said all the time that we didn't want to hear anymore.  "3" started off as "Yeah, pretty much," and grew from there.

- Kemrayn the Explanatrix.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> EN World doesn't sustain Crothian, EN World _is_ Crothian.



You could eat Crothian.. But.. He might not be terribly nutritious...

- Kemrain the Disnutritious.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You could eat Crothian.. But.. He might not be terribly nutritious...
> 
> - Kemrain the Disnutritious.



... Ew.  I still stand by my statement.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> To allow us to communicate quickly. Many of the numbers have special meanings to us, things we said all the time that we didn't want to hear anymore.  "3" started off as "Yeah, pretty much," and grew from there.
> 
> - Kemrayn the Explanatrix.



Talking doesn't go fast enough?

- Jdvn1 the Speed Demon.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Ew.  I still stand by my statement.



You have 4k+ posts.. Which statement is this?!

- Kemrain, "The."


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Talking doesn't go fast enough?
> 
> - Jdvn1 the Speed Demon.



Well, when you know what the other is going to say, it does.  "20" is basically "You know what I mean, I know what I mean, do I really need to say it?"

- Kemrain the 20.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You have 4k+ posts.. Which statement is this?!
> 
> - Kemrain, "The."



Um.  EN World doesn't sustain me!  ... Really!

(Hello.  My name is Jdvn1 and I have a problem.

Nooo!)

- Jdvn1 the EN World Anonymous.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, when you know what the other is going to say, it does.  "20" is basically "You know what I mean, I know what I mean, do I really need to say it?"
> 
> - Kemrain the 20.



Sigh.  3.

Jdvn1 the Yeah, Yeah.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Um.  EN World doesn't sustain me!  ... Really!
> 
> (Hello.  My name is Jdvn1 and I have a problem.
> 
> Nooo!)
> 
> - Jdvn1 the EN World Anonymous.



 ENWorld is not enough for you!  Move on to take over the Wizards boards with the Hivemind as well


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ENWorld is not enough for you!  Move on to take over the Wizards boards with the Hivemind as well



Actually, I'm not a fan of the Wizards boards.  Too many people, too many ... well, I can't be very nice about it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm not a fan of the Wizards boards.  Too many people, too many ... well, I can't be very nice about it.



 Hmm...I'm not either.  That's why you need to assimilate them into submission!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...I'm not either.  That's why you need to assimilate them into submission!



Eww, do you know where they've _been_... ?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Eww, do you know where they've _been_... ?



 Ummm...the Wizards boards?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Heck I am in the Wizards chat all the time but run in fear and cower from the boards....they are just.....um...let's go with creepy.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Heck I am in the Wizards chat all the time but run in fear and cower from the boards....they are just.....um...let's go with creepy.



 Wow, if they creep out the Hivemind, they must be scarier than a Stephen King novel!


----------



## Steve Jung

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrayn the Explana*trix.*



Might this be a clue?  Morning all.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Might this be a clue?  Morning all.



 Nah, -trix is a common ending of similar root as the -tress suffix.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrayn the Explana*trix*.



Kemrayn the Explanatress?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Kemrayn the Explanatress?



 It _is_ originally a feminine ending.  Like the stated profession of Kirke in the Odyssey (don't tell me its Circe, its a Kappa not a Sigma dammit!) is Simulatrix...


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, if they creep out the Hivemind, they must be scarier than a Stephen King novel!




no, it is just the people on the Wizards chat and boards are stupid scarey


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It _is_ originally a feminine ending.  Like the stated profession of Kirke in the Odyssey (don't tell me its Circe, its a Kappa not a Sigma dammit!) is Simulatrix...



Oh, okay......
<stuffs hands in pockets and strolls away while whistling>


----------



## Kemrain

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Might this be a clue?  Morning all.



I *did* hope someone would pick up on this.. Just mixing it up.

- Kemrain the Explana*tor*.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, it is just the people on the Wizards chat and boards are stupid scarey



 Scarily stupid?  Or stupidly scary?


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I *did* hope someone would pick up on this.. Just mixing it up.
> 
> - Kemrain the Explana*tor*.




mix it up, like you have to
mix it up, cause that's what I was born to do!!  

--Rapping Crothian.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Scarily stupid?  Or stupidly scary?




more of the first then the swecond, but I imagine if I meet them in person it would be more of the second then the first


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> more of the first then the swecond, but I imagine if I meet them in person it would be more of the second then the first



 Heh, I've definitely seen my share of dumb things said on the Wizards board.  I even stopped lurking there back when I started lurking here, which was mid-2003 I think...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> be more of the second then the first



or it could be more of the second than the first


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, I've definitely seen my share of dumb things said on the Wizards board.  I even stopped lurking there back when I started lurking here, which was mid-2003 I think...



ditto, I hardly ever post there anymore.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, I've definitely seen my share of dumb things said on the Wizards board.  I even stopped lurking there back when I started lurking here, which was mid-2003 I think...




I was there for like a day before I gave up.  It was also interesting to learn that these are the people the game is written for.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> I was there for like a day before I gave up.  It was also interesting to learn that these are the people the game is written for.



 Oh dear Athena, no!  What will the game become?


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh dear Athena, no!  What will the game become?




It already is look at the sourcebooks filled with prestige classes, and feats and very little story oriented material.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Not everybody is like you and I, Crothian. Some people just have some of the books, they dont feel the need to have 'em all!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

the story material is left up to the GM, and if he/she is lacking than they can purchase an issue or a subscription to Dungeon Magazine.


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not everybody is like you and I, Crothian. Some people just have some of the books, they dont feel the need to have 'em all!




I don't have them all...I want them all, though.....

it's worse then Pokimon


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> mix it up, like you have to
> mix it up, cause that's what I was born to do!!
> 
> --Rapping Crothian.



Born, or spawned?

- Kemrain the Suspicious.


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> the story material is left up to the GM, and if he/she is lacking than they can purchase an issue or a subscription to Dungeon Magazine.




but there is no good info on how to do story info.  Dungeon has adventure but they are singular, no connections for the most part.  There is more to the game then just adventure after adfventure after adventure.  

But then there isn't, becasue in the overly political correctness gaming has gotten: there is no wrong way to play.   :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Born, or spawned?
> 
> - Kemrain the Suspicious.



most likely spawned


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> It already is look at the sourcebooks filled with prestige classes, and feats and very little story oriented material.



 No.  If it was really made for them, we'd see something like "Races of Uber" with the following race, taken from the Wizards website:



			
				Wizard's website said:
			
		

> Genflecs are mysterious creatures, but not because no one is smart enough to figure them out, but rather everyone is smart enough to avoid them. Genflecs know no fear and will go to any distance to achieve what they want to. Usually, Genflecs stand at about 8-feet to 9-feet tall and weigh anywhere from 800-1000 pounds. The reason they are so heavy is because of their triple-layered bones. Each one of their bones has a coating of bone and then a plate that covers it. The reason this is, is because inside the bone are small are bubbles that contain helium. This allows them to fly.
> Genflecs hate humans and elves believing they are the ones who take over too much land and do not allow enough for the more superior races.
> Genflecs speak their own language, Crissa and Common.
> 
> Combat
> Genflecs, although not intelligent, are very strategic when in battle always preparing before hand unless forced into combat. Usually they start out an assault by flying in and attacking until they gain the numbers advantage. After that, they do two on one attacks and ambush, always trying to flank their opponents. If by some chance it gets reduced to one on one their superior body build will usually help them win.
> Fly Without Wings: The Genflec’s body allows them to fly without the use of wings or magic. Within their double layered, hallowed out bones lies bubbles that expand and contract. These bubbles contain a lighter than air element known as helium. They control these millions of helium pockets by relaxing or tightening their muscles.
> Night Vision: Night Vision works just as a human’s daylight vision, except it works only at night.
> Daylight Vulnerability: When in the vicinity of daylight or effects from the daylight spell, the Genflec receives a –1 to all attack, skill, and damage rolls. He also is always being flanked unless he has the class ability Uncanny Dodge (Cannot be flanked).
> 
> Magic Less: Genflecs are completely incapable of using magic. They cannot pick from any spell casting class once so ever (also meaning they have no religion) and cannot use any type of magic item. If they use any of these items or attempt to cast spells or even have spells placed on them, they are subject to 5d6 points of damage and the item or spell fails. If a harmful spell strikes them, they only take the spell’s negative effect (if any).
> Bite: Upon making a successful grapple check, the Genflec may attempt a bite. The Genflec’s teeth are rigid and double layered just like his bones and are completely capable of tearing through a human or any other creatures flesh. Just like his slam attack, the bite gains a +1 “enchantment” bonus for damage reduction purposes


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> but there is no good info on how to do story info.  Dungeon has adventure but they are singular, no connections for the most part.  There is more to the game then just adventure after adfventure after adventure.



Thats why the DMG II is coming out.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Born, or spawned?
> 
> - Kemrain the Suspicious.




I was born in East LA!!!   
I was Born in East LA!!!


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats why the DMG II is coming out.




Ya, but 5 years after third edition they get around to doing it?  THat's just pathetic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> I was born in East LA!!!
> I was Born in East LA!!!



okay, Cheech!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, but 5 years after third edition they get around to doing it?  THat's just pathetic.



I'll agree to that.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No.  If it was really made for them, we'd see something like "Races of Uber" with the following race, taken from the Wizards website:




No, the writers of Wizards are good they handle balance well.  I have complaints about the company and what they do, but even I admit the writers they have are good and deserve a lot of credit.


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> okay, Cheech!




I can't go to school today..I, I got an ear ache.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> No, the writers of Wizards are good they handle balance well.  I have complaints about the company and what they do, but even I admit the writers they have are good and deserve a lot of credit.



 Oh, the writers are quite good.  I'm not disputing that.  Just the idiosyncracies of the Wizards forums people


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> I can't go to school today..I, I got an ear ache.



<muter>.....interlopers.....<mutter>


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, the writers are quite good.  I'm not disputing that.  Just the idiosyncracies of the Wizards forums people




Ya, it is amazing they actually make the RPGnet people look good.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, it is amazing they actually make the RPGnet people look good.....



 That race from the Wizards site is so funny.  Did you read about the layers of bone that protect their bones?  Or "They attack until they have a numeric advantage"...


----------



## Crothian

The sad education system in America is showing....


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> The sad education system in America is showing....



Rarely have I been more ashamed of my people. And we could do so much better...

- Kemrain the Shameful.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Rarely have I been more ashamed of my people. And we could do so much better...
> 
> - Kemrain the Shameful.



 Wow!  I knew the Genflecs were bad, but not that bad :\


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Rarely have I been more ashamed of my people. And we could do so much better...
> 
> - Kemrain the Shameful.





your people?


----------



## randomling

Hey, Hivehivehivehivehive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> your people?



I think he means Americans.


----------



## Crothian

randomling said:
			
		

> Hey, Hivehivehivehivehive.




Lucy!!  Big hugs!!


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think he means Americans.



The felinophile got it right. Though if Joy Division was around you'd get a differeny response.

- Kemrain the Liker of Cats as Well.


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think he means Americans.




I know, but it was just interesting phrasing.


----------



## Kemrain

"I'm afraid of Americans."

- Kemrian Bowie.


----------



## Crothian

especially tjhose from  appalachian


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrian Bowie.



Did he invent the Bowie Knife?


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Did he invent the Bowie Knife?



No, he sang of Ch-ch-ch-changes.

- Kemrain the Androgenous.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Did he invent the Bowie Knife?



 You never know with Kemrain...


----------



## Crothian

_ground control to Major Tom....._


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> _ground control to Major Tom....._



for a second there I thought it said Torm!


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> for a second there I thought it said Torm!




he is a Major...a major pain in the ....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> he is a Major...a major pain in the ....



Hey, you know it!


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You never know with Kemrain...




- Kemrain the Proud to Read that Statement.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ummm...the Wizards boards?



Yeah!  Ew.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Might this be a clue?  Morning all.



Trix are for kids?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The felinophile got it right. Though if Joy Division was around you'd get a differeny response.
> 
> - Kemrain the Liker of Cats as Well.



... Whaat?  

I'm big on the educational system, actually.  I don't joke about it much.  My ideal job is Secretary of Education for the United States of America.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Whaat?
> 
> I'm big on the educational system, actually.  I don't joke about it much.  My ideal job is Secretary of Education for the United States of America.



...He called me He. what conclusions are *you* leaping to?

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ...He called me He. what conclusions are *you* leaping to?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Oh.  Um.  Too many posts for me to go back and read.

For all of those I may have missed:
What?!  Is Kemrain _*that*_ ambiguous?!

Better?


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ...He called me He. what conclusions are *you* leaping to?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




not leap...there was no leap...I took a short step and conclusions were there


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh.  Um.  Too many posts for me to go back and read.
> 
> For all of those I may have missed:
> What?!  Is Kemrain _*that*_ ambiguous?!
> 
> Better?



Eh, I'll give it to you.

- Kemrain the Appeased.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> not leap...there was no leap...I took a short step and conclusions were there



Sorry, Cro.. you're not the *you* in question. You didn't get a bold tag. Sorry.

*- Kemrain the *Bold*.*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sorry, Cro.. you're not the *you* in question. You didn't get a bold tag. Sorry.
> 
> *- Kemrain the *Bold*.*



Crothian is the schnitz, he can be bold whenever he wants!


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sorry, Cro.. you're not the *you* in question. You didn't get a bold tag. Sorry.
> 
> *- Kemrain the *Bold*.*




are yoiu sure???


----------



## Rystil Arden

Or italic


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Or italic



you're a party pooper!


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Crothian is the schnitz, he can be bold whenever he wants!



In _his_ posts, maybe.. Not in mine. Unless he edits them, but I doubt he'd ever do that.

- Kemrain the Hopeful.


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> In _his_ posts, maybe.. Not in mine. Unless he edits them, but I doubt he'd ever do that.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hopeful.




well, not so you'd notice anyway......


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> are yoiu sure???



Given that I was talking to JoyDiv, and not you..

- Kemrain the Sure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, not so you'd notice anyway......



I'd notice!


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, not so you'd notice anyway......



That would be very mean.

- Kemrain the Noticeful.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That would be very mean.
> 
> - Kemrain the Noticeful.



 Or median or mode even!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That would be very mean.



He's not a mean person.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Or median or mode even!



Pie a la mode?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Sure.



That reminds me of an old commercial...

Sure!
Unsure!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Or median or mode even!



Doesn't all of that average out?


----------



## Crothian

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That would be very mean.
> 
> - Kemrain the Noticeful.




I wouldn't be too sure on that


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That reminds me of an old commercial...
> 
> Sure!
> Unsure!



Thought of that myself. Great minds.. Or maybe similar psychosis.. who knows?

- Kemrain the "."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the "."



Kemrain the period?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Thought of that myself. Great minds.. Or maybe similar psychosis.. who knows?
> 
> - Kemrain the "."



It's probably just the medication talking.


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be too sure on that



Meanie.

- Kemrain the Running Away Crying.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Meanie.
> 
> - Kemrain the Running Away Crying.



Ohhhh, you.....you.....you.....


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ohhhh, you.....you.....you.....



Me? Me? Me?

- Kemrain the Singing?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Me? Me? Me?
> 
> - Kemrain the Singing?



Yes, you!


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yes, you!



Couldn't be!

- Kemrain the Childish.


----------



## Crothian

who stole the cookie from the cookie jar



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yes, you!




Who me?  Couldn't be.

Then who?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> who stole the cookie from the cookie jar
> 
> 
> 
> Who me?  Couldn't be.
> 
> Then who?



Kemrain, that who!


----------



## Crothian

it's an old silly childhood song that popped in my head......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> it's an old silly childhood song that popped in my head......



No doubt.


----------



## Crothian

and now it has been replaced with

_ lump sat alone in a buggy marsh,
totally motionless except for her heart,
fish swam up into lump's pajamas
she totally confused all the passing pirahna_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> and now it has been replaced with
> 
> _ lump sat alone in a buggy marsh,
> totally motionless except for her heart,
> fish swam up into lump's pajamas
> she totally confused all the passing pirahna_



_naturally....._


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> and now it has been replaced with
> 
> _ lump sat alone in a buggy marsh,
> totally motionless except for her heart,
> fish swam up into lump's pajamas
> she totally confused all the passing pirahna_



Well.. Don't blame me! I voted for the *other *guy.

- Kemrain the Presidents of the United States of America.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _naturally....._



No you throw it to Who. Naturally. Naturally!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No you throw it to Who. Naturally. Naturally!



And they're off!


----------



## Crothian

and now

_I'm trying to tell you something about my life
maybe give me insight between black and white
and the best thing you've ever done for me
is to help me take my life less seriously 
it's only life after all_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> and now
> 
> _I'm trying to tell you something about my life
> maybe give me insight between black and white
> and the best thing you've ever done for me
> is to help me take my life less seriously
> it's only life after all_



Only?!


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Only?!



Only.

- Kemrain the One.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Only.
> 
> - Kemrain the One.



One is a lonely number.


----------



## Crothian

yes only.

_I hear the drums echoing tonight
But she hears only whispers of some quiet conversation
She’s coming in 12:30 flight
The moonlit wings reflect the stars that guide me towards salvation
I stopped an old man along the way
Hoping to find some long forgotten words or ancient melodies
He turned to me as if to say, hurry boy, it’s waiting there for you_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> yes only.
> 
> _I hear the drums echoing tonight
> But she hears only whispers of some quiet conversation
> She’s coming in 12:30 flight
> The moonlit wings reflect the stars that guide me towards salvation
> I stopped an old man along the way
> Hoping to find some long forgotten words or ancient melodies
> He turned to me as if to say, hurry boy, it’s waiting there for you_



what, you're waiting for me?


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> what, you're waiting for me?




_The wild dogs cry out in the night
As they grow restless longing for some solitary company
I know that I must do what’s right
Sure as kilimanjaro rises like olympus above the serengeti
I seek to cure what’s deep inside, frightened of this thing that I’ve become_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> _The wild dogs cry out in the night
> As they grow restless longing for some solitary company
> I know that I must do what’s right
> Sure as kilimanjaro rises like olympus above the serengeti
> I seek to cure what’s deep inside, frightened of this thing that I’ve become_



Don't worry, I'll hold you. Everyone gets frightened.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> One is a lonely number.



The lonliest number that you'll ever do. Because you're doing it by yourself. Seven.

- Kemrain the se7en.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the se7en.



Eleven?


----------



## Crothian

_I'm cracked from my head down to my spine
ready to self destruct
at any time
and I'm trying to convince myself that the way I'm feeling is all I have
it could take a lifetime
to realize that you're alright _


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> _I'm cracked from my head down to my spine
> ready to self destruct
> at any time
> and I'm trying to convince myself that the way I'm feeling is all I have
> it could take a lifetime
> to realize that you're alright _



Everyone will be all right.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Eleven?



While vaguely appropriate, it would make more sense without the question mark.

- Kemrain the 6.


----------



## Crothian

It may sound absurd...but don’t be naive
Even heroes have the right to bleed
I may be disturbed...but won’t you concede
Even heroes have the right to dream
It’s not easy to be me


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the 6.



ty-nine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> It may sound absurd...but don’t be naive
> Even heroes have the right to bleed
> I may be disturbed...but won’t you concede
> Even heroes have the right to dream
> It’s not easy to be me



Who side life was easy?


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Who side life was easy?




I'm not sure who * side * it but it wouldn't be bad if it was


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm not sure who * side * it but it wouldn't be bad if it was



than there wouldn't be any challenges, and life would be infinitely boring.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> than there wouldn't be any challenges, and life would be infinitely boring.



As opposed to..?

- Kemrain the Infinitely Bored.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> As opposed to..?



having our minds challenged to come up with new ideas and thought processes, to strive to be better, to better ourselves as one race [untied]


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> having our minds challenged to come up with new ideas and thought processes, to strive to be better, to better ourselves as one race [untied]



Fair enough.

- Kemrain the Untied and Lesdixic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Fair enough.



I believe......I'll have a beer......oh, wait, I already got one!


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> than there wouldn't be any challenges, and life would be infinitely boring.




easy and boring are not hand in hand....I've had lots of fun with easy things....women mostly, but the fun was still there.....


----------



## Crothian

Frukathka said:
			
		

> having our minds challenged to come up with new ideas and thought processes, to strive to be better, to better ourselves as one race [untied]




no reason this couldn't be done if it was easy, it would just be done faster and we would have that better life now


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> easy and boring are not hand in hand....I've had lots of fun with easy things....women mostly, but the fun was still there.....



OYA!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> no reason this couldn't be done if it was easy, it would just be done faster and we would have that better life now



You know what I mean.....


----------



## Crothian

see, easy is not bad nor is it boring.....

now if we take it to the extent the Twilight Zone did, that would be something else


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> see, easy is not bad nor is it boring.....
> 
> now if we take it to the extent the Twilight Zone did, that would be something else



No argument here.


----------



## Crothian

above you said it would be infinitly boring!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> above you said it would be infinitly boring!!



I'm agreeing with you on the Twilight Zone thing.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Crothian said:
			
		

> above you said it would be infinitly boring!!



 Okay, this page so far is infinitely boring.  

I was talking to my mom on the phone earlier.  She was painting at the time -- water colours.  Her cat was stealing brushes and trying to drink the paint.

Her cat should just be glad it was water colours and not acrylics.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Given that I was talking to JoyDiv, and not you..
> 
> - Kemrain the Sure.




Ouch!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> and now it has been replaced with
> 
> _ lump sat alone in a buggy marsh,
> totally motionless except for her heart,
> fish swam up into lump's pajamas
> she totally confused all the passing pirahna_





   

You listen to better music than that Torm fella.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I'll hold you. Everyone gets frightened.




Awww...... holding Croth when he gets frightened......   

You two look sooooooooo cute together......


----------



## Knight Otu

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Her cat should just be glad it was water colours and not acrylics.




Cats are odd. Especially sine it seems they never know where they want to go. "Are you hungry? No? Ok, are you tired, and want to go to the bedroom? No? Living Room? No? Wait, so you *want *to go into the bedroom?! AARG!"


Of course, they just want to drive us insane...


----------



## Darkness

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Of course, they just want to drive us insane...



 Fortunately, it's too late to do that to me.


----------



## Knight Otu

Darkness said:
			
		

> Fortunately, it's too late to do that to me.



You're already in Seine, right?


----------



## Darkness

Yes. And I had forgotten how good this web comic is.  Maybe I should read all the issues I don't know yet.


----------



## Kemrain

Goodnight Hivemind! See you next week!

- Kemrain the Going, Going, Gone.


----------



## Knight Otu

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yes. And I had forgotten how good this web comic is.  Maybe I should read all the issues I don't know yet.



Yes, you should. not necessarily at 10 past midnight, though.


----------



## Darkness

Point. I probably _should_ sleep tonight; I'm recovering from almost being a little ill earlier this week. My voice is still kind of raspy and I could use it tomorrow (well, _today_, that is, considering it's already past midnight).


----------



## Cyberzombie

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Goodnight Hivemind! See you next week!
> 
> - Kemrain the Going, Going, Gone.



 Good night.  See you next Tuesday, most likely.  And on the next thread, probably.


----------



## Knight Otu

Darkness said:
			
		

> Point. I probably _should_ sleep tonight; I'm recovering from almost being a little ill earlier this week. My voice is still kind of raspy and I could use it tomorrow (well, _today_, that is, considering it's already past midnight).




Yeah, I'd say sleep sounds like a good idea, then.


----------



## Crothian

don't sleep, you should have the enduracne feat by now


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> don't sleep, you should have the enduracne feat by now



 True, but I need to recoup that ability damage.

By the way, Crothian, check out this thread. It's about a topic you can relate to very well. Heck, you're even mentioned.


----------



## Crothian

Darkness said:
			
		

> Heck, you're even mentioned.




That's never a good sign!!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> That's never a good sign!!



What?! It seems that lesser forums were using the Crothian's name in vain


----------



## Crothian

least no one took mthe bait.....


----------



## Darkness

Crothian said:
			
		

> least no one took mthe bait.....



 They were probably focused on Perfect Organism's post count.


----------



## Crothian

rightful so, I know I'm always more focused on a Perfect Organism


----------



## Darkness

*attaches file: true.dat*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Darkness said:
			
		

> They were probably focused on Perfect Organism's post count.




I'd smack him down with a Smite Evil for that disgusting avatar he's got. UGH! The bastard should be shot down by a whole phalanx of epic-level cats!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> rightful so, I know I'm always more focused on a Perfect Organism





He's definitely within photon torpedo range!


----------



## Darkness

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'd smack him down with a Smite Evil for that disgusting avatar he's got. UGH! The bastard should be shot down by a whole phalanx of epic-level cats!



 Granted, one could argue it's sort of nasty.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Darkness said:
			
		

> Granted, one could argue it's sort of nasty.




_Sort of_?!?!?!

It's downright *DISGUSTING*!!!!


----------



## Steve Jung

Darkness said:
			
		

> Point. I probably _should_ sleep tonight; I'm recovering from* almost being a little ill* earlier this week.



enough qualifiers, there?   I hope you feel kinda sorta better tomorrow, Darkness.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> enough qualifiers, there?   I hope you feel kinda sorta better tomorrow, Darkness.





Hope you do as well, Darkness. Sleep is your friend when you're ill.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Crothian said:
			
		

> rightful so, I know I'm always more focused on a Perfect Organism



shew, for a second there I thought you said Orgasm.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> shew, for a second there I thought you said Orgasm.



















Keep dreamin', dude.  

I didn't know that Crothian turned you on like _that_....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian has many powers...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Crothian has many powers...




Crothian: I'm too sexy/too sexy for my ooze....   

And the ability to turn guys on..... YIKES!


----------



## Rystil Arden

> And the ability to turn guys on..... YIKES!



Don't you wish that you had that power?  You must be envious of Crothian


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't you wish that you had that power?  You must be envious of Crothian




As if being harassed by Torm isn't bad enough!?!?!?!  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> As if being harassed by Torm isn't bad enough!?!?!?!  :\



 At least he's a god.  Historically, assertive girls who were harassed by gods have sometimes made out rather well.  Take Caenis.  After Poseidon harassed her, she forced him to grant her one wish and wished to become a man, and then Poseidon made her into a nearly invincible warrior and she became a hero named Caeneus.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> At least he's a god.  Historically, assertive girls who were harassed by gods have sometimes made out rather well.  Take Caenis.  After Poseidon harassed her, she forced him to grant her one wish and wished to become a man, and then Poseidon made her into a nearly invincible warrior and she became a hero named Caeneus.




I doubt that would work outside of a myth....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I doubt that would work outside of a myth....



 You could always ask Torm, and he see if he's willing


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You could always ask Torm, and he see if he's willing





Nice try.


----------



## Darkness

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> As if being harassed by Torm isn't bad enough!?!?!?!  :\



 On the bright side, he doesn't have Perfect Organism's avatar.


----------



## Jdvn1

Always look on the bright side of life...

do do, do do, do do


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Darkness said:
			
		

> On the bright side, he doesn't have Perfect Organism's avatar.




That's a major relief! I think he said he has cats too....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

You guys are a freakin' laugh riot! I can't possibly be prouder of my fellow ENWorlders!


----------



## Crothian

i had snow.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> i had snow.....



 Snow in Ohio in late April?


----------



## Crothian

ya, and it was coming down pretty good this morning.  No cumilation becasue the ground isn't frozen, but I had adecent amount on the truck before I went out today.  Decent meaning it covered it, but only with like an 8th of an inch.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, and it was coming down pretty good this morning.  No cumilation becasue the ground isn't frozen, but I had adecent amount on the truck before I went out today.  Decent meaning it covered it, but only with like an 8th of an inch.



 Well in Cambridge its really warm, but raining


----------



## Crothian

lucky you, it 80 a few days ago....this actually more common in Ohio then you'd think


----------



## Jdvn1

The weather has been horrible here the last few days -- hot and humid.  Blech.


----------



## Crothian

do you perfer below freezing?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> do you perfer below freezing?



 I do!!!!  I do!!!!

(seriously, I think I have soem feat that gives me Cold Resistance 1 or something and Vulnerability to Heat; I'm known to go out in T-shirt and shorts in the winter here).


----------



## Crothian

I'm the same way.  I have my windows open at the mement even with the freezing weather


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm the same way.  I have my windows open at the mement even with the freezing weather



 Me too.  It drives people craaaaaaaaaaazy.


----------



## Crothian

if I have guests, I close the windows.  I try to be polite and considerate especially with lady friends.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> do you perfer below freezing?



Actually, yes.  Very much so.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> if I have guests, I close the windows.  I try to be polite and considerate especially with lady friends.



 Ladies never seem to care much for the cold.  I think I'd close the windows if I ever had one come to visit me, but since I don't, then it doesn't matter :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> if I have guests, I close the windows.  I try to be polite and considerate especially with lady friends.



IME, they're cold regardless.  Having blankets around is more effective, I think.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ladies never seem to care much for the cold.  I think I'd close the windows if I ever had one come to visit me, but since I don't, then it doesn't matter :\




the women I know don't like the cold, so they request the windows get closed.....


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> IME, they're cold regardless.  Having blankets around is more effective, I think.




I perfer different ways to warm them up


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I perfer different ways to warm them up



Space heaters?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Space heaters?



 Or an electric pig blanket


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Or an electric pig blanket



Poor piggie...


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Or an electric pig blanket




I'm not having a barbeque


----------



## Steve Jung

I had barbeque today. Mmm. Pulled pork sandwich.


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I had barbeque today. Mmm. Pulled pork sandwich.




I had snow...so we went out for some good campus Pizza


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> I had snow...so we went out for some good campus Pizza



 Mmm...pizza!  I like cooking my own, or pasta


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Mmm...pizza!  I like cooking my own, or pasta




homemade is good, but sometimes I like to go out with my friends and get served on instead of oing the serving


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> homemade is good, but sometimes I like to go out with my friends and get served on instead of oing the serving



 I like doing the baking; its fun.  When I was little, my parents would never cook meals.  They always went to restaurants, every night...so it could just be a reaction to that


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I like doing the baking; its fun.  When I was little, my parents would never cook meals.  They always went to restaurants, every night...so it could just be a reaction to that




makes sense...so, I'm curious are you at MIT??


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> makes sense...so, I'm curious are you at MIT??



 Yes I am!


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes I am!




I'm like Sherlock Holmes!!!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm like Sherlock Holmes!!!



 Is it the thirty or so times I've said it on ENWorld or the Cambridge MA on Location?


----------



## Steve Jung

How'd you do that?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> How'd you do that?



 Hmm?


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Is it the thirty or so times I've said it on ENWorld or the Cambridge MA on Location?




Truthfully, I never say you mention it.  It is the location though.  I almost went there ....


----------



## Steve Jung

Well I posted that after your answer.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> Truthfully, I never say you mention it.  It is the location though.  I almost went there ....



 Why not?  Can't be because you didn't like the weather


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why not?  Can't be because you didn't like the weather




Cost mostly


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> Cost mostly



 Its a fun place!  Not nearly enough PnP players though...you'd expect a hell of a lot more from a place like MIT.


----------



## Crothian

Ya, you would expect more there.  Do they have a gaming club?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, you would expect more there.  Do they have a gaming club?



 No.......they....they....have an Assassin's Guild...and it has crazy LARPers...


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Well I posted that after your answer.




I can't beleive I almost forgot

_ glares_

I feel better now


----------



## Rystil Arden

It gets to the point where I have been unable to find even a single PnP player here throughout all my time


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No.......they....they....have an Assassin's Guild...and it has crazy LARPers...




is that the name of a LARP club or is it somethign different?

and I've never heard of a college without some sort of gaming club, even my friend who'd college was under a 1000 kids had one


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It gets to the point where I have been unable to find even a single PnP player here throughout all my time




recruit and teach people


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> recruit and teach people



 I've tried and failed...multiple times...so I just Skype with my old group from HS.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> is that the name of a LARP club or is it somethign different?
> 
> and I've never heard of a college without some sort of gaming club, even my friend who'd college was under a 1000 kids had one



 The Assassin's Guild is instead of a gaming club.  I guess a large enough percentage of potential PnP players will LARP instead if that is what is offered.  I am not one of them.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've tried and failed...multiple times...so I just Skype with my old group from HS.




need to have a better eye and never give up


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Assassin's Guild is instead of a gaming club.  I guess a large enough percentage of potential PnP players will LARP instead if that is what is offered.  I am not one of them.




why not?  What does the club do?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> need to have a better eye and never give up



 I've just resigned myself to Skype and PbP.  I've pretty much tried on all my acquaintances and mostly gotten neutral but unwilling to play responses, and a few negative ones


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> why not?  What does the club do?



 LARPing and shooting people with dart guns (called "Patrol")


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've just resigned myself to Skype and PbP.  I've pretty much tried on all my acquaintances and mostly gotten neutral but unwilling to play responses, and a few negative ones




Carry around a gaming book and make it sort of obvious.  I've had people approach me about gaming when I do this on e a campus.  I found my valkyrie  that way.  I miss them.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> LARPing and shooting people with dart guns (called "Patrol")




do people give back the darts?  assuming they are reusible that is.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> do people give back the darts?  assuming they are reusible that is.....



 I don't know.  I hate that sort of thing (FPSes, dart guns, any sort of mock shooting), so I never cared to find out.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> Carry around a gaming book and make it sort of obvious.  I've had people approach me about gaming when I do this on e a campus.  I found my valkyrie  that way.  I miss them.



 I don't think that would work...and besides, I'd have no place to put those books, unless I brought a bookbag for that purpose, and then nobody would see them


----------



## Steve Jung

Crothian said:
			
		

> I can't beleive I almost forgot
> 
> _ glares_
> 
> I feel better now



Gee. Thanks.   


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It gets to the point where I have been unable to find even a single PnP player here throughout all my time



They're too busy playing pranks, I guess.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't think that would work...and besides, I'd have no place to put those books, unless I brought a bookbag for that purpose, and then nobody would see them




just carry it out in the open, read it during classes or something like on a quad, or bench, or place people hand out


----------



## Crothian

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Gee. Thanks.




You're welcome, I aplogize for not doing it for at least a few weeks.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> just carry it out in the open, read it during classes or something like on a quad, or bench, or place people hand out



 Heh, reading RPG books during class probably wouldn't make the professors very happy


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, reading RPG books during class probably wouldn't make the professors very happy



I make characters during class.  I don't pull out my books unless I'm in the back and I really need something.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, reading RPG books during class probably wouldn't make the professors very happy




are you trhere to make them happy?  no.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> are you trhere to make them happy?  no.....



Then again, annoying the people that give you grades isn't a good idea.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then again, annoying the people that give you grades isn't a good idea.




I found that as long as I did the work, got the grades, the profs didn't care what I did in class as long as I didn't disturb them or the other students


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I make characters during class.  I don't pull out my books unless I'm in the back and I really need something.



 I make characters sometimes during class too, but I do it in my head


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> I found that as long as I did the work, got the grades, the profs didn't care what I did in class as long as I didn't disturb them or the other students



 I've found that at MIT, where you aren't going to be getting over 90% from natural grading, making sure the professor likes you is important...


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> I found that as long as I did the work, got the grades, the profs didn't care what I did in class as long as I didn't disturb them or the other students



I think it depends on the professor.  I've known some like that too, and I've known some that expect all students to be paying attention and taking notes all the time.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I make characters sometimes during class too, but I do it in my head



Well, I meant that I write out the stats and everything.  I've been joining a number of PbP games, so I've had to write stuff out.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I meant that I write out the stats and everything.  I've been joining a number of PbP games, so I've had to write stuff out.



 I write it out in my head, not paper.  Or do you bring your laptop and type it up in class?


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've found that at MIT, where you aren't going to be getting over 90% from natural grading, making sure the professor likes you is important...




obviously, it is a tougher school then I went to but 90% or higher was not hard at a state school.


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think it depends on the professor.  I've known some like that too, and I've known some that expect all students to be paying attention and taking notes all the time.




the fun thing is that writing out a campign and taking notes looks remarkible similiar


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> obviously, it is a tougher school then I went to but 90% or higher was not hard at a state school.



 No, most certainly not hard, as my fellow players from high school can attest.  Whereas at MIT, I have gotten 'B's for the first time since Elementary School, where nobody got perfect scores.  Its really scary to get your first 'B's when you've never seen one before


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> the fun thing is that writing out a campign and taking notes looks remarkible similiar



 And also doing the crossword puzzle.  For the hell of it, I've done the crossword puzzle in the front row of every class, twice a week.  You never get caught in the front row; its those back row people who are suspicious-seeming


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I write it out in my head, not paper.  Or do you bring your laptop and type it up in class?



I write it out in the same format I'm going to type it up.  Makes the process go faster, I think.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> the fun thing is that writing out a campign and taking notes looks remarkible similiar



... Yeah, I've found that to be very convenient.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I write it out in the same format I'm going to type it up.  Makes the process go faster, I think.



 Meh, having it in your head in the same format is much more efficient; saves on the time it takes your brain to the table-look-up from the sheet to your brain from typing


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Meh, having it in your head in the same format is much more efficient; saves on the time it takes your brain to the table-look-up from the sheet to your brain from typing



Well, I don't always rememer that Weapon Finesse has a BAB requirement and I don't remember what the saves are when I'm a Wiz5/Inctr5, and I forget what all the familiars do, I need to look at the spell list when choosing spells because I'm not comfortable with arcane casters yet, and I always forget whether or not Improved Critical requires BAB +6 or +8, etc.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, most certainly not hard, as my fellow players from high school can attest.  Whereas at MIT, I have gotten 'B's for the first time since Elementary School, where nobody got perfect scores.  Its really scary to get your first 'B's when you've never seen one before




Did you ever run into any proffessor that graded on the curve, but would only give out a single A per class each semester?  I had one of those and it really pissed me off.  My final grade was 104% and I got a B


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> Did you ever run into any proffessor that graded on the curve, but would only give out a single A per class each semester?  I had one of those and it really pissed me off.  My final grade was 104% and I got a B



 Curves are illegal at MIT.  We also don't have a "with honors" thing.  Makes us all comrades and a lot less competition between students than other similar schools (and we are the direct opposite of places like JHU where premeds who fall asleep in the library have had their notes and work stolent).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I don't always rememer that Weapon Finesse has a BAB requirement and I don't remember what the saves are when I'm a Wiz5/Inctr5, and I forget what all the familiars do, I need to look at the spell list when choosing spells because I'm not comfortable with arcane casters yet, and I always forget whether or not Improved Critical requires BAB +6 or +8, etc.



 Ah, good thing for me I memorised all that!  (and I guess I have an unfair advantage because I DM all the time, so I have played characters of all classes quite a lot).


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, good thing for me I memorised all that!  (and I guess I have an unfair advantage because I DM all the time, so I have played characters of all classes quite a lot).



Yeah, I need more time for all of that.  Then again, I haven't tried to remember any of that.  Eventually it'll stick, I'm sure.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Curves are illegal at MIT.  We also don't have a "with honors" thing.  Makes us all comrades and a lot less competition between students than other similar schools (and we are the direct opposite of places like JHU where premeds who fall asleep in the library have had their notes and work stolent).



I hear the Freshman courses there don't have grades.  It's basically auto-pass.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Curves are illegal at MIT.  We also don't have a "with honors" thing.  Makes us all comrades and a lot less competition between students than other similar schools (and we are the direct opposite of places like JHU where premeds who fall asleep in the library have had their notes and work stolent).




wow, I should have gone there.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I hear the Freshman courses there don't have grades.  It's basically auto-pass.



 Not exactly.  The first semester, you don't get graded.  It doesn't matter which classes you're taking at the time.

It made me REALLY REALLY MAD!!!! (because I took classes that were supposedly "hard" to get them over with on pass/no-record, and got all As and my only A+ that semester...and nobody will EVER KNOW)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow, I should have gone there.....



 Ya, the friendly atmosphere here is what made the decision for me.  The Harvard people were jackasses (got accepted there and Caltech and etc, etc)


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not exactly.  The first semester, you don't get graded.  It doesn't matter which classes you're taking at the time.
> 
> It made me REALLY REALLY MAD!!!! (because I took classes that were supposedly "hard" to get them over with on pass/no-record, and got all As and my only A+ that semester...and nobody will EVER KNOW)



Ah, amusing.  My impression is that, after college, most people won't care regardless.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I need more time for all of that.  Then again, I haven't tried to remember any of that.  Eventually it'll stick, I'm sure.



 One of my only DM skills is my ability to stat up any NPC in my head, in the time it takes to get to her initiative in the first combat round.  This allows me to play very freeform.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> One of my only DM skills is my ability to stat up any NPC in my head, in the time it takes to get to her initiative in the first combat round.  This allows me to play very freeform.



Interesting.  That's what I use the 3.0 DMG for.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, amusing.  My impression is that, after college, most people won't care regardless.



 I need more As to get in the MEng program.  I should be able to get out of here in a total of 4 years with a Bachelors and Masters if I do (must be the fact that I often take 6 big classes, what would be for you guys the equivalent of a 26 credits)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Interesting.  That's what I use the 3.0 DMG for.



 Those NPCs are boring, dumb, and not strong enough to challenge my PCs   The ones I do in my head will have crazy PrCs and feat combos, and more importantly, they'll all be different


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I need more As to get in the MEng program.  I should be able to get out of here in a total of 4 years with a Bachelors and Masters if I do (must be the fact that I often take 6 big classes, what would be for you guys the equivalent of a 26 credits)



... Eesh.  The max is supposed to be 18.  I've taken 21 before.  26 is closer to impossible.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Those NPCs are boring, dumb, and not strong enough to challenge my PCs   The ones I do in my head will have crazy PrCs and feat combos, and more importantly, they'll all be different



Well, I use them for skeletons.  I rarely run them as-is.  I also spend much more time on BBEGs.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Eesh.  The max is supposed to be 18.  I've taken 21 before.  26 is closer to impossible.



 26 is easy when your main power is speed.  That's my main power.  My mind fast.  Not so accurate, or insightful, or even particularly interesting, but fast.  People mistake that for intelligence...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I use them for skeletons.  I rarely run them as-is.  I also spend much more time on BBEGs.



 Ah, I don't like using them for skeletons because they are too poorly designed to challenge anyone.  The level 3 NPC Sorcerer from the DMG is the most worthless CR 3 encounter in the D&D universe, as far as I can tell...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 26 is easy when your main power is speed.  That's my main power.  My mind fast.  Not so accurate, or insightful, or even particularly interesting, but fast.  People mistake that for intelligence...



Ooh, what're your Minesweeper scores?

My mind's pretty fast -- significantly faster than most -- but I'm also a slacker.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, I don't like using them for skeletons because they are too poorly designed to challenge anyone.  The level 3 NPC Sorcerer from the DMG is the most worthless CR 3 encounter in the D&D universe, as far as I can tell...



I tend not to use NPCs unless they're BBEG's.  I use those things mostly for the numbers.  If I think feat choices are spell choices are better spent, I'll change them.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ooh, what're your Minesweeper scores?
> 
> My mind's pretty fast -- significantly faster than most -- but I'm also a slacker.



 I do Solitaire.  I have no idea how I ever got 12000 on Solitaire, but I did once


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I tend not to use NPCs unless they're BBEG's.  I use those things mostly for the numbers.  If I think feat choices are spell choices are better spent, I'll change them.



 I don't like the numbers.  The stats are too low.  I'd only use those NPCs if I forced my PCs to take a below-average PB like 25, but since I let them roll, the NPCs need more stats.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I do Solitaire.  I have no idea how I ever got 12000 on Solitaire, but I did once



Well, Minesweeper is the game for fast minds.  And fast mice.  I got my score among the best in the world for a while (I would've been ranked around 90th or so in the world).


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't like the numbers.  The stats are too low.  I'd only use those NPCs if I forced my PCs to take a below-average PB like 25, but since I let them roll, the NPCs need more stats.



Oh, okay.  I'm okay with peons having lower stats.  Well, depending on the circumstances, but still.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, Minesweeper is the game for fast minds.  And fast mice.  I got my score among the best in the world for a while (I would've been ranked around 90th or so in the world).



 Meh, I have a laptop.  It isn't good for games where you need to move the mouse and click accurately.  Hence, don't play Minesweeper.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, okay.  I'm okay with peons having lower stats.  Well, depending on the circumstances, but still.



 By peons do you mean commoners?  I give enemy grunts the benefit of the doubt.  That's why the players felt a majour accomplishment when they killed off 75 of the 300 soldiers, including the leader who was higher level than they, and drove off the rest, with only 3 PCs and no casters


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Meh, I have a laptop.  It isn't good for games where you need to move the mouse and click accurately.  Hence, don't play Minesweeper.



I can't have a computer without a mouse.  If I had a laptop, I'd get one of those small mice.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> By peons do you mean commoners?  I give enemy grunts the benefit of the doubt.  That's why the players felt a majour accomplishment when they killed off 75 of the 300 soldiers, including the leader who was higher level than they, and drove off the rest, with only 3 PCs and no casters



Um, grunts.  What level was your party?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Um, grunts.  What level was your party?



 Level 12.  The soldiers ranged from level 1 to 16 in class levels, with most of them being about level 4 or 5, and the soldiers were from a +2 LA race, so they were even stronger than usual.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Level 12.  The soldiers ranged from level 1 to 16 in class levels, with most of them being about level 4 or 5, and the soldiers were from a +2 LA race, so they were even stronger than usual.



I always picture how the DMG mentions... most grunts in an army are level 1, and maybe they're fighters.  More likely warriors.  Sounds like your party did pretty well, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I always picture how the DMG mentions... most grunts in an army are level 1, and maybe they're fighters.  More likely warriors.  Sounds like your party did pretty well, though.



 The Vandolian Empire is the most powerful fighting force in the world.  They consider themselves racially and intellectually superior to "Northlanders" and they are based on a meritocracy that takes people that can't excel and uses them in experiments or to attach to dangerous machines that suck life energy to create a powerful warrior.  This keeps them at relatively high level 

The PCs were freaking awesome though!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Vandolian Empire is the most powerful fighting force in the world.  They consider themselves racially and intellectually superior to "Northlanders" and they are based on a meritocracy that takes people that can't excel and uses them in experiments or to attach to dangerous machines that suck life energy to create a powerful warrior.  This keeps them at relatively high level
> 
> The PCs were freaking awesome though!



Do you have a campaign website?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do you have a campaign website?



No, but I get the feeling that I should write a story hour 

And if my PbP Spelljamming campaign is a success, I could be convinced to do a PbP in my homebrew setting (the one with the Vandolians).


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, but I get the feeling that I should write a story hour
> 
> And if my PbP Spelljamming campaign is a success, I could be convinced to do a PbP in my homebrew setting (the one with the Vandolians).



Yeah, you should do a story hour.

If your homebrew setting is basically standard D&D, I'll play it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, you should do a story hour.
> 
> If your homebrew setting is basically standard D&D, I'll play it.



 Its standard D&D, and I use some of the FR deities for the pantheon because I love that pantheon (but there's some weird twists in that too...).  I also allow almost everything Wizards (or reasonable d20) into it, which I guess is non-standard, with the understanding that the DM can use all that stuff too for crazy bad guys.  Cosmology is mostly 2e Planescape (so the Astral and Ethereal are perpendicular, dammit!).  And Psionics is Different, but there is only one psion (and his apprentice), and you can't be them.  There's a good in-game reason for this involving the Far Realms and iillithids.  Also, anyone in this world is required to know and hate a foul villain known as Dhistan Moonshadow (former PC, went to the dark side and was super-evil).


----------



## Rystil Arden

I wish I had time for a story hour.  Right now I'm not sure anyone would actually read it, and since I have a backlog of about three years on the current adventure, it would be a lot of effort to write it all up :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its standard D&D, and I use some of the FR deities for the pantheon because I love that pantheon (but there's some weird twists in that too...).  I also allow almost everything Wizards (or reasonable d20) into it, which I guess is non-standard, with the understanding that the DM can use all that stuff too for crazy bad guys.  Cosmology is mostly 2e Planescape (so the Astral and Ethereal are perpendicular, dammit!).  And Psionics is Different, but there is only one psion (and his apprentice), and you can't be them.  There's a good in-game reason for this involving the Far Realms and iillithids.  Also, anyone in this world is required to know and hate a foul villain known as Dhistan Moonshadow (former PC, went to the dark side and was super-evil).



That's standard enough for me.  I'd give you my pantheon to look at, if you were thinking about having something more original, but sounds like fun.  I'd play!


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I wish I had time for a story hour.  Right now I'm not sure anyone would actually read it, and since I have a backlog of about three years on the current adventure, it would be a lot of effort to write it all up :\



Well, I have heard that the SH forum has been slow recently.  It'd probably be read by some, but I think it's also a good place to store logs... you can't lose it if it's on EN World.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's standard enough for me.  I'd give you my pantheon to look at, if you were thinking about having something more original, but sounds like fun.  I'd play!



 Oh, the deities are hard-wired into the setting at this point.  I had a lot of pantheons to choose from and I picked FR, partly because I wanted Shar because I have a Shadow Weave, and partly because its a well-fleshed and fully developed pantheon.  To contrast with the Greyhawk pantheon, I had to spend almost an hour of research to even *find* a beauty or love goddess for my only Greyhawk character.  Her name is Mhyrissa, she's Neutral Good, and that is all that I could discover...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I have heard that the SH forum has been slow recently.  It'd probably be read by some, but I think it's also a good place to store logs... you can't lose it if it's on EN World.



 Believe me, if I had some kind of logs in Word format or on paper or something, I would definitely put it up for ENWorld to read.  Right now, though, I don't have anything written down yet   (all in my head)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Believe me, if I had some kind of logs in Word format or on paper or something, I would definitely put it up for ENWorld to read.  Right now, though, I don't have anything written down yet   (all in my head)



Do you have MS Word, or do you need a word processor program?


----------



## Rystil Arden

I have OpenOffice


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, the deities are hard-wired into the setting at this point.  I had a lot of pantheons to choose from and I picked FR, partly because I wanted Shar because I have a Shadow Weave, and partly because its a well-fleshed and fully developed pantheon.  To contrast with the Greyhawk pantheon, I had to spend almost an hour of research to even *find* a beauty or love goddess for my only Greyhawk character.  Her name is Mhyrissa, she's Neutral Good, and that is all that I could discover...



... Yeah, I'm not a big fan of the Greyhawk pantheon.  I think the FR pantheon is ... just too much.  I tried to find a balance in mine.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Believe me, if I had some kind of logs in Word format or on paper or something, I would definitely put it up for ENWorld to read.  Right now, though, I don't have anything written down yet   (all in my head)



That's a long term project that's probably worth it.  At least for me, when I put things down, details come out better.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Not sure what OpenOffice is. I'm guessing though that it is similar to MSOffice, except it is Open Source. Anyway, if you want a free version of an advanced word proceesing program link to here. You should be able to find one for your OS.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Do you have MS Word, or do you need a word processor program?



Even notepad would be suitable, I think...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Even notepad would be suitable, I think...



Too primitive for my taste.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Yeah, I'm not a big fan of the Greyhawk pantheon.  I think the FR pantheon is ... just too much.  I tried to find a balance in mine.



 Well I said its sort of the FR Pantheon.  I don't have all of the gods, and some are rearranged in their importance in certain countries and cities.  Like the country of Sundaria has Siamorphe as a patron deity, and also Waukeen somewhat.  Siamorphe isn't too big in Faerun, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's a long term project that's probably worth it.  At least for me, when I put things down, details come out better.



 Hmm...it might be, but its a daunting task.  I would expect at least 60 hours of work to complete it, and that's if I just typed up a whirlwind without any quality control...Sounds like something for after finals and Eyros are over.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well I said its sort of the FR Pantheon.  I don't have all of the gods, and some are rearranged in their importance in certain countries and cities.  Like the country of Sundaria has Siamorphe as a patron deity, and also Waukeen somewhat.  Siamorphe isn't too big in Faerun, though.



A friend of mine in CA isnt too fond of a large deific portfolio, so he just cherry picks the deities that he wants from any setting and modifies them to suit his campaign (if it all). For example, he picked Tyr, renamed him Volcon, changed his symbol to a Phoenix and added the fire domain to the list of domains available.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A friend of mine in CA isnt too fond of a large deific portfolio, so he just cherry picks the deities that he wants from any setting and modifies them to suit his campaign (if it all). For example, he picked Tyr, renamed him Volcon, changed his symbol to a Phoenix and added the fire domain to the list of domains available.



 Ah, now if I'm going to pick a deity, I figure I might as well just keep the name.  Especially when he comes from Norse myth anyways


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Too primitive for my taste.



What?  Notepad is awesome!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What?  Notepad is awesome!



 Yeah!  I use Notepad for all my ENWorld chart-posting because otherwise its all misaligned.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah!  I use Notepad for all my ENWorld chart-posting because otherwise its all misaligned.



They're misaligned anyway, have you checked these lately?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What?  Notepad is awesome!



I just prefer a program that lets me modify the text however I choose.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> They're misaligned anyway, have you checked these lately?



 Well mine are usually misaligned anyway because I'm bad at it, but they'll sometimes come out right from notepad, and they'll never come out right with anything else.


----------



## randomling

*bounces into the hive*

Hello hello!


----------



## Rystil Arden

randomling said:
			
		

> *bounces into the hive*
> 
> Hello hello!



 Greetings!  We're talking about homebrews, story hours, and word processors right now!


----------



## randomling

Most interesting!


----------



## Rystil Arden

randomling said:
			
		

> Most interesting!



 Yup.  People are trying to convince me to write a story hour...I probably should :\


----------



## randomling

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup.  People are trying to convince me to write a story hour...I probably should :\



Don't you want to?


----------



## Rystil Arden

randomling said:
			
		

> Don't you want to?



 Its going to take like 60 hours of work though, and that's if I speed-type and ignore accuracy and such


----------



## randomling

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its going to take like 60 hours of work though, and that's if I speed-type and ignore accuracy and such



That sounds like a lot of time investment. Would your game benefit much from it? Could you start from next session (eliminating backlog that way) or get your players to contribute character-POV pieces (reducing your workload)?


----------



## Rystil Arden

randomling said:
			
		

> That sounds like a lot of time investment. Would your game benefit much from it? Could you start from next session (eliminating backlog that way) or get your players to contribute character-POV pieces (reducing your workload)?



 Hmm...I don't really need it for my campaign, it would be mostly so people here could read the crazy hijinks, since they often sound interested in the context of my campaigns.  So if I started from next session, it would be incomprehensible to the intended audience.  And then my players...don't even own the core rulebooks, let alone frequent ENWorld.  They're all lazy blokes, but at least they're fun roleplayers sometimes.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah!  I use Notepad for all my ENWorld chart-posting because otherwise its all misaligned.



Ditto.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I just prefer a program that lets me modify the text however I choose.



I just type out of vb code.


----------



## Jdvn1

randomling said:
			
		

> That sounds like a lot of time investment. Would your game benefit much from it? Could you start from next session (eliminating backlog that way) or get your players to contribute character-POV pieces (reducing your workload)?



... That's a good idea.  Whether or not it's necessary, it still fulfills the neatness of Story Hours.


----------



## Steve Jung

Hi gang. What's going on?


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hi gang. What's going on?



Not much.  It's currently pretty slow, like most weekends.


----------



## Steve Jung

I hear you. How are you?


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, all right.  I'm currently making two characters for PbP games here, which should have been done a while ago.  So I feel a little behind.  And yourself?


----------



## Steve Jung

What games are you joining?
Right now I'm doing that not pron thing.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I used to type up journal entries for two different characters but eventually gave up when I got too much of a backlog and it got to the point where it was too far removed from the game session so I'd forget alot of the neat details. Sure, I'd take notes but if it's still "fresh" in my mind, I can fill in alot of stuff...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I just type out of vb code.




You know you've been doing code too long when........


----------



## Jdvn1

Hm, I didn't see that thread.  I'm joining two FR games -- one's level 10, the other's 1st.


----------



## Knight Otu

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Right now I'm doing that not pron thing.




How vital is music for that thing?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, I didn't see that thread.  I'm joining two FR games -- one's level 10, the other's 1st.




Our first FR game started at level 10-11. Were gonna start at 9th, but then someone decided she wanted to play a drow.... (not me, I don't care for drow!) and her hubby played a half-drow. The other two of us played humans, one of which "deviated" into a tiefling.... he only got weirder after that... In the end, only I was playing a "normal" PC: the only human left in the party with the freakish tiefling who later "sprouted" a third eye in his forehead from this contagion storm and didn't want it healed when my cleric healed him of the effects; he later started wearing a bandanna over it to keep from looking like a freak....    :\ That was the game where the party went epic level before it ended when the DM tired of finding stuff to throw at us that weren't either low demigods (Gargauth) or uber dragons... he literally blew up most of the party in a huge fight and an epic counterspell against our drow sorceress' epic spell! All 3 of us, minus the tiefling freak who managed to get married(!); the only one of the bunch, were blown to smithereens and now reside in the realms of our respective deities....   

The second one, under same DM, started at 3rd level. The only one who was a freak in this one was his gf who played a Fey'ri sorcerer who disrupted the rest of ours' LG-aligned characters, especially my paladin. We're now in that 15th-16th level range. The paladin, in a chance meeting with the gods (a tie-in with the epic campaign) turned into a half-dragon and is now dealing with the effects of the Dragon Rage. (basically makes her into an irritable B----!) One character left and his sister is now disowned by her family for having died and came back (some sort of social and cultural taboo). Good thing the rest of us weren't there when that happened or all hell woulda broken loose! Even the paladin who, despite this being a local law, might not have given a crap at that point, with friendship possibly winning out on obeying that local law! And probably risking losing her paladinhood in the process.....    

Both games have been fun, even for me who don't know much about the FR world (I don't own alot of the books- 2 in fact!) but I do like the fleshed out deities in that world. And the fact that I can pick a locale and read up on how people in that area react...


----------



## Steve Jung

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> How vital is music for that thing?



There's music?  I see in the source that there's background music, but I haven't heard it. There is some manipulation of sound files, though.


----------



## megamania

'allo hive.  Its been a looong time since I visited.  What is up?  I just home from work and need to mellow out before going to sleep.


----------



## Crothian

the hive thinks you work odd hours.....


----------



## megamania

Fits then.  I am odd afterall


----------



## Rystil Arden

megamania said:
			
		

> Fits then.  I am odd afterall



 I work even odder hours because I pick my own hours!


----------



## Crothian

so, in the vote off a feat thread, should I ridicule people for the stupid reasons they have for not liking a feat?


----------



## megamania

Mack Molding (plastics factory)  3:15 pm to 11:45 pm Mon-Fri
Stewarts (convience store)  mornings and evenings on weekends.

Total 60-75 hours a week.


----------



## megamania

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, in the vote off a feat thread, should I ridicule people for the stupid reasons they have for not liking a feat?




Dunno.  Let me look at the thread.


----------



## Crothian

megamania said:
			
		

> Dunno.  Let me look at the thread.




http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=129533

that is the right one


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, in the vote off a feat thread, should I ridicule people for the stupid reasons they have for not liking a feat?



 I don't know.  Want me to ridicule that idiot who voted off Improved Counterspell (just kidding  )?


----------



## Evilhalfling

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> What games are you joining?
> Right now I'm doing that not pron thing.




Made it to level 4 Hoody Hoo


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't know.  Want me to ridicule that idiot who voted off Improved Counterspell (just kidding  )?




That was me being an ass.  Since it was so widely defended in the last thread, I just had to pick it  

But like the guy who picked Dodge becasue he can't remeber to use it, tha'ts just dumb.  It's not the feats fault he can't remember his own characters abilities.  Many of the feats are being voted worthless becasue of peoples failures and changes to the game that makes the feat worthless, and not because the feat actually is.


----------



## megamania

Most of the feats I dislike are campaign specific.  Looking at the thread(s) there are some good arguements and some ...more bias or not thought out ones.


----------



## Evilhalfling

I am voting against a bad feat, not a useless one.  Eventually it will go.  
I just got tired of the endless wrangling and I just want to nominate feats to troll. 
yeah improve intiative SuX.  and weapon focus cause its boring.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> That was me being an ass.  Since it was so widely defended in the last thread, I just had to pick it
> 
> But like the guy who picked Dodge becasue he can't remeber to use it, tha'ts just dumb.  It's not the feats fault he can't remember his own characters abilities.  Many of the feats are being voted worthless becasue of peoples failures and changes to the game that makes the feat worthless, and not because the feat actually is.



 Yeah the Dodge and Eschew votes were dumb.  Also people who don't understand metamagic and item creation and so just vote them all away if they can


----------



## Crothian

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I am voting against a bad feat, not a useless one.  Eventually it will go.




eventually they will all go except one.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah the Dodge and Eschew votes were dumb.  Also people who don't understand metamagic and item creation and so just vote them all away if they can




it amazes me that these people can understand what dice are at times..... 

--Crothian, Intellectual Snob and Elitist


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> eventually they will all go except one.



 Hmm...the best feats depend on what your character is.  They are probably Improved Initiative, Quicken Spell, Weapon Focus, and the Save feats, though...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> it amazes me that these people can understand what dice are at times.....
> 
> --Crothian, Intellectual Snob and Elitist



 Yeah, at least most of the people here are smarter than the average on WotC boards...but...remember Sir Thorncrest?


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...the best feats depend on what your character is.  They are probably Improved Initiative, Quicken Spell, Weapon Focus, and the Save feats, though...




quicken spell won't make it cause it is meta magic, weapon focus won't because it is boring

Improved Initiative and Iron Will, that being the best of the save feats


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> quicken spell won't make it cause it is meta magic, weapon focus won't because it is boring
> 
> Improved Initiative and Iron Will, that being the best of the save feats



 I know that Quicken Spell won't make it, but its still better than all the others there except Improved Initiative...


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, at least most of the people here are smarter than the average on WotC boards...but...remember Sir Thorncrest?




most people here like to think they are smarter ...they really aren't.  I've noticed that people tend to act differnent on different boards, so on the wizards boards some smart sounding EN Worlders go nuts and become dumb


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know that Quicken Spell won't make it, but its still better than all the others there except Improved Initiative...




Quicken is more powerful, not better.  Iron Will ter since failing a will save can easily take you out of combat of a while.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, at least most of the people here are smarter than the average on WotC boards...but...remember Sir Thorncrest?




Not If I can help it.
*checks* yup he is still on my ignore list.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> most people here like to think they are smarter ...they really aren't.  I've noticed that people tend to act differnent on different boards, so on the wizards boards some smart sounding EN Worlders go nuts and become dumb



 Oh.  Well, I like to think I'm smarter than the average on the WotC boards because the average on the WotC boards is...uhh....not so smart.  I dunno.  Tests and stuff always say I'm smart because they mistake my speed for brains.  Like those silly SATs, which don't really test anything important...but at least I got all of the questions right.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Not If I can help it.
> *checks* yup he is still on my ignore list.



 Hahahaha, but he was *so* funny!  

I nwdilsa to lask you sh questi nabout Vampyer.  My houaseruel sais that Vampi reis invincibkle but now my PCs can'[t win!  What shud I do (but iff u trri to help me Ill sae  I didnpe ask for healp)


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh.  Well, I like to think I'm smarter than the average on the WotC boards because the average on the WotC boards is...uhh....not so smart.  I dunno.  Tests and stuff always say I'm smart because they mistake my speed for brains.  Like those silly SATs, which don't really test anything important...but at least I got all of the questions right.




Dude, you're at MIT I think that proves some level of intelligence there.  I wasn't calling you stupid...least not in that post


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> Dude, you're at MIT I think that proves some level of intelligence there.  I wasn't calling you stupid...least not in that post



 Its funny how the people on the Wizards boards all link to that one test that tells you their stats, and they often wind up getting like 10 or 12 Int on that thing and they post it in their sig but still act like they're Einstein 

I dunno how anyone could get a 10 on that thing; it was so easy to get everything right that it churned me out an 18...not that it means I probably have 18 Int, just that the test is so durned easy


----------



## Evilhalfling

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...the best feats depend on what your character is.  They are probably Improved Initiative, Quicken Spell, Weapon Focus, and the Save feats, though...




I have taken all four for PCs - although not Iron will, I prefer to play casters and assume that the good will save is enough.  

Which feat to you think will cause the next big argument?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I have taken all four for PCs - although not Iron will, I prefer to play casters and assume that the good will save is enough.
> 
> Which feat to you think will cause the next big argument?



 Quicken Spell.  Because when someone tries to vote it off, I will start arguing, and you all saw what happened last time someone tried to vote off one that I would argue


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Quicken Spell.  Because when someone tries to vote it off, I will start arguing, and you all saw what happened last time someone tried to vote off one that I would argue




Ya, it means I'll vote it off.  And since for some reason people trust my opinion (the fools!!  ) it will be!!


----------



## Evilhalfling

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hahahaha, but he was *so* funny!




I still remember someone posting in one of his threads that the last four replies had all made him look like an idiot, and that he hadn't noticed.   was that you btw?


----------



## Crothian

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I still remember someone posting in one of his threads that the last four replies had all made him look like an idiot, and that he hadn't noticed.   was that you btw?




I thought all of his did that


----------



## Rystil Arden

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I still remember someone posting in one of his threads that the last four replies had all made him look like an idiot, and that he hadn't noticed.   was that you btw?



 No.  I was always trying to help him out.  I thought he was an idiot, but I never said it.  And I defended him against people who thought he was a troll.  I was nearly sure he wasn't a troll; he was an idiot.  His stupidity had a consistent story and the flawed logic of a fool that takes almost an hour to fully understand, which requires a very cunning troll or, more likely, someone who's honestly that dumb.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Quicken Spell.




Perhaps, but quicken will last a while before anyone seconds it, and the reasoning will be based on its being overpowered.  My last/only melee cleric used it in every major fight.  Its hard to top a Quick Divine Favor -


----------



## Crothian

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Its hard to top a Quick Divine Favor -




Persistant Divine Favor?


----------



## megamania

Reading the last page has convinced me not to vote.  sheesh.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Perhaps, but quicken will last a while before anyone seconds it, and the reasoning will be based on its being overpowered.  My last/only melee cleric used it in every major fight.  Its hard to top a Quick Divine Favor -



 Trust me, there are enough fools who do a party line "All Metamagic must Diezors!  Huhuhuhuhuh!  I like swords, Black Mage!" that it will go once they get rid of the other metamagic, and not for being overpowered.


----------



## Crothian

megamania said:
			
		

> Reading the last page has convinced me not to vote.  sheesh.





our last page, their last page?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> Persistant Divine Favor?



 Heh, not Core though


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> our last page, their last page?



Both!


----------



## megamania

I knew someone would ask-  THIS thread's past page.


----------



## megamania

You guys would tear me a new one in 2.2 seconds flat.


----------



## Crothian

megamania said:
			
		

> I knew someone would ask-  THIS thread's past page.




because of the riducule?


----------



## Crothian

megamania said:
			
		

> You guys would tear me a new one in 2.2 seconds flat.




no, your from Vermont...i like people from vermont


----------



## Rystil Arden

megamania said:
			
		

> You guys would tear me a new one in 2.2 seconds flat.



 It depends.  If you were going to say, "I want to vote off Exotic Weapon Proficiency because I can't remember what an exotic weapon is, so I just let every class use every weapon."  Then yes, we might :\


----------



## megamania

I opened the book up to look at the options and thinking-  "If I were a fighter- THESE suck.  If I were a mage THESE suck."   

There is no correct answer in truth.  I know in general I always pick Improved Initiative early on because it is good to go first.  It works well with all classes.  But to figure out what to reject in the meantime .....

Sit back.  Watch the action.  Have a laugh.  Then play a character using all of the "worse" options and watch him be the best and most successful character I have ever had.


----------



## megamania

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, your from Vermont...i like people from vermont




Do you even know anyone from NY's largest county?


----------



## Crothian

megamania said:
			
		

> There is no correct answer in truth.




That is where you are wrong.  THere is a correct answer, and a lot of wrong people


----------



## megamania

or was it Quebec's first conquest?   I forget the joke now.....


----------



## Crothian

megamania said:
			
		

> Do you even know anyone from NY's largest county?




Actually I do, so there!!


----------



## Evilhalfling

Crothian said:
			
		

> Persistant Divine Favor?




Nah,  too many targeted/ area dispels - The whole campaign I only got the DF/DP/RM combo up once, without sombody dispeling or antimagicing the area - stupid ghost beholders.


----------



## megamania

Crothian said:
			
		

> That is where you are wrong.  THere is a correct answer, and a lot of wrong people




and so...which is the best feat?


----------



## Crothian

megamania said:
			
		

> and so...which is the best feat?




Skill Focus


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> Skill Focus



 You must be kidding.  What about Diligent?  It gives TWO bonuses!


----------



## megamania

Crothian said:
			
		

> Actually I do, so there!!




native or flatlander?

Even though I was born here according to my wife I am aflatlander still.  I don't have three generations here so I don't count.  Considering she has an uncle with no indoor plumbing (i kid you not) I don't consider this an insult.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You must be kidding.  What about Diligent?  It gives TWO bonuses!




haven't you learned yet that I don''t take the Hive threads seriously at all?  

And I have yet to build a character in 3.x that did not take a skill focus.  Well, my current character hasn't yet, but I'm thinking at 9th level he will.


----------



## Crothian

megamania said:
			
		

> native or flatlander?
> 
> Even though I was born here according to my wife I am aflatlander still.  I don't have three generations here so I don't count.  Considering she has an uncle with no indoor plumbing (i kid you not) I don't consider this an insult.





his name is Justin...there's what like 20 people in the state so you must know him.  I have no idea how many generations of his linage have lived there but he was born in the state.  And as for no indoor plumbing, I've known people in the kicks of Ohio like that.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> haven't you learned yet that I don''t take the Hive threads seriously at all?
> 
> And I have yet to build a character in 3.x that did not take a skill focus.  Well, my current character hasn't yet, but I'm thinking at 9th level he will.



 Woahhhh, you thought I was being serious?  I was being tongue-in-cheek there too (In reality, Skill Focus is much better than Diligent).


----------



## megamania

Crothian said:
			
		

> Skill Focus




Only usable under specific conditions.  Much also depends on what skill it is placed on.  Something like Spot, Search or Listen it seems too powerful at 1st level but come 20th level a +3 is a possible joke.
Magic items give better bonuses in general.   At least it is a feat usable by all classes.


----------



## Crothian

megamania said:
			
		

> Only usable under specific conditions.  Much also depends on what skill it is placed on.  Something like Spot, Search or Listen it seems too powerful at 1st level but come 20th level a +3 is a possible joke.
> Magic items give better bonuses in general.   At least it is a feat usable by all classes.




Here are the skill focuises I have taken (I'm being serious here, too)

rogue/fighter :skill focus Bluff
Ranger: Skill Focus Survival
Cleric :Skill Focus concnetration
Sorcerer: Skill Focus Spellcraft
And my fighter will be taking skill Focus Stone crafting

none of these I used for prerequites of prestige classes or anything like that


----------



## Evilhalfling

megamania said:
			
		

> Then play a character using all of the "worse" options and watch him be the best and most successful character I have ever had.




hmm.... 



> Defeated in the Round 1:
> Toughness with a whopping 26 votes!
> Combat Casting with 8 votes





			
				round II  said:
			
		

> Simple Weapon Proficiency  12 votes
> Dodge (though it only had 4 votes)
> And by public demand all the +2/+2 skills have gone!




okay well not all in one character, but my current game has combat casting (newbie)
Improved toughness (a thief with a 4 con- took a level of fighter for this)
Skill Feats - are used as background/cultural feats, 2 pcs have them 
needless to say combat maximization is not really encouraged in my game.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> hmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay well not all in one character, but my current game has combat casting (newbie)
> Improved toughness (a thief with a 4 con- took a level of fighter for this)
> Skill Feats - are used as background/cultural feats, 2 pcs have them
> needless to say combat maximization is not really encouraged in my game.



 Improved Toughness is not fair to compare to Toughness.  I voted off Toughness and I would not have voted off Improved Toughness.


----------



## Crothian

I think toughness is the only feat I've never seen anybody take


----------



## Evilhalfling

Crothian said:
			
		

> I think toughness is the only feat I've never seen anybody take




youve seen simple weapon prof? 
all sorts of default monsters have toughness- it was once nearly as common as alertness


----------



## Crothian

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> youve seen simple weapon prof?
> all sorts of default monsters have toughness- it was once nearly as common as alertness




ya, but monsters having is not one of my players taking it.  And I have seen awizard take simple weapon pro for a magical weapon they found that he couldn't use with just the wizard weapon skills


----------



## megamania

Crothian said:
			
		

> Here are the skill focuises I have taken (I'm being serious here, too)
> 
> rogue/fighter :skill focus Bluff
> Ranger: Skill Focus Survival
> Cleric :Skill Focus concnetration
> Sorcerer: Skill Focus Spellcraft
> And my fighter will be taking skill Focus Stone crafting
> 
> none of these I used for prerequites of prestige classes or anything like that




I understand all but the fighter's.  Used for roleplaying purposes or is he a Hulking Hurler PRC?


----------



## Evilhalfling

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Improved Toughness is not fair to compare to Toughness.  I voted off Toughness and I would not have voted off Improved Toughness.




Yeah okay. But If he took the level of wizard he is considering the 3 hp from a toad (forever left at home) would help him a lot. IT and the fighter level took him from a lvl 3@8hp to 15 hp @lvl 4


----------



## Crothian

megamania said:
			
		

> I understand all but the fighter's.  Used for roleplaying purposes or is he a Hulking Hurler PRC?




pure role playing.  he's a dward and has the craft stone carving skill maxed out.  He has created a symbol for the party, and carves it into a small stone to give to each people they help out.  Sort of like a calling card of sorts.  he considers himself a stone carver first, and a fighter second.  THough he is still a really good fighter


----------



## Rystil Arden

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> youve seen simple weapon prof?
> all sorts of default monsters have toughness- it was once nearly as common as alertness



 I take Toughness out of the default monsters because it isn't fair to the monster.  Here are ones I've never seen taken except as prereqs for PrCs, DMing constantly from the inception of these feats to now (and this includes all my many custom NPCs):

Acrobatic, Agile, Animal Affinity, Armour Proficiency (light), Armour Proficiency (medium), Athletic, Deft Hands, Diligent, Endurance, Investigator, Nimble Fingers, Manyshot, Improved Bull Rush, Run, Self-Sufficient, Simple Weapon Proficinecy, Toughness, Track (except as Ranger bonus)


----------



## Crothian

My Dwarf has Endurance, my ranger too manyshot (3.0 so not as a weapon style), my druid took track, ...

the rest I've never personally taken


----------



## megamania

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Improved Toughness is not fair to compare to Toughness.  I voted off Toughness and I would not have voted off Improved Toughness.




Am I over thinking this or are we assuming prerequites are not required?  To remove Power Attack (as an example) would mean removing all the cleaves and related attack skills.
And is Improved Toughness even in the Players book?  Isn't that C War?  Thus not part of the equation?


----------



## Crothian

megamania said:
			
		

> Am I over thinking this or are we assuming prerequites are not required?  To remove Power Attack (as an example) would mean removing all the cleaves and related attack skills.
> And is Improved Toughness even in the Players book?  Isn't that C War?  Thus not part of the equation?




you are over thinking it


----------



## Rystil Arden

megamania said:
			
		

> Am I over thinking this or are we assuming prerequites are not required?  To remove Power Attack (as an example) would mean removing all the cleaves and related attack skills.
> And is Improved Toughness even in the Players book?  Isn't that C War?  Thus not part of the equation?



 Improved Toughness isn't on the list.  That's why I said I would've...Evilhalfling just used Improved Toughness to try to prove that Toughness wasn't such a bad feat


----------



## Evilhalfling

My group had a fighter swordsmith of a similar bent.  He was a crafter first, swordsman second and noble landholder third(earned not inherited).  He was hurting for skillpoints but he had feats to burn.  He also took the old cosmopolitan feat for diplomacy, as haggling is/was based on diplomacy rolls.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Improved Toughness isn't on the list.  That's why I said I would've...Evilhalfling just used Improved Toughness to try to prove that Toughness wasn't such a bad feat




well, toughnessis better as long as you never pass level 3


----------



## megamania

Which part?
required feats or locations of feats?


----------



## Crothian

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> My group had a fighter swordsmith of a similar bent.  He was a crafter first, swordsman second and noble landholder third(earned not inherited).  He was hurting for skillpoints but he had feats to burn.  He also took the old cosmopolitan feat for diplomacy, as haggling is/was based on diplomacy rolls.




my highest score before dwarf attribute mods is intellegence, so I'm okay for skill points.  THe sad thing is I made a purposely underpowered fighter...and it is still the most powerful character in the party.  But I'm playing with all newbies out of the ghame for many many years


----------



## Rystil Arden

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> My group had a fighter swordsmith of a similar bent.  He was a crafter first, swordsman second and noble landholder third(earned not inherited).  He was hurting for skillpoints but he had feats to burn.  He also took the old cosmopolitan feat for diplomacy, as haggling is/was based on diplomacy rolls.



 Cosmopolitan was awesome!  I used Cosmopolitan with my straight Enchantress in 3.0 to qualify for Virtuoso at level 5, losing not a single caster level in wizard but gaining all bard songs and more!  I love the bard concept, but bard class is freaking terrible, so this was my compromise


----------



## Crothian

megamania said:
			
		

> Which part?
> required feats or locations of feats?




all that matters is the feats not what is in what feat chain


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cosmopolitan was awesome!  I used Cosmopolitan with my straight Enchantress in 3.0 to qualify for Virtuoso at level 5, losing not a single caster level in wizard but gaining all bard songs and more!  I love the bard concept, but bard class is freaking terrible, so this was my compromise




I had no problems with the Bard class, it is the only one I took straight from 1-20th levels


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> I had no problems with the Bard class, it is the only one I took straight from 1-20th levels



 The 3.0 Bard?  Craziness I say!


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The 3.0 Bard?  Craziness I say!




and that reminds me, he had skill focus Perform

But, ya, Tag Trister and his trio (the other three PCs, they hated being called that).  not only was he a 3.0 bard, but my weapon was the whip great character, great role playing, lots of fun


----------



## megamania

I never played a bard in my 15+ years of gaming and still find no desire to do so.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I take Toughness out of the default monsters because it isn't fair to the monster.  Here are ones I've never seen taken except as prereqs for PrCs, DMing constantly from the inception of these feats to now (and this includes all my many custom NPCs):
> 
> Acrobatic, Agile, Animal Affinity, Armour Proficiency (light), Armour Proficiency (medium), Athletic, Deft Hands, Diligent, Endurance, Investigator, Nimble Fingers, Manyshot, Improved Bull Rush, Run, Self-Sufficient, Simple Weapon Proficinecy, Toughness, Track (except as Ranger bonus)




Hmm there are many feats I have never given NPCs as I tend to stop running at about 12th lvl so anything that is most useful after that doesn't get a lot of play.  I think My list would be far to long, but I have used light armor (for psions) Endurance (for flavor), and Track (also for a druid) 

There are a lot of dumb Exotics - reloadable X-bow, hand X-bow, Orc Double Axe, Dwarf Urgosh, Singham etc.  I really tried to use a reloadable x-bow but the rapid reload came out on top, even for a crossbowman concept.


----------



## megamania

Crothian said:
			
		

> I had no problems with the Bard class, it is the only one I took straight from 1-20th levels




you can post over 30,000 times AND play a character to epic levels?  Call the Weekly World News!


----------



## Crothian

megamania said:
			
		

> I never played a bard in my 15+ years of gaming and still find no desire to do so.




I played three in first edition (much harder to do back then), like 8 in second but I had to try out many of the cool kits in the Bard Handbook, and only one so far in the thirds edition days.  I just don't play as much as I used to.


----------



## Crothian

megamania said:
			
		

> you can post over 30,000 times AND play a character to epic levels?  Call the Weekly World News!




when 3.0 came out we gamesd like 16 hours a weekend minimium, and many times we gamed about 30 hours.  those were the days.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Hmm there are many feats I have never given NPCs as I tend to stop running at about 12th lvl so anything that is most useful after that doesn't get a lot of play.  I think My list would be far to long, but I have used light armor (for psions) Endurance (for flavor), and Track (also for a druid)
> 
> There are a lot of dumb Exotics - reloadable X-bow, hand X-bow, Orc Double Axe, Dwarf Urgosh, Singham etc.  I really tried to use a reloadable x-bow but the rapid reload came out on top, even for a crossbowman concept.



 But...but...but...why do you need proficiency in the light armour with the psion?  I play psions all the time, and I either bite the bullet and ignore the penalty (and maybe wear full plate and tower shield!), get mithral, or just use Inertial Armour


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> when 3.0 came out we gamesd like 16 hours a weekend minimium, and many times we gamed about 30 hours.  those were the days.....



 Yeah, we gamed soooo much...just no bards.  3.0 bards were well below par, after the first level they were barely better than Adepts really...


----------



## Evilhalfling

megamania said:
			
		

> I never played a bard in my 15+ years of gaming and still find no desire to do so.




well In 3.0 the parties long term sucessful bard was a bard 2/rogue5?/ Shadowdancer 
he had all the musical power of a straight bard - but only twice a day. 

in 3.5 the Sublime Cord really adds power back in - up to 8th lvl spells.  an NPC in a Famous Dragonslayer group has taken this route.


----------



## megamania

Not sure I would compare them to Adepts but they did seem weaker as a class.  I always thought of Bards as a roleplaying experience only.  Since I lack any sort of charisma it would be disasterous for me to play one.


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, we gamed soooo much...just no bards.  3.0 bards were well below par, after the first level they were barely better than Adepts really...




then you failed to see their potential and be creative with their spells, I drove the DM crazy with my bard illusions and little tricks.  I droive the captain of a ship crazy, too.  I made the floorbaords talk to him when he was alone, gosh that was fun.


----------



## Crothian

megamania said:
			
		

> Not sure I would compare them to Adepts but they did seem weaker as a class.  I always thought of Bards as a roleplaying experience only.  Since I lack any sort of charisma it would be disasterous for me to play one.





all the classes are role playing, you just have to convince yourslef of that.  And I have the charisma of a toaster, trust me all the girls agree.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But...but...but...why do you need proficiency in the light armour with the psion?  I play psions all the time, and I either bite the bullet and ignore the penalty (and maybe wear full plate and tower shield!), get mithral, or just use Inertial Armour




Too many touch attack powers - and those 1st level power slots are important.  It may have been from a Blue dominated goblin lair -  I think the lair had 9 psions - and a psioinc dire wolf (with blue dyed fur to match the leader) not much mithal but lots of leather studded with blue crystals.  Yes I am sure thats where it was from.


----------



## megamania

Crothian said:
			
		

> then you failed to see their potential and be creative with their spells, I drove the DM crazy with my bard illusions and little tricks.  I droive the captain of a ship crazy, too.  I made the floorbaords talk to him when he was alone, gosh that was fun.




as a DM I have driven many a Player's PC crazy with stuff like that.  Eberron's Quori are soooo much fun.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> then you failed to see their potential and be creative with their spells, I drove the DM crazy with my bard illusions and little tricks.  I droive the captain of a ship crazy, too.  I made the floorbaords talk to him when he was alone, gosh that was fun.



 If you wanted to do that, you could with an Illusionist...or even an Adept.  Its not that 3.0 Bards couldn't do anything, its that they couldn't do anything with a level of competence comparable to anybody else except skill around, and Rogues were still much better at that...


----------



## Evilhalfling

Crothian said:
			
		

> I made the floorb*oa*rds talk to him when he was alone, gosh that was fun.



 yoink.


----------



## megamania

Crothian said:
			
		

> all the classes are role playing, you just have to convince yourslef of that.  And I have the charisma of a toaster, trust me all the girls agree.




At least the girls stuck around long enough to agree for you.  I am going on a tangent...oh yeah- this is Hivemind.  It is a tangent


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you wanted to do that, you could with an Illusionist...or even an Adept.  Its not that 3.0 Bards couldn't do anything, its that they couldn't do anything with a level of competence comparable to anybody else except skill around, and Rogues were still much better at that...




but they had the skills and the spells.  good saves, okay hit points, and flare.  and the bardic knowledge was fantastic, I talked the DM into actually making it useful (so many DMs just don't prepare for it and are at a loss of what to tell the Bard when he uses it)


----------



## Crothian

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> yoink.




enjoy, we were framing him for a crime he didn't commit so I decided to have the boards talk to him as if he was guilty, so he was no longer sure if he had done it or not


----------



## Rystil Arden

Crothian said:
			
		

> but they had the skills and the spells. good saves, okay hit points, and flare. and the bardic knowledge was fantastic, I talked the DM into actually making it useful (so many DMs just don't prepare for it and are at a loss of what to tell the Bard when he uses it)



As a DM, for the rare player who agrees to play the Bard, I make Bardic Knowledge _damn_ useful. I encourage them to ask to make a bardic knowledge check every time I say the name of anything, ever.  Its my gift to the bard because I love the concept but the class sucked too much


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> when 3.0 came out we gamesd like 16 hours a weekend minimium, and many times we gamed about 30 hours.  those were the days.....



With 3.0, I played something like 6 times a week.  Is that overboard?


----------



## Crothian

megamania said:
			
		

> At least the girls stuck around long enough to agree for you.  I am going on a tangent...oh yeah- this is Hivemind.  It is a tangent




well, they wern't agreeing with me...its not like I said, "oh by the way don't you think I have the charisma of a toaster..let's make out." and they responded "Why, I agree you do have the charisma of a toaster...I'm leaving"  

it was more like to their friends "Oh, my God!! he has the charisma of a toaster!! I can't believe I went out with him!!"  

ah, I was young and foolish then....I'm old and foolish now


----------



## megamania

Crothian said:
			
		

> but they had the skills and the spells.  good saves, okay hit points, and flare.  and the bardic knowledge was fantastic, I talked the DM into actually making it useful (so many DMs just don't prepare for it and are at a loss of what to tell the Bard when he uses it)




Very true.

For my eberron game, I am creating a Chamber PRC that allows for Bardic Knowledge.  VERY useful


----------



## Crothian

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As a DM, for the rare player who agrees to play the Bard, I make Bardic Knowledge _damn_ useful. I encourage them to ask to make a bardic knowledge check every time I say the name of anything, ever.  Its my gift to the bard because I love the concept but the class sucked too much




in the right hands it held its own....I can play a bard, but I suck at playing a cleric.....


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> With 3.0, I played something like 6 times a week.  Is that overboard?




You are weak.  You forgot a day


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> With 3.0, I played something like 6 times a week.  Is that overboard?




that depends....do you want a social life outside of gaming??


----------



## megamania

Crothian said:
			
		

> ah, I was young and foolish then....I'm old and foolish now




Describes us all I believe.


----------



## Evilhalfling

I am playing a gnome enchanter, whose parents take it as a personal afront that he rarely memorizes illusion spells, this is just the sort of thing he might try to assuage his guilt about it. 
and to piss off the party halfling who is pretending to have trouble understanding common.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> that depends....do you want a social life outside of gaming??



Well, we had a social life too.  It was a group of 16 of us in a variety of games.  We were great friends, so we did other stuff too.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> You are weak.  You forgot a day



Well, it certainly was seven days a week, sometimes, but not all the time.  On average, it'd be six-point-something.  I was being conservative.


----------



## megamania

Crothian said:
			
		

> in the right hands it held its own....I can play a bard, but I suck at playing a cleric.....




and meanwhile I play a lot of clerics....  

Clerics got a good spotlight placed on them in 3.0 / 3.5.   However the newness is gone and they are back to being the team's bandaid.


----------



## megamania

Crothian said:
			
		

> that depends....do you want a social life outside of gaming??




whats that?


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> whats that?



It's a scientific term.  You don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Beware of mixing (RP, social life etc)  too closely - esp if roommates are involved. I have horror stories of campaigns that involved three guys sharing and apartment - Chez Geek style


----------



## Crothian

megamania said:
			
		

> and meanwhile I play a lot of clerics....
> 
> Clerics got a good spotlight placed on them in 3.0 / 3.5.   However the newness is gone and they are back to being the team's bandaid.




they made them powerful band aids instead of just band aids..... :\


----------



## Crothian

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, we had a social life too.  It was a group of 16 of us in a variety of games.  We were great friends, so we did other stuff too.




so, that would be a no


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, it certainly was seven days a week, sometimes, but not all the time.  On average, it'd be six-point-something.  I was being conservative.




In truth I'm envious.  I got started with DnD about one year before I meant my wife.  The best i ever did was about 7 times a month with each session being about 4-5 hours long.

My first con was a treat-  72 hours of straight gaming.  It took me a full week to recover from the mountain dew/pizza over dulgence and lack of sleep involved.  I could use a weekend like that right now.... :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Beware of mixing (RP, social life etc)  too closely - esp if roommates are involved. I have horror stories of campaigns that involved three guys sharing and apartment - Chez Geek style



Well, we probably never took it so seriously that it would've caused problems.  We got along out-of-game and in-game, too, so I guess that helps.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, that would be a no



  We were getting really good at bowling, ping-pong, had fun with football and hockey... I was also involved in a theatrical production and a small wind ensemble, a friend of mine was in a choir, another guy was writing a book, another one was in SCA, another one was big on crafts... we were a diverse bunch.


----------



## megamania

Crothian said:
			
		

> they made them powerful band aids instead of just band aids..... :\




and to think-  I played them even before the 3.0 conversion.

Some day I'm going to play a true warrior priest bastard whom gives out no healing but to himself.  Otherwise he bull strengths and banes like heck to attack and demoralize his foes.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We were getting really good at bowling, ping-pong, had fun with football and hockey... I was also involved in a theatrical production and a small wind ensemble, a friend of mine was in a choir, another guy was writing a book, another one was in SCA, another one was big on crafts... we were a diverse bunch.




neat


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> In truth I'm envious.  I got started with DnD about one year before I meant my wife.  The best i ever did was about 7 times a month with each session being about 4-5 hours long.
> 
> My first con was a treat-  72 hours of straight gaming.  It took me a full week to recover from the mountain dew/pizza over dulgence and lack of sleep involved.  I could use a weekend like that right now.... :\



Well, I'm envious because I haven't yet been to a con.  I've had people come in from out of town to play with us and we had huge gaming sessions, but not quite a con.


----------



## Evilhalfling

megamania said:
			
		

> and demoralize his foes.




Using Intimidate?!?!?  *imagine voice rising to a girlish squeak*


----------



## Rystil Arden

megamania said:
			
		

> and to think-  I played them even before the 3.0 conversion.
> 
> Some day I'm going to play a true warrior priest bastard whom gives out no healing but to himself.  Otherwise he bull strengths and banes like heck to attack and demoralize his foes.



 Before the 3.0 conversion.....if you used Player's Option, they were the most powerful creatures in the universe.  I had a player who legitimately followed every rule to create a priest that had Fighter attacks, Weapon mastery, and Hit Dice, All the Rogue Skills and Backstab, Evocation spells from the Wizard, and the Healing Sphere :\


----------



## Evilhalfling

megamania
My first con was a treat-  72 hours of straight gaming.  It took me a full week to recover from the mountain dew/pizza over dulgence and lack of sleep involved.  I could use a weekend like that right now.... :\[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yup I used to hit GenCon like that - If I didn't get 12 hrs gaming per day I was'nt trying hard enough.  I havent been since it left WI. *sigh* Next year in Jer.. erm indianapolis


----------



## megamania

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Using Intimidate?!?!?  *imagine voice rising to a girlish squeak*




If a "Vote that skill out" thread ever begins I can't help but think Intimidate will be an early loser.  Roleplaying it by deeds is much better.

Which is more believeable?

Roll a natural 20 and say "I will hurt you pond scum"

or begin with the knees, then flay the bottoms of his feet and make him walk across a salt bed then ......


----------



## megamania

Twice a year Vermont has a con.  One in Burlington and another near Stowe.  I have yet to make it to a Burlington DnD con but have gone to Carnage a few times.  Grandma lives within 20 minutes of it so she takes the rugrats allowing me to mess myself up proper on dew, pizza and roleplaying.


----------



## megamania

The only breaks I took was for the bathroom and I took two hours to watch a bunch of drunken players do Vampire LARP at night with no street lights.  After many falls (one serious) the game was cancelled and further cons did not allow LARPs after dark.

go figure....


----------



## megamania

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Before the 3.0 conversion.....if you used Player's Option, they were the most powerful creatures in the universe.  I had a player who legitimately followed every rule to create a priest that had Fighter attacks, Weapon mastery, and Hit Dice, All the Rogue Skills and Backstab, Evocation spells from the Wizard, and the Healing Sphere :\




Players Option series was SO broken.  Sometimes I think they created 3.0 to make-up for it.


----------



## Evilhalfling

megamania said:
			
		

> The only breaks I took was for the bathroom and I took two hours to watch a bunch of drunken players do Vampire LARP at night with no street lights.  After many falls (one serious) the game was cancelled and further cons did not allow LARPs after dark.
> 
> go figure....




I had a blast in a changling LARP - not quite as serious as the vampire version. It is hard to be pretensious when your chief magic item called a barrel of monkies. 
I normally took breaks for sleep, there was an incident when I gamed completely without it. 
although I do remember climbing back out of bed, deciding that I had'nt seen enough animae - and heading back.  The local Cons just don't have the same 24 hr attitude, and driving home is tempting comapred to shelling out cash for a room.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Speaking of sleep - Night folks.


----------



## megamania

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Speaking of sleep - Night folks.




hum?  oh my 3:30am.   Good idea.


----------



## Kemrain

Rystil Arden on page 28 said:
			
		

> You could always ask Torm, and he see if he's willing



What? A joke about Torm changing someone's sex?! And I missed it?! Curse you, sleep! Curse you!

- Kemrain the Cranky.


----------



## Crothian

Wow, Torm's portfolio must have drastically changed if he's given sex changes now


----------



## Kemrain

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow, Torm's portfolio must have drastically changed if he's given sex changes now



Seriously!

- Kemrain the Consitering Converting.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow, Torm's portfolio must have drastically changed if he's given sex changes now



That'll make for some interesting paladins.


----------



## Crothian

and confused patrons


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division 1 said:
			
		

> That'll make for some interesting paladins.



Lawful Good has never been so appealing.

- Kemrain the Seven.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Lawful Good has never been so appealing.
> 
> - Kemrain the Seven.



That seven is going to change my world.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division 1 said:
			
		

> That seven is going to change my world.



How so?

- Kemrain the Confused and Editing a Game Wiki.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> How so?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused and Editing a Game Wiki.



Well, the numbers in general.  Eventhough I only know a few of them.


----------



## Kemrain

Joy Division 1 said:
			
		

> Well, the numbers in general.  Eventhough I only know a few of them.



Well, right, but, how will they change your world? You intend to actually use the? That would be totally 3.

- Kemrain the Pleased.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Well, right, but, how will they change your world? You intend to actually use the? That would be totally 3.
> 
> - Kemrain the Pleased.



Maybe when I get more used to them.  They don't seem to be used particularly a lot either.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe when I get more used to them.  They don't seem to be used particularly a lot either.



They're a lot easier to use either in person or in a real-time chat, where inflection isn't 100% lost. However, some of them are certanly useful even in this sort of format. 0, 2, 3, 4, 5 (to a lesser digree), 7, 8, 9, 10, 13, and even 20 can all be used fairly easily.

- Kemrain the 20.


----------



## Kemrain

A friend of mine added 36 to the list, but it's a fan submission, and not part of the official Convis Numericode cannon.

- Kemrain the Total Loser.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> They're a lot easier to use either in person or in a real-time chat, where inflection isn't 100% lost. However, some of them are certanly useful even in this sort of format. 0, 2, 3, 4, 5 (to a lesser digree), 7, 8, 9, 10, 13, and even 20 can all be used fairly easily.
> 
> - Kemrain the 20.



I don't know what 9, 10, 13, and 20 are.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> A friend of mine added 36 to the list, but it's a fan submission, and not part of the official Convis Numericode cannon.
> 
> - Kemrain the Total Loser.



It's official?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't know what 9, 10, 13, and 20 are.



9 = Please, Thank You, or You're Welcome.
10 = "I don't want to talk about it, don't press." It's useful for letting someone know when they're going over the line.
13 = "I don't understand" or "I don't know."
And 20 I've explained. It's "I know what I mean, you know what I mean, do I really need to say it?" It's basically a way to refer to a reference you've made enough time to become predictable, hence the:

- Kemrain the 20.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's official?




Oh, yes, yes.. Not "It has its own website" official, but "It exists in the minds of about 6 people around the world," official.  I *did* say I was a total loser, didn't I?

- Kemrain the Uniquely Unorigional.


----------



## Jdvn1

Gotcha.  So it's an international phenomenon?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Gotcha.  So it's an international phenomenon?



Well, sorta. A friend of a friend who uses it moved to Korea, and he still says 2, so... No, not so much.

- Kemrain the Ashamed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemstorm said:
			
		

> Well, sorta. A friend of a friend who uses it moved to Korea, and he still says 2, so... No, not so much.
> 
> - Kemrain the Ashamed.



Maybe he'll make it spread?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe he'll make it spread?



Somehow, I doubt Numericode would catch on on an Airforce base...

- Kemrain the Pessimistic.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Somehow, I doubt Numericode would catch on on an Airforce base...
> 
> - Kemrain the Pessimistic.



What, you think they already have their own numericode?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> and meanwhile I play a lot of clerics....
> 
> Clerics got a good spotlight placed on them in 3.0 / 3.5.   However the newness is gone and they are back to being the team's bandaid.




I dunno about that. Mine have usually been the badass asskicker type!   But then they usually worship that kind of deity, like Thor and Torm.... unlike those pansyassed Pelorites!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What? A joke about Torm changing someone's sex?! And I missed it?! Curse you, sleep! Curse you!
> 
> - Kemrain the Cranky.





Well is _is_ a deity after all..... unless whoever it was meant having sex _with_ him....   

But then sleep, or the lack thereof, makes people think strange things.....


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What, you think they already have their own numericode?



Well, it would make sense. The Police do...

- Kemrain the 10-4.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow, Torm's portfolio must have drastically changed if he's given sex changes now




Well, he _does_ participate in the "orgy" thread! 

And it's that secret part of his portfolio. Subset under "duty". "It is your duty, upon command, to have Torm change your sex for you".


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That'll make for some interesting paladins.




And ya wonder why my cleric was the way she was.....   

I think that was during the time she contemplated paladinhood but didn't have the right alignment for it.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Lawful Good has never been so appealing.
> 
> - Kemrain the Seven.





Oooooo, YEAH!!!


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Well, he _does_ participate in the "orgy" thread!
> 
> And it's that secret part of his portfolio. Subset under "duty". "It is your duty, upon command, to have Torm change your sex for you".



Orgy thread? Right, watch me not want to know.

Torm's a neat guy, if totally messed up. If you might, smite him for me and remind him to email me.

- Kemrain the Impatient.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Oooooo, YEAH!!!




- Kemrain the Snickering.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, yes, yes.. Not "It has its own website" official, but "It exists in the minds of about 6 people around the world," official.  I *did* say I was a total l\oser, didn't I?
> 
> - Kemrain the Uniquely Unorigional.




Are you counting people here amoung those 6? according to Morris mosty american, some canadian, some europeans and for a while one Japanese (until he moved to london)
http://www.kenzerco.com/periodicals/fuzzyknights/fkonline040706.php

Just think one day it could rival talk like a pirate day!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Orgy thread? Right, watch me not want to know.
> 
> Torm's a neat guy, if totally messed up. If you might, smite him for me and remind him to email me.
> 
> - Kemrain the Impatient.




I've already stolen his Smite and he's lost his paladinhood. What more do ya want?   

And he doesn't seem to email people anymore. He didn't respond to the last one I sent him and the one before that took 3 WEEKS for him to reply!   

You're better off to talk to him via this board. He's better at making responses here than with email.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Snickering.




Darth K'Trava the      

As if some of us saying that he, Tyr and Illmater made a real kinky threesome one time wasn't bad enough..... So these 3 lawful good deities walk into a bar.......


----------



## Jdvn1

This thread is almost at the 1500 -- then it'd surpass the last one?  Can the child be greater?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Darth K'Trava the
> 
> As if some of us saying that he, Tyr and Illmater made a real kinky threesome one time wasn't bad enough..... So these 3 lawful good deities walk into a bar.......



 And they start smiting everyone in the bar for the vice of drunkenness?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And they start smiting everyone in the bar for the vice of drunkenness?




Are you kidding?!?! They'd probably be the rowdiest of the bunch!! You know they gotta let down their guard sometimes and relax..... getting drunk, fondling the serving wenches.... loudly singing "99 Bottles of Beer On The Wall" and other bawdy songs that they come up with at the spur of thd drunken moment.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Are you kidding?!?! They'd probably be the rowdiest of the bunch!! You know they gotta let down their guard sometimes and relax..... getting drunk, fondling the serving wenches.... loudly singing "99 Bottles of Beer On The Wall" and other bawdy songs that they come up with at the spur of thd drunken moment.



 If they acted like that, they'd take away their paladinhood from themselves for sure.  I mean, that's beyond the Cedric line, which is the last brink before no longer being a a paladin.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If they acted like that, they'd take away their paladinhood from themselves for sure.  I mean, that's beyond the Cedric line, which is the last brink before no longer being a a paladin.





Go back to that version of Torm that I posted on either this thread or another one about being a drunken sot who chased women and slept with them....   

And Torm's already lost his for lying. What more can he lose?   

The other two might lose theirs.... But then they'd blame Torm for the whole debacle.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Go back to that version of Torm that I posted on either this thread or another one about being a drunken sot who chased women and slept with them....
> 
> And Torm's already lost his for lying. What more can he lose?
> 
> The other two might lose theirs.... But then they'd blame Torm for the whole debacle.



 Hoe could Tyr blame Torm for it all.  That wouldn't be Justice.

Besides, its perfectly clear that it was all Talona's fault.  After all, alcohol is nothing more than a psychoactive mind-affecting poison, no more, no less.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hoe could Tyr blame Torm for it all.  That wouldn't be Justice.
> 
> Besides, its perfectly clear that it was all Talona's fault.  After all, alcohol is nothing more than a psychoactive mind-affecting poison, no more, no less.





When you're "drunk off your socks", you don't think straight.... Neither would Tyr at that point.... He'd wake up, find out what happened, sob, and then smack Torm down with a major court order and lawsuit. Then Torm finds out his nice home in the "House of the Triad" has been repo'ed. All legally.

And Talona would be standing back, in a corner, laughing her ugly butt off.... And wondering who to get to fall from grace next.....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> When you're "drunk off your socks", you don't think straight.... Neither would Tyr at that point.... He'd wake up, find out what happened, sob, and then smack Torm down with a major court order and lawsuit. Then Torm finds out his nice home in the "House of the Triad" has been repo'ed. All legally.
> 
> And Talona would be standing back, in a corner, laughing her ugly butt off.... And wondering who to get to fall from grace next.....



 Yeah, you just reminded me of another reason why alcohol is one of Talona's favourite poisons: despite all the self-scarification and hideousnous, after enough ale, Torm looks up at Talona and sees the most beautiful sight since Sune Firehair, Sharess, and Hanali decided to have a threesome to see if it would be fun


----------



## Steve Jung

Ilmater would have a major hangover the next day, absorbing the suffering from the others.


----------



## Kemrain

Ok.. You goys are totally nuts.

I'm just gonna sit over here with my non-FR-playing self.. Safe and sane...

- Kemrain the Not Jealous at All.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I'll be with Kemrain!  Though not at all sane!

~Acoma - the totally unbalanced and wacky


----------



## Kemrain

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'll be with Kemrain!  Though not at all sane!
> 
> ~Acoma - the totally unbalanced and wacky



Why did I feel safer a few minutes ago?

- Kemrian the Inching Away from the Pyro.


----------



## Jdvn1

I don't play FR either!  Actually, I'm trying it out in a PbP game now...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Why did I feel safer a few minutes ago?
> 
> - Kemrian the Inching Away from the Pyro.




I dunno, maybe because you are to far away from the fire...it helps to keep the bad things away....or burn them to pieces, whichever comes first.

~Acoma - the bringing fire to the fearful


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I dunno, maybe because you are to far away from the fire...it helps to keep the bad things awaway....or burn them to pieces, whichever comes first.
> 
> ~Acoma - the bringing fire to the fearful



Burn your worries away...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

See, she gets it!


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> See, she gets it!



She who what?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> She who what?



 Maybe she uses she as a generic pronoun?


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maybe she uses she as a generic pronoun?



The generic pronoun is "he."


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Yeah, but I am nuts so I get away with a lot of stuff I shouldn't...want me to make a list?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ok.. You goys are totally nuts.



Some of us are a couple of nuts or maybe even a trio of nuts!

~ Frukathka the nutty.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I am nuts so I get away with a lot of stuff I shouldn't...want me to make a list?



Yeah, sure go ahead.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Some of us are a couple of nuts or maybe even a trio of nuts!
> 
> ~ Frukathka the nutty.



Only three nuts?  What if I want more variety?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Pistachio nuts.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

One hundred posts of me on the wall, one hundred posts of me!  Take one down pass it around and I'll break your fingers off and feed them to my chickens Yay!

....Wait!  I don't have chickens...crap!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

<runs after stray chicken>
COME BACK HERE YOU DAMN DIRTY BIRD!



......don't worry I've got plenty......keeps my cat entertained.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sometimes you feel like a nut...sometimes you don't...Almond Joys have nuts.  Mounds don't


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sometimes you feel like a nut...sometimes you don't...Almond Joys have nuts.  Mounds don't



Yeah, yay! Nuts for me, nuts for you, nuts for everyone!


<runs around throwing nuts in the air>


----------



## Rystil Arden

::chatters like a squirrel::


----------



## Angel Tarragon

heres some nuts for you Mr. Squirrel!
<hands squirrel nuts>


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <runs after stray chicken>
> COME BACK HERE YOU DAMN DIRTY BIRD!
> 
> 
> 
> ......don't worry I've got plenty......keeps my cat entertained.





Yay!  I am saved!  Never again will I eat a nut in anger...only in love.    Deep burning love...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Yay!  I am saved!  Never again will I eat a nut in anger...only in love.    Deep burning love...



 You love nuts?  I know a lot of people who meet that description...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well if Lady Acoma loves nuts, then she must love me, I'm as nutty as anyone can be!


 :\ Uhhh, is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Uhhh, is that a good thing or a bad thing



I don't know her well enough to say...
oh and darn it Frukathka, women aren't things!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't know her well enough to say...
> oh and darn it Frukathka, women aren't things!



I know, I know. I wasn't referring to her when I said that though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I know, I know. I wasn't referring to her when I said that though.



 I know 
It was a joke


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know
> It was a joke



Oh, okay Risty!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, okay Risty!



 Risty?  Sounds like Misty...and switches the y and i


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, okay Risty!



Yeah, "Rysty" looks weird.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Risty?  Sounds like Misty...and switches the y and i



Sorry, Rist.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, "Rysty" looks weird.



 How about Rysti?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, "Rysty" looks weird.



Is that pronounced "RYE-Stye"?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Since when do we care about how it is pronounced...we just have to read it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Since when do we care about how it is pronounced...we just have to read it.



 Yup, and how highly readable it is! "Rystil Arden."  It just flows gently off the internal voice whispering the words from the page into your mind


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> How about Rysti?



Sounds too feminine.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sounds too feminine.



 True, but so does Risty, or I guess Risty might also be taken as "kiddy"


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, and how highly readable it is! "Rystil Arden."  It just flows gently off the internal voice whispering the words from the page into your mind



Oh so humble...


----------



## Jdvn1

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> True, but so does Risty, or I guess Risty might also be taken as "kiddy"



But at least it doesn't end in an i.


----------



## Darkness

Time for a new thread. This one deserves to rest...


----------

